# Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Lesnar kick Cena's ass on his birthday?



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

John Cena is getting an F5 on his Bday. Poor guy. I'll mark, but still...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

LET'S GO ASS CAPE! *clap clap clap* LET'S GO ASS CAPE! *clap clap clap*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Should be a decent show tonight.

Does anyone know how the crowd in Detroit is?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



SonoShion said:


> Should be a decent show tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know how the crowd in Detroit is?


Detroit seems to have become a very much "average" WWE crowd for most shows. Over the Limit 2010, pretty good, honestly. Hot start with Kofi taking the IC strap, crowd loved it/him. Cooled off for a lot of midcard mediocrity, then there was the roller coaster ride of Punk/Rey in which Punk was bloodied and he kept the match going rather than be attended to. And the oddness of Orton/Edge with Orton's bizarre injury. In a lot of ways the PPV itself was a complete trainwreck after the opener. But the crowd seemed game.

The Raw before Royal Rumble 2011, though, was a pretty dead crowd but that was also one of the worst, most pedestrian "Go Home" Raws for a Royal Rumble I've ever seen. Perhaps _the_ worst and most pedestrian.

There should be some excitement in the air over the Lesnar/Cena signing... But, a word to the wise, these three-hour Raws can be utterly exhausting for live audiences. Also, the first hour to these Raws is almost always superfluous. I'm expecting a lot of Brodus Clay, Hornswoggle, Santino, David Otunga, divas and maybe a pinch of Ryback or something along those lines for Hour 1, if most of their three-hour Raws are anything to go by. It'll probably kick off with something a bit offbeat like Kane chortling over what he's done to Randy or something.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

We're in one of the blackest cities in North America... on Cena's birthday.

Rap time?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I thought this was the draft episode ?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Okay, what happens next with Brock/Cena?
> 
> How will Cena respond to Brock this week? A cheesy smile which follows a cheesy salute?
> 
> ...


i always mark for Zigglers ass...........cape


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I hope Kharma comes back soon. The divas division sucks ass without her.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Expecting the typical contract-signing-turned-brawl with Michael Cole branding it as "the most controversial incident in WWE history" or something equally moronic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Looking forward to the 3 hour Raw tonight. I hope we see some lengthy matches or some new faces on the show that we don't usually see giving us good entertaining matches rather than silly backstage segments or pointless long drawn out promo's.

Ideally, I'd like to see Dean Ambrose debut tonight and start the fire for his on-air TV feud with Mick Foley.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Damn Crofty you got in early with this one. I'll have to be more prepared next week :hmm:

I'm not really looking forward to tonight to be honest. Punk/Jericho has lost me, Brock/Cena has lost me, I doubt they'll give Bryan screen time, I doubt Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins or Sandow will debut, I expect average midcard matches with Ziggler losing, Big Show to murder someones overness and everyone to bitch and complain about it before, during and afterwards.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



HBK15 said:


> LET'S GO ASS CAPE! *clap clap clap* LET'S GO ASS CAPE! *clap clap clap*


Fucking hell Maxine is hot. What's she like wrestling and on the mic?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*










My hopes for tonight is to either witness an non squash Ryder or Ziggler match. Do I really ask for too much here?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



-Extra- said:


> My hopes for tonight is to either witness an non squash Ryder or Ziggler match. Do I really ask for too much here?


Zack Ryder squash is bound to happen IMO


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Tedious said:


> Fucking hell Maxine is hot. What's she like wrestling and on the mic?


Ugh, *so* hot. She's okay in the ring, less than average on the mic. But I pretty much watch NXT every week just to look at her.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

my Predict for raw tonight.

it be announces that Big Show will face vs Cody Rhodes for the INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP in a No Holds Barred match at Extreme Rules 2012.

it be announces what kind of T&a match that the diva will wrestle in at Extreme Rules 2012.


it be announces David Otunga will get a us title shot at Extreme Rules 2012.

Sheamus and Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan and Kane.

CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Should be a good Raw tonight, but like DesRow said the 3 hr Raws can be LONG for the live crowds which can be dead for the final hour.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

*I just hope they bring in 1-2 DECENT Matches, not just Funkasaurus&Tensai squashing people...Contract signings are boring, it's going to be the same as always: some words, some "evil" looks to each other, signing, and then Lesnar will beat up Cena until he bleeds again...

And I won't see it until Friday!!  Damn Work...*


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

- The Era of People Power with John Laurinaitis will continue on tonight’s three-hour WWE RAW Supershow from the Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, Michigan. Confirmed for tonight’s show is the Extreme Rules contract signing between John Cena and Brock Lesnar. Advertised locally is CM Punk and Cena vs. Kane and Chris Jericho in the dark main event.


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

*Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



> - John Cena turns 35 years old today.


Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar on his birthday?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Brock don't kick his hat, kick his cat.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

*It was Orton's birthday at Mania, and he got his ass kicked...I say: YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



FoxSteiner said:


> *It was Orton's birthday at Mania, and he got his ass kicked...I say: YES! YES! YES!*


That was Mania, This is Raw. They may mention that, but Yes! he will get his ass kicked.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

Doesn't matter that it's his birthday, I don't think he'll get any special treatment. He's not The Rock. 8*D Although it will get mentioned.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

powerbomb on the contract table then Brock sings happy birthday .. FTW!


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



Rocky Mark said:


> powerbomb on the contract table then Brock sings happy birthday .. FTW!


And all the Cenation Kids Crying. It would be EVIIILLLLLLL!!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

Why should it matter if it's his Birthday? He doesn't deserve to get special treatment.

I hope Brock F-5's his ass


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

here's what i'm expecting .. after the contract signing is done , they will brawl (obviously) , however cena will counter brock's attack , and he'll grab a chair and smack brock's head with it TWICE , but lesnar no-sells (like how with the hardy's chair shots on him in 2002) 

Cena will stare at brock all confused and brock will look pissed .. show goes off the air


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

As much as people love to see Cena lose and be dominated, it's not going to last and tonight is their last night to make Cena look strong for the PPV so people actually think he'll have a chance to win, I could see Cena getting a win over Lord Tensai or getting the advantage over Brock Lesnar in a brawl.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Watching only for the contract signing, should be an interesting segment. Brock is on fire, Cena can be decent without his usual crap, they need to do an intense promo and end the show with a big brawl, Cena probably getting the upper hand because MEGASTAR BROCK is squashing him on PPV Sunday.


----------



## EliteXC (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Looking forward to RAW tonight looks like a fair bit will be happening, sadly I will have to see it tommorow due to the time difference.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*

Is it a three hour Raw ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Is it a three hour Raw ?


Yeah, wondering how long it actually last without c. breaks? like 135 min?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Adverts after and during most matches I imagine. We'll probably get about 45 minutes of actual wrestling within the 3 hour show if we are even that lucky.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



Keezers said:


> As much as people love to see Cena lose and be dominated, it's not going to last and tonight is their last night to make Cena look strong for the PPV so people actually think he'll have a chance to win, I could see Cena getting a win over Lord Tensai or getting the advantage over Brock Lesnar in a brawl.


Yep, maybe not a brawl but Cena is most likely standing tall one way or another at the end of tonights episode, very interested to see how they handle it, the booking of this feud has been excellent so far but with how much is invested in Brock bringing a big ppv number they need something unique tonight, other than the usual typical kick the table over and scrap.
There'll probably be a ton of dudes in the ring for the signing to hold each guy back.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

They should do a birthday celebration where they lick Cena's balls for 3 hours. Although I think they did that for someone else.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

3 hour Raw? Shit, I wasn't even aware.

Honestly I'm not that into Lesnar/Cena at the moment. Hoping Bryan gets something good, Punk/Jericho does well and a break in the usual trend of questionable 3 hour Raws.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

3 hour RAW just means 40% more commercials.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Brye said:


> 3 hour Raw? Shit, I wasn't even aware.
> *
> Honestly I'm not that into Lesnar/Cena at the moment*. Hoping Bryan gets something good, Punk/Jericho does well and a break in the usual trend of questionable 3 hour Raws.


Why's that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Why's that?


I think I'm just waiting to see Brock do some damage to someone. I know he F-5'd Cena a couple times but I guess I'm not used to seeing Brock back on TV yet. The promos haven't totally clicked for me yet although that interview with Brock last week was pretty solid.

I'm interested in the match but not the build so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Looking forward to another Raw.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Its John Cena's Birthday Today! Will he get his ass kicked by Lesnar?*



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Is it a three hour Raw ?


Yes, it is. 

Still uncertain if there will be a Draft tonight, because it hasn't been advsertised anywhere by WWE (and for example, ADR already has been moved back to SD officialy).


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

i hope we get Ambrose debut today but it is more likely he won't debut untill after extreme rules maybe even a promo at the ppv (based on his character and the ppv theme)
i don't know why today show is 3 hours since the draft isn't happening and there is no theme announced at all for this show


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I love seeing people waiting for Ambrose as if there's any remote hint that he'll show up and then people being disappointed when their lofty expectations aren't met. 

I just want Bryan tonight. Angry AJ too if they're willing to throw a Diva's match in there (since we know they won't put the actual champion on TV). They can't stifle Bryan's overness on the live shows and if the crowd is leaning toward the side of the lively Detroit crowds we'll be hearing some Yes's. Jericho/Punk will probably have something good and the contract singing will probably end up in another brawl. Cena hasn't had a really strong week in a while, so I'm expecting them to cave and finally make the golden boy come out on top tonight, though Lesnar kicking his ass again would be infinitely better.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Had no idea it's three hours. Three hour shows always drag.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

3 hour RAW? Didn't even realize. I except 27 replays of what happened in the opening segment (just in case we forget) and Cole to say "And later tonight Cena and Brock in the same ring. What will happen? Find out...........TONIGHT!" or some shit at least 19 times and of course max commercials.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

^^and Twitter.

Lots and lots of Twitter.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

#savereksandhawkins 

Get it trending during Raw.

3 hour Raws are usually iffy, hopefully it will deliver though and we get more than a couple of squash matches, wouldnt mind a beat the clock or some kind of tournament for US title or number one contender for after ER.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Will I mark out for Ziggler's pink ass cape? DAMN STRAIGHT I WILL.
> *


YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

So will Otunga be on RAW? Didn't Jennifer Hudson's family murder trial begin? So I'd assume Otunga is busy with that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

its starting 1 hour earlier tonight by the way.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Is the Draft Tonight?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Mainboy said:


> Is the Draft Tonight?


I hope so, but they haven't hyped anything up for it? Can't imagine they'd do the draft show without advertising it to the max. I didn't even know it was a 3 hour show until I read this thread though, so shows how much I know.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



> Tonights Raw will start off with the contract signing. It's unusual for something like this to happen,but WWE has big plans to end the show.


Contract signing is opening Raw!!!



> With extreme rules this Sunday, WWE wants to increase PPV buys, so the extra hour on Raw will mostly be used to have promos.


Promo filled Raw!



> After seeing some "signings" on Smackdown with Titus,Young,Cesaro,it's expected that we'll see some more signings on the Raw side of things.


Who goes to Raw? Ambrose?



> There's no word yet on any match planned for tonight, but it's rumored that we'll see some lengthy matches happening.





> With just 6 days until Extreme Rules, there will be another title match added to the card. Sources say that it WILL change hands at the PPV


Guessing Santino loses his title?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I'm glad the contract signing is the opening hour, hopefully it gets the crowd pumped up for the rest of the show, Interesting to know what the big thing is ending the show though. Looking forward to seeing who is signing for Raw, I bloody hope it's Ambrose.

Definitely got me even more up for Raw tonight!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Mainboy said:


> Is the Draft Tonight?


nope, pretty sure it's not til june.
Probably around that time teddy will get out from under Johnnys thumb and regain control of smackdown in a feeble attempt to make it seem like the brand split actually matters.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

thanks.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Hopefully we get DB yessing all over the place for the first hour.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Draft doesn't seem like it's happening until June, but I can see them doing 1-2 trades(since Del Rio was moved to SD already) just to slightly mix things up. The rest of the new guys will just be "signings" like we saw with titus,young,cesaro.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Why should I watch RAW tonight? Cubs are on at 7:05 and Blackhawks come on at 8:00. Three hour RAW's are usually bad anyway. Convince me I should watch? Thanks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why should I watch RAW tonight? Cubs are on at 7:05 and Blackhawks come on at 8:00. Three hour RAW's are usually bad anyway. Convince me I should watch? Thanks.


Cubs suck...
Hawks are gonna lose to a team that draws less fans than tna lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why should I watch RAW tonight? Cubs are on at 7:05 and Blackhawks come on at 8:00. Three hour RAW's are usually bad anyway. Convince me I should watch? Thanks.


If Brock Lesnar/John Cena's contract signing starting the show, more fuel added to the CM Punk/Chris Jericho fire, Daniel Bryan, the potential "big ending" to the show tonight and the potential appearance of Dean Ambrose don't convince you, perhaps you are better off just watching The Cubs ad the Blackhawks tonight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why should I watch RAW tonight? Cubs are on at 7:05 and Blackhawks come on at 8:00. Three hour RAW's are usually bad anyway. Convince me I should watch? Thanks.


video packages, long winded promos, twitter, twitter, twitter, squash matches, "comedy" segments, John Cenas smile, David Otungas coffee mug.
You're welcome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Hmmm if the contract signing is kicking the show off, then they must have a huge ending in store. It would suck if it was just another Brock F-5 to Cena. Something big hopefully.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Hmmm if the contract signing is kicking the show off, then they must have a huge ending in store. It would suck if it was just another Brock F-5 to Cena. Something big hopefully.


So then my idea of Brock jumping out of the cake is a possibility then.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Isn't tonight a 3 hour event?


----------



## Brockzilla (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Buckley said:


> Isn't tonight a 3 hour event?


Yes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Contract signing to open? Shit is going down at the end of this show. I call Vince lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Starbuck said:


> Contract signing to open? Shit is going down at the end of this show. I call Vince lol.


That would be the only way I'd get interested in this feud so yes please. :mark:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

HHH returning tonight, bet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Stone Cold returning tonight, bet.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

cena will like wrestle in the main event on raw tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Dean Ambrose debuting tonight, not bet, but hopeful.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Stone Cold returning tonight, bet.


All it needs is Barry Stevens and it would the best Raw ever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Stone Cold returning tonight, bet.


Na. Kenzo Suzuki!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Irrelevant but was it me or did The Rock get some boos the night after mania on raw, were those smarks booing because he was going back to hollywood or were those butthurt Cena marks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

What if it's a nexus style ending to Raw, but instead of wondering who's the leader, we know it's Laurinaitis(and guys like Ambrose,Cesaro attack Cena,and Lesnar is the main wrestler on the stable)


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Looking forward to this. Hopefully it does not disappoint. I dont have my hopes up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> Irrelevant but was it me or did The Rock get some boos the night after mania on raw, were those smarks booing because he was going back to hollywood or were those butthurt Cena marks.


Irrelevant you're right, but why do you care? More likely smarks booing because he was leaving, again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> Irrelevant but was it me or did The Rock get some boos the night after mania on raw, were those smarks booing because he was going back to hollywood or were those butthurt Cena marks.


You wanna clean your ears out. Rock was so over with the fans that night.

He did a classic Rock promo and was cheered outta the building.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That would be the only way I'd get interested in this feud so yes please. :mark:


If Vince comes back I'll be one happy fan. The combination of Vince and Big Johnny just might be too much for me lol. 



CM12Punk said:


> HHH returning tonight, bet.


 

Probably not.


----------



## Iron Sheik Humbles (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I will be at Raw tonight wearing my Bryan Danielson ROH shirt. Should be really cool. I haven't been to a WWE even since Wrestlemania 23. Lesnar,Bryan and Punk really got me liking the direction the WWE is going. It's about time. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> You wanna clean your ears out. Rock was so over with the fans that night.
> 
> He did a classic Rock promo and was cheered outta the building.


He was but I heard some boos when he said when I came back 14 months ago, but thats irrelevant and for the poster above asking why do I care I guess because I was watching that episode of raw before I decided to post here


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> He was but I heard some boos when he said when I came back 14 months ago, but thats irrelevant and for the poster above asking why do I care I guess because I was watching that episode of raw before I decided to post here


That was because he didn't do the 'Finally....' right away. He said he was going somewhere with it.



> Brian G.James ‏ @WWERoadDogg
> 
> #RAW also starts an hour earlier tonight beginning with the contract signing! Brock v Cena at Extreme Rules in Chicago! #OUDK


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> That was because he didn't do the 'Finally....' right away. He said he was going somewhere with it.


Hopefully we get a great crowd tonight. Btw is Detroit smarky?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> He was but I heard some boos when he said when I came back 14 months ago, but thats irrelevant and for the poster above asking why do I care I guess because I was watching that episode of raw before I decided to post here


yes there was about 5 person booing whenever the 8000 people stopped cheering during rock speech
and they were wearing green cena shirts


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Starbuck said:


> Contract signing to open? Shit is going down at the end of this show. I call Vince lol.


Laurinaitis is overseeing the contract signing. A lot of shit-talk happens, and then just as the tables have been thrown aside, the microphones been dropped, and brock and cena stand nose-to-nose, the music hits....






Vince struts to the ring, shakes hands with Brock and Cena. Before Vince has a chance to say anything, Laurinaitis asks, "Vince, I know we've known each other for a long time. You've always known what and who's best for business. Tell me, you agree with me, right? Brock Lesnar, is the new face of the WWE, and with good reason."

Vince smiles, and says "LAURINAITIS, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUT UP"

He makes fun of Ace, and then he says "You're right, though. I do know what's good for business. I do know who's good for business." He then looks at Brock, looks at Cena. He stares at Cena, and then slaps him in the face. Brock and Vince look at each other, smiling, and laughing, with Laurinaitis in the background. Brock and Vince shake hands, and then he gives a low blow to Lesnar. He struts all the way to the top of the ramp, and then turns and says "You want to know who the RIGHTFUL face of the WWE is? You'll have to find out....AT EXTREME RUUULES"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Clusterfuck type Attitude Era moment right there! I'd still mark though for anything relating to Vince McMahon.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



SummerLove said:


> Laurinaitis is overseeing the contract signing. A lot of shit-talk happens, and then just as the tables have been thrown aside, the microphones been dropped, and brock and cena stand nose-to-nose, the music hits....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao 

That would be....awesome lol. Complete mess but I'd mark just because it's Vince. I swear when I hear that music again I'm going to jump up and down like a kid. I feel like the next time we see him it's going to be for something really BIG because it's bound to be his last real run. There's no way he goes out the way he did last year. He better fucking not. We're owed one more crazy Vince run and we had better get it.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Is raw taking place in smarky territory?


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

I'll be there with a buddy of mine (lower-bowl on the sides...great view!). Will try to get some photos for everyone!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> Is raw taking place in smarky territory?


Nope.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

so Brock/Cena is gonna kick off RAW ? sweet .. i honestly am extremely anxious and can't wait 3 hours for it


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nope.


So another boring crowd I guess.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nope.


don't underestimate their power , the smarks roam the earth


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> So another boring crowd I guess.


We can only hope that it's not I suppose. The programming has changed a lot over the last 6 or so months and I think nights of the "cricket crowds" are definitely starting to go.

I don't think we'll see Chicago, New York, Smark Miami type crowds tonight but I think we'll get a decent crowd. I think it's a good idea to open the show with a contract signing to get the crowd amped up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Rocky Mark said:


> don't underestimate their power , the smarks roam the earth


It's certainly what I am hoping!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



SummerLove said:


> Laurinaitis is overseeing the contract signing. A lot of shit-talk happens, and then just as the tables have been thrown aside, the microphones been dropped, and brock and cena stand nose-to-nose, the music hits....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post of the Day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Give me at least one 15 minute match tonight please. Preferably something with Bryan, Orton, Sheamus or Rhodes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Brye said:


> Give me at least one 15 minute match tonight please. Preferably something with Bryan, Orton, Sheamus or Rhodes.


Highest chance of that I imagine is a 7 minute match with two four minute advert breaks. It's a sad case of events really.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Brye said:


> Give me at least one 15 minute match tonight please. Preferably something with Bryan, Orton, Sheamus or Rhodes.


You should know better than to hope for wrestling on Raw lol. Especially on 3 hour shows. You would think they would give the time to the matches. Instead the first hour ends up being one huge commercial.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

So what is the actual reason for Raw being 3 hours tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



NathWFC said:


> So what is the actual reason for Raw being 3 hours tonight?


I thought the reason was because it was supposed to originally be a draft episode which are usually 3 hours I believe, but now it's just an "Extreme" Raw.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



NathWFC said:


> So what is the actual reason for Raw being 3 hours tonight?


It's been awhile since Raw had a 3 hour special...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



NathWFC said:


> So what is the actual reason for Raw being 3 hours tonight?


It was supposed to be the draft but the plans changed and it's an "Extreme RAW" instead.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

So WWE have no idea what to do that why tonight is not draft night?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

So Rock gets to host a RAW on his birthday.

Cena's birthday is tonight. Brock is back.

I can imagine the promo: And Brock, you left! I stayed! At tonight, on my birthday (waits for the cheering of kids to die down), I have to work? 
That's why I'll beat you at Extreme Rules.

Oh and I know why it's on for 3 hours: Brock and McMahon have a bet.They want to see how many words Brock can say which would be heard at 9AM on any TV show get bleeped tonight.

So far I have it on good record that if Lesnar goes over the line and calls Cena an asshole, he'll get fired.


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> 3 hour RAW? Didn't even realize. I except 27 replays of what happened in the opening segment (just in case we forget) and Cole to say "And later tonight Cena and Brock in the same ring. What will happen? Find out...........TONIGHT!" or some shit at least 19 times and of course max commercials.



There signing kicks off the show


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

So the contract signing is gonna open the show? Surprising but good for me, that's the only thing I wanted to see and I won't have to stay up late to wait for it. Does that mean Jericho/Punk are gonna close the show? Or maybe some shenanigans/swerve


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Green Light said:


> So the contract signing is gonna open the show? Surprising but good for me, that's the only thing I wanted to see and I won't have to stay up late to wait for it. Does that mean Jericho/Punk are gonna close the show? Or maybe some shenanigans/swerve


Apparently the reason the signing is on first is because something big is planned to end the show...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



SpeedStick said:


> So WWE have no idea what to do that why tonight is not draft night?


Because Raw is a "SuperShow" now and they realize that there's no need for a draft since superstars from both brands appear on Raw.

Either that or they have no fucking clue what they're doing.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Can I just remind you all that Tensai did something nobody else has done in a long time: he made Cena sell and continue to sell after the match.

My thought is Tensai is going to be given an award at the end of the show for it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Can I just remind you all that Tensai did something nobody else has done in a long time: he made Cena sell and continue to sell after the match.
> 
> My thought is Tensai is going to be given an award at the end of the show for it.


He won after interference by David Otunga when he was beaten, in the Crossface, and then sprayed illegal mist into Cena's eyes. So, yeah, that's not really different than any other time that Cena loses. Which at this point, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Contract signing to kick off RAW*



> BROCK Lesnar and John Cena will sign the contract that seals their match at Extreme Rules tonight on Raw. The contract signing will kick off the Raw special from the Joe Louis Arena in Detroit, Michigan.
> 
> Join us for live coverage of Raw and remember, as it’s a 3-hour special there is a special start time which is 1 hour earlier than usual (exact time dependent on timezone).


source: theturnbucklepost.com

What do you think of this? I'm disappointed if true. hopefully they'll do something else later on in the show aswell.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*

Come on, there is a 12 page Raw thread stickied at the top of the page!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...-will-lesnar-kick-cenas-ass-his-birthday.html


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Walk-In said:


> He won after interference by David Otunga when he was beaten, in the Crossface, and then sprayed illegal mist into Cena's eyes. So, yeah, that's not really different than any other time that Cena loses. Which at this point, I'll take what I can get.


I never said he beat him cleanly. It doesn't matter how he beat him. What matters is that as RAW was going off the air, that son of a bitch was still selling.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



rockymark94 said:


> Irrelevant but was it me or did The Rock get some boos the night after mania on raw, were those smarks booing because he was going back to hollywood or were those butthurt Cena marks.


Butthurt Cena marks, of course. There were enough Cena fans there even if smarks dominated the place with ease.

And I hope something big happens tonight. Let's go Lesnar!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*

Kick it off? Well, at least we get the predictable BS out of the way. Every contract signing is exactly the same, it's an extremely bad cliché.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*



Cookie Monster said:


> Come on, there is a 12 page Raw thread stickied at the top of the page!
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...-will-lesnar-kick-cenas-ass-his-birthday.html


sorry! I don't check the RAW discussion thread until after I've watched the show. I apologize, I didn't see a thread on it so presumed not many people knew yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*

If you don't check until after then that is fair enough.

I heard it's kicking it off because they have something big planned for ending the show so hopefully it makes up for it. With it being 3 hours, this will probably take up about 45 minutes, mainly due to the length of the contract signing, the fourteen different replays of something that happened and the amount of commercials afterwards.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*

That means there is a chance, well a very small chance, that Punk/jericho will close the show! YESYESYES


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*David Otunga might miss Raw*

Source - Wrestleinc.com



> - David Otunga accompanied fiancee Jennifer Hudson this morning in Chicago at the trial of the man accused of killing Hudson's mother, brother and nephew four years ago. I would assume that Otunga won't be at RAW tonight, although that is not confirmed. Reuters has a story about this morning's proceedings at this link, and refers to Otunga as "best known for his stint on VH1's reality show I Love New York."


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Please let Punk/Jericho close the show


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

That will kill my enjoyment of Raw for this week.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*

Just for those who need a refresher on the news for Raw tonight:



dxbender said:


> > Tonights Raw will start off with the contract signing. It's unusual for something like this to happen,but WWE has big plans to end the show.
> 
> 
> Contract signing is opening Raw!!!
> ...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

3 hours without otunga?!


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

DAT BOWTIE


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



ApexViper said:


> There signing kicks off the show


Well I obviously didn't know that 5 hours ago.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Well Goddamn. I'm not even watching then.


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

thank god.....


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

I guess his weekly botchtastic match will have to be delayed until next week.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

RAW won't miss Otunga. I doubt anybody will miss Otunga.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

OHHWHAA NOWHAA... Thank god! Hopefully he works on his ring skills.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Otunga is going to be a big miss.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*



mblonde09 said:


> RAW won't miss Otunga. I doubt anybody will miss Otunga.


You just don't get it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Best known for "I love New York"? :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Otunga won't miss RAW, RAW will miss Otunga


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

OH bother! Well I better polish the old knob then mate!


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

and not a single fuck will be given.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Oh What Breaking News, Ratings are going to decline!

Fuck who gives a shit about Otunga.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

DAMN!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Contract signing to kick off RAW*



RevolverSnake said:


> That means there is a chance, well a very small chance, that Punk/jericho will close the show! YESYESYES


Why does it matter to you so much? I guess you wanna look out for me so I can get to bed early with Cena/Lesnar's business closed before the main event... lol.

With the contract signing opening it, though, I will watch it as it starts in a hour and a half then go to bed. Or so I think, I will probably stay until the end instead.


----------



## Kins3ll (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Completely understandable but I'm gutted, I'm growing to like Otunga and his coffee


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Cena has to get the better of Lesnar tonight


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Hmm.

Chicago and Detroit aren't _that_ far away from one another. About 280 miles, right? A couple months ago Cena was flown from Daytona Beach, Florida to Portland, Oregon on the day Raw was to go on the air. Courtrooms close at 5:00 PM, yes? (That's what _Perry Mason_ teaches me, anyway.) Seems to me if Otunga really hustled he could still make it to Raw if he were to fly in order to do so (that's like what, an 80-minute flight or so?).


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tomkin said:


> Cena has to get the better of Lesnar tonight


Oh, he will.

Showing up to WORK on his birthday? That's more than Lesnar ever did! *insert rabid kids screaming here*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Its 3 hours tonight? Lol on my rogers box it shows 9:00 - 11


----------



## futureranger12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cena will definitely get the better of Lesnar tonight. They need to keep the rivalry fresh and not one sided like it has been. It should be an interesting show. I'm really looking forward to seeing where the Punk/Jericho story goes tonight. I like Punk but personally I would really like to see Jericho win the title at Extreme Rules. It's always interesting when Jericho's the champion.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lookng forward to it tonight


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

With all the talk of Barrett possibly getting released due to his injury, I would mark the F*** out if he returned tonight!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Unbelievably, Otunga has actually moved up my rankings to the point that I felt a twinge of sadness. Just a twinge.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> With all the talk of Barrett possibly getting released due to his injury, I would mark the F*** out if he returned tonight!


Really? Your name never gave it away


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

How, in any believable way, could Cena get the better of Lesnar?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> How, in any believable way, could Cena get the better of Lesnar?


Cheap shot


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> Its 3 hours tonight? Lol on my rogers box it shows 9:00 - 11


It's 8-11EST but thanks to the score, Raw NEVER airs live, and will be airing at 9:15pm-12:15am EST because Horse Racing > Wrestling supposedly


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

What time is it on the UK anybody?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lesnar/Cena the only selling match for the PPV is opening a 3 hour RAW when usually the first hour gets a low 2.5-2.7? WTF they're doing? If it wasn't WWE of today I would have thought that they have some bigger plan but they're probably THAT stupid. Brock is closing the show anyway, if not the contract segment then a Cena match. Lesnar is carrying the PPV on his back and probably going to get a lot of TV time with Cena for the final hype. 3 hour show is not a good thing a week before a PPV BTW.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> With all the talk of Barrett possibly getting released due to his injury, I would mark the F*** out if he returned tonight
> 
> Just curious as to where you heard that. If its true, I think it'd be a real shame, since I think Barrett could be huge, and probably would be if he hadn't gone down with that injury.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

From His Twitter:
'Grateful 2 WWE 4 facilitating me getting 2 broadcast in Cobo Arena Detroit. Raw live in 1 hour.'
Hmmmmm?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> How, in any believable way, could Cena get the better of Lesnar?


Simple: smile, blind him with those dazzling white teeth and take him out.



SimplyIncredible said:


> What time is it on the UK anybody?


1 o'clock till 4 o'clock.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

how many time left until it starts?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lightfm said:


> how many time left until it starts?


1 hour's time


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

I wonder if it was a John Cena birthday wish. Brilliant news, if anyone can build up a PPV it's JR and it makes me wonder even more what they have in store for Raw tonight if he's there. Perfect time for something big to happen!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe should announces Big Show will face Cody Rhodes for the Intercontinental Championship in a No Holds Barred match at Extreme Rules and the bella twins will face Beth Phoenix for the diva champion in a Pig Pen Match for Extreme Rules. 

us title match be on announces for Extreme Rules on smackdown this week if David Otunga miss raw tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

JR doing the final sell for Brock/Cena? awesome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> wwe should announces Big Show will face Cody Rhodes for the Intercontinental Championship in a No Holds Barred match at Extreme Rules and the bella twins will face Beth Phoenix for the diva champion in a Pig Pen Match for Extreme Rules.
> 
> us title match be on announces for Extreme Rules on smackdown this week if David Otunga miss raw tonight.


Mickie James isn't employed by WWE. So they can't do the "lol she fat" angle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

dxbender said:


> It's 8-11EST but thanks to the score, Raw NEVER airs live, and will be airing at 9:15pm-12:15am EST because Horse Racing > Wrestling supposedly


Who the fuck even wants to watch Horse's race? Dafuq


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Good, hopefully it's for the whole show too. Too bad he wasn't commentating when Lesnar came back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> Its 3 hours tonight? Lol on my rogers box it shows 9:00 - 11


*Yeah it's three hours. It's starting an hour early for us in the States. 8pm - 11pm for me.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jim Ross commentating on tonight's Raw. I for one hope they don't fucking embarrass him like they seem to want to do every time he is out there.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> 1 hour's time


Thanks, I always get confused with the time zones when the hour switches over here in Portugal.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

I hope he commentates the whole night and isn't kicked off by Cole or Laurinaitis.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*



PricelessDamnation said:


> I hope he commentates the whole night and isn't kicked off by Cole or Laurinaitis.


This is happening, unfortunately.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Jim Ross commentating on tonight's Raw. I for one hope they don't fucking embarrass him like they seem to want to do every time he is out there.


I'm sure WWE will throw in a dig somewhere. It doesn't bother me as much as it does other people though.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is happening, unfortunately.


I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it did.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*3 hour shows question.*

1. Why does RAW sometimes do 3 hour RAW specials?

2. Why is tonights RAW a 3 hour special?

3 When was the last 3 hour special? I know there was at least one last year but I cant remember the details.

4. And did anything major happen on it?

Thanks


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

I wonder if he can actually make anyone give a fuck about the Jericho/Punk fued?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Jim Ross commentating on tonight's Raw. I for one hope they don't fucking embarrass him like they seem to want to do every time he is out there.


Is this for real or just wishful thinking?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Or it could be another 'lets fire JR' segment. Ugh.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

I didn't know it was 3 hours tonight, thanks for the heads up. Is it the draft?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Is this for real or just wishful thinking?


It's 100% real


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Or it could be another 'lets fire JR' segment. Ugh.


That is probably true. Laurinaitis will say, "Hey! I thought I fired you six months ago!"

Oh well.


----------



## MonsterK (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

Nope, I don't think it's the draft. WWE.com has nothing about it.

Argh, I had totally forgotten Raw was three hours tonight. That's just too long for a weekly episode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

1. No idea, they really shouldn't though.

2. It is a 3 hour special tonight because it was initially supposed to be the draft but that has now been changed and tonight is just an "Extreme" Raw.

3. No idea, can't remember.

4. See above.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

I don't care another hour of wrestling is fine with me.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheDangerZone (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

Was said only a few times last Monday and it was subtle. No mentions of anything big happening. But if we have learned from the past, 3 hours usually means a draft.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

JR COMMENTATING? 

YES YES YES!!! !! !!!


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*



Cookie Monster said:


> 2. It is a 3 hour special tonight because it was initially supposed to be the draft but that has now been changed and tonight is just an "Extreme" Raw.


Oh yeah shit, I forgot it's meant to be the 'extreme' Raw. Should be interesting, if only to know what the hell they mean by that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Excited for JR. Hopefully Cole shuts the fuck up for a bit.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

I don't think it's the draft because there's usually commercials about it days, if not, a week before it airs and I haven't seen any.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena to get the upper hand this week, please*


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

JR embarrassment segment on its way. In another thread I said I thought WWE weren't cruel. I take that back...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Evolution said:


> Big Show to murder someones overness and everyone to bitch and complain about it before, during and afterwards.


:lmao

Seriously though he better not


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

They should probably cancel the show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah fuck lol its on at 1am here isn't it. Good good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's 100% real


Brilliant! Already excited for Raw for this reason.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

If this is true then RAW's automatically become better. It doesn't matter if the show is average, the segments underwhelming, or the matches lackluster, JR can make anything seemingly feel better with his sheer enthusiasm and passion for the product. I hope he doesn't get overshadowed by Michael Cole though.

EDIT: Or he could just get embarrassed again... let's hope it's not the latter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have Brock/Cena contract signing kicking things off, we have Jim Ross on commentary, we have superstars signing WWE deals (hopefully Dean Ambrose) and we also have a big ending to the show apparently.

Lets just hope the crowd is hot, this has potential to be a brilliant Raw!


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*



Carcass said:


> Good, hopefully it's for the whole show too. Too bad he wasn't commentating when Lesnar came back.


I know Cole's "Oh My!" doesn;t quite have the leverage Good Ol' JR does!


----------



## Brockzilla (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Jim Ross ‏ @JRsBBQ 
I'm in route to Tampa to visit FCW this wk. Excited about 2nites 3 hour Raw. Dee-troit..get ready..1 hour!

He posted that around 7pm.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

Im pretty sure I read that the draft has been moved until the end of May, I really cant see it being tonight at all, its probably just a massive promo show for the PPV.

Pros of 3 hour show

Its another hour of my favorite show and more wrestling hopefully. 
Something big may happen.
More mid carders and guys who usually dont get on TV get longer time.

Cons

The amount of advertisements we are going to have to sit through if we watch it live shall be crazy.
There will be a lot of padding the show out and some dafter segments.
Its as long as a Lord Of The Rings movie and by the end it will be so long and seem strange, the end will seem so long ago since the beging.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

30 minutes or 1 and a half?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stupid Canadian television.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

JiGSaW said:


> 30 minutes or 1 and a half?


23 now


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

JiGSaW said:


> 30 minutes or 1 and a half?


30 minutes. It starts an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> 23 now


Nice (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Excited for JR. Hopefully Cole shuts the fuck up for a bit.


We all know that won't happen.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kharma tweeted that the contract signing will be "very interesting".

Lesnar/Ambrose/Kharma 'legitimacy' stable? and who could be its secret leader?


:russo


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit this is 3hours
Almost took a nap

1hr of filler maybe I should take it


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna throw down some pure speculation here but...



Batista's twitter said:


> A lot of your #tweets will be answered in #may because #2012 is about to get #REAL


Posted an hour ago. Hmmm, speculative? :batista


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Good news here. I have a bad feeling it won't end well though, just like all them other times JR came back.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The contract signing is starting the show off. Sure, go for a nap.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if this is a 3 hour show, does it start in 17 mins or 1 hour 17 mins?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what?
Start the contract in the first hour of a 3hour show when 20% less people tune in

LOLKEVINDUNN


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pizza is almost done.

Chicken bacon and pepperoni and bbq wings as a side. Oh and Dr Pepper as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> if this is a 3 hour show, does it start in 17 mins or 1 hour 17 mins?


15 minutes from now..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Guys don't forget #SaveReksAndHawkins It's time for a change! I hope Ambrose and Foley get some time to start their feud on tv. Oyher than that Im sure Punk and Jericho will be awesome tonight!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

"Extreme" Raw? Oh really?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Well i might as well not watch now!:no:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

curious to see how vince buries him now

cole must give some damn good blow jobs


----------



## MonsterK (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

I predict the ratings will plummet.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Whilst the court case is awful and upsetting for him and his family.

He is no great loss at all, he is in the most over inflated position in the company.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont like to be another pessimist asshole in here but you just know theres gonna be some HORRIBLE segments tonight to pad out the full 3 hours, just hoping the Brock/ Cena stuff is good enough to overshadow it. It's been just about doing the job so far.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Great! Now we can have an awesome Cole/JR segment that will take up about 30 minutes. Fantastic~!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

Santino Vs Zack Ryder in a barbed wire match, I think not.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Less than 10 minutes away. Just got done playing Online Multiplayer GTA IV.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

If it was this morning I guess he'll still be appearing tonight. Hopefully at least.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Daniel Bryan better get a match.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

But who will drink coffee and spend 93% of his matches posing?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*










PLEASE NO EMBARRASSMENTS...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

I like Otunga as long as he doesn't compete in the ring.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Pizza is almost done.
> 
> Chicken bacon and pepperoni and bbq wings as a side. Oh and Dr Pepper as well.


Dude,low blow.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why didn't I get any 3-hour Raw episodes when I was younger? I would've jizzed my pants knowing that Raw is War would be 3 hours back in 2001.


----------



## futureranger12 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Lord Tensai is a joke*

Does anyone else feel that this character is dumb and a failure on WWE's part? I honestly thought A-Train was more entertaining. Last week I bought into it a little bit until he sprayed the green mist (which was something Tajari did when he was still with WWE). I immediately felt as if WWE was trying to build a Tajari heel. (maybe that's a little exaggerated but you know what I mean) Thoughts?


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

cant wait for brock!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I still can't believe that they're doing the contract segment in a quarter that has average of 2.5 rating. Stupidity has no limits.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

my anal is bleeding... cant wait!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bring on this contract signing so I can go to sleep already!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if WWE will actually let Cena shine in this segment.. he's looked like a bitch for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nick H ‏ @dxnick Close
The YES chants are ABSURD right now and were still 25 minutes from show time #wwe #Raw

MickieMousseau ‏ @JediCat1965 Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
This crowd is hot already. #yes chants being countered by no chants.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This better not be a waste like all the other 3 hour RAWs. Going in with no expectations. Haha.

But Alright, Chumps! 
LET'S DO THIS 
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well here we are, glad to be here for three hours.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol they added lesnar to the sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope for a good show. These 3 hour shows tend to drag.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its gametime!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's show time!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully it's a good show tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on Detroit, give it to Cena hard! You guys were one of the first to boo him in Survivor Series 2005.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

here we go baby


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Still waiting for a music change to start Raw..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Blah blah Nickelback blah.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

RIP Contract table


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's Attitude Era type of Sign amount RIGHT DERE!!!! Awesome!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Contract signing time! I hope Lesnar F5's Cena through that table.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

We are starting with the signing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Playa messing up already.:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Teddy Long fuck up.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

no swag entrance? aw man


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tag Team match already?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL Teddy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good job Teddy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

leon79 said:


> RIP Contract table


I'd laugh if this actually turned out to be civil.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hot crowd.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOLMFAOLMFAO TEDDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

John Laurinaitis should make Teddy Long wear suits that fit.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oooh booooy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

2 time wwe champion and a... 10 time wwe champion, LMFAO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Contract Signing! 

My guess... its going to end with a fight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

New jorts?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd are hot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

2 time WWE Champion and 10 time WWE Champion, lol


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty surprised the contract signing is already going down!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Here comes the pain, bitches!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the red "Monday Night Raw" t-shirts in the crowd?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MEGASTAR BROCK! Save this show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol wut?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep hoping that when Cena starts mugging to the camera guy, the camera guy would just punch him in his stupid grinning face. It's maybe the single most grating thing Cena does, and it's every fucking time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lesnar again with zero reaction. Wow that's embarassing.

Big Johnny out to actually get the crowd to make noise.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Every time I see Cena, I think about all the colors he has violated.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty bad crowd tonight. Hopefully the YES chants will be in force when Bryan is out.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good thing Cena's wearing green


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol xD johnny


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lesnar not there :no:


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

WTF


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hope this crowd isn't bad, but based off the no-reaction for Lesnar, it seems like it might be...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to hurry up and get rid of this Big Johnny/Playa thing. It's horrible for so many reasons.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol wwe worked the smarks


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YES, they're not THAT stupid to do it in the first quarter in a 3 hour show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck is Ace saying?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What a sham! I can hear folks changing the channel.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Sounds like a pretty bad crowd tonight. Hopefully the YES chants will be in force when Bryan is out.


Turn up your volume bro.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I love him.

Comes out, yells at T-Dawg. Then twenty seconds later he realizes "oh, I'm being booed... what a shock".


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the show is good enough to keep their energy going for 3 hours!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

It's the draft?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Awful segment saved.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge appearance? Nice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Funkman is such a good troll.

Oh shit! Edge!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Edge!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

EDGE!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT EDGE!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I am marking out!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

good swerve,johnny,you asshole


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

So the draft is next week

holy shit its Edge


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

EDGE!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF Edge?!? 8*D


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

EDGE
YES YES YES


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

EDGE!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

EDGE!!!!

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OMGIMARKED BUT I HATE EDGE CUZ HE SUCKS

LOLWHAT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

EDGE!

:mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADAM COPELAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

EDGE is here


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF EDGE!!??!?!?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF EDGE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT???? 
I'M CONFUSED BUT PLEASED!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rated R superstar!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!! 

FUCKING LOVE THAT INTRO FOR EDGE!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

EDGE!!!! Good seeing him here.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The GOAT!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

EDGEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Edge looks 10 years younger with the haircut. Which is the opposite of what happened to Christian.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDGE!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol he blew up


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Edge dissing Fruit Cena! YES!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Edge is beast.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

coming to put over cena as if he needs it


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

heel turn cena damnit


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

4TH WALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you, Edge. Tell Cena to get his balls out of his purse.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll mark if Edge calls Cena a little bitch.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So awesome to see Edge again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

NO, please not another "Please cheer Cena" promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Edge actually making me give a damn about this feud. Good. Because lord knows Lesnar's boring ass isn't doing a thing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aw that's cute. He's trying to make Cena sound like he was a bad ass.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

edge and cena are gonna kiss


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm liking where this is going


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Edge, that Cena is long gone.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

get this midcarder off my screen please


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Edge is the best ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Edge putting on his Apollo Creed face from Rocky III after Rocky lost to Clubber Lang! Oh snap!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Edge is fucking awesome on the mic.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> NO, please not another "Please cheer Cena" promo.


Agreed.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

edge sounding bitter


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Edge is the random motivator for Cena to get a backbone?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Edge talks about Rock vs Brock? what he said is bullshit but it's happening! Rock vs Brock program is official.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Never liked Edge. I don't understand why he's loved so much.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Go Edge, talk some sense into Cena's stupid ass character


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

So WWE bring in another past superstar to make him "embrace the hate" ..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I fucking love Edge.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*sees clearly*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This was all Cena had! That's right!

...After he failed with that bodybuilding thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> NO, please not another "Please cheer Cena" promo.


WWE will keep doing it until we cheer Cena or they lose money from the guy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I knew this would turn into a Lesnar hate speech and Cena praise speech.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol @ Edge shooting on Lesnar! Brock is only in WWE for the money!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. Edge is saying all the things Cena should have been saying.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm starting to feel sorry for Cena.

I understand it. Cena just hasn't being himself lately. THANK YOU EDGE.

BTW, can Edge's contract run out before RAW and can we re-do RAW?


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

live sex celebration between cena and edge


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> get this midcarder off my screen please


:kobe


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

the only way this promo wins is if he tells Cena to stop fucking smiling


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't give a fuck, Edge is the fucking man.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

stupid crowd


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where was Edge during the Cena Vs Rock fued?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good promo by Edge. He will be missed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn EPIC promo!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The more WWE wants us to cheer for Cena, the more I will do the opposite, if nothing but out of pure spite.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh dear, using Edge to try and get the crowd to boo Lesnar and love Cena. Sad.


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

Edge's getting the heel out of Cena!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Edge ftw.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I miss Edge


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That's all?

Whatever, I guess it's better than Cena whining about Make-a-Wish, the military and "rising above hate".

Gotta sleep now and wake up in hopes of something great in the end!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge should of told him to stop smiling at everything. That was the most important point to get across.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great promo Edge. The only good part about this program so far.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

that was shit edge just kissed ass


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck wish Edge hadnt retired.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That was absolutely gold.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I almost liked where Edge was going until he started cutting the same bullshit promo that Cena and others have cut. "We stayed here, he didn't." FOH.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

was that another heel turn seed being planted... Kinda confused


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Excellent promo from Edge.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why does edge give a fuck though?
FUcking midcarder jealous of real maineventer


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Oh dear, using Edge to try and get the crowd to boo Lesnar and love Cena. Sad.


Totally sad.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

When will they realize that we will never cheer Cena? just fuck off dammit. 

"I don't pander for admiration".. fuck the fuck off.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You could hear the little Jimmy's in the crowd during that segment. I expect a half-dead crowd tonight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I swear if they use this segment with Edge to try and justify Cena beating Brock in his first match back I'll shit my pants. fpalm


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC_1U7xgAeY


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

hetahorm said:


> live sex celebration between cena and edge


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Great promo Edge. The only good part about this program so far.


lol stfu


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

leon79 said:


> RIP Contract table


you sir have just failed at predicting[/sarcasm]


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The batman quote about Edge is so true.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

There going to Cena beat Brock at ER.

They really are. SMH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AWESOME promo by Edge, one of the best promos of the year thus far. The idea wasn't to necessarily get Cena change but to motivate Cena to actually become a somewhat of a badass again. Excellently delivered and Edge proving why he's been one of if not the best mic worker of the last 6 years.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lameass fucking crowd. Decent opener, a little weird though.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Reminded me of the "I understand" speech Foley gave Edge


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> WWE Hall of Famer or not, Edge had no right to interrupt me. I don't get it. I've always been more of a @Christian4Peeps fan anyway. #Raw


Big Johnny's twitter. This fucking guy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The content of his promo was terrible but Edge is a master on the mic so he can overcome it, awesome promo. Good job from Edge to do even more hype after the classic money promo Brock cut last week.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Great promo by Edge.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant start to the show, unexpected too.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get that they're building the story in a very specific way, but this Cena is the same Cena that's been around long before he lost to The Rock. Roddy Piper cut the exact same promo leading up to WM. The feud with Kane was built around that very premise. I get that not much of WWE's product is very memorable these days, but come on.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I love Edge but WHAT THE FUCK?!!! I hope Cena loses and takes a break while Lesnar entertains us.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Shows you how much talent WWE lack when a retired guy like Edge comes back and cuts a promo 90% of the roster are incapable of doing.

I've said it once and i'll say it again, WWE are screwed once Rock, Brock and the rest of the big names cant come back anymore and have an impact. Nobody else on the roster is capable of stepping up.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Just imagine Vince shouting into Edge's earpiece: "Crap, the crowd aren't buying it. Randomly mention HBK and Taker for no reason"

"Still got it.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

they need to sign edge for a legend contract this guy need to be on tv even in a non wrestling role


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man i miss seeing edge cut promos. cena isn't gonna beat brock though... they're gonna do their best to make him a true underdog, that requires a few more l's.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope Lesnar get his ass kicked. Tbh I can't stand him. i'm not a Cena fan but I can't really stand lesnar


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

For the first time in a long time, the WWE writers surprised me! Good job!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

How are people saying Edge was there to kiss Cena's ass. He basically told him to wake up and stop acting like a bitch because he lost to Rock


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> why does edge give a fuck though?
> FUcking midcarder jealous of real maineventer


It's not that we didn't read it the first time,it's just that we ignored it.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Shows you how much talent WWE lack when a retired guy like Edge comes back and cuts a promo 90% of the roster are incapable of doing.
> 
> I've said it once and i'll say it again, WWE are screwed once Rock, Brock and the rest of the big names cant come back anymore and have an impact. Nobody else on the roster is capable of stepping up.


They absolutely are and have stepped up. Unfortunately they haven't stuck.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

They really are throwing as many legends at Cena as they can in an attempt at making him relevant.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JERICHO!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Traddy-X said:


> Reminded me of the "I understand" speech Foley gave Edge


Yeah the difference was Edge "Embraced the Hate/Joker" side of himself and we all know Cena won't :no:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally! Y2J's competing in a match!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

y2jjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AM I the only one glad that the whole start to the show lasted about 15 minutes? Hopefully means we get some matches under way ready for the contract signing at the end of the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That promo made it seem Lesnar is winning


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> There going to Cena beat Brock at ER.
> 
> They really are. SMH


No they arent, Lesnar will win, leading Cena to go away for a while and come back as the Cena Edge was talking about.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no, this horrendous program, hopefully no mic time and just a Y2J match.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DAT JACKET!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Treated to a Jericho appearance, and more importantly a Jericho match. About time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THERE IS NO TOMORROW......THERE IS NO TOMORROW!

Jereecho! *flip*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lesnarism said:


> you sir have just failed at predicting[/sarcasm]



Bah Gawd!!

:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Edge, that was great promo*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

For Christmas this year, Jericho's light bright jacket will have green and red lights.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DAT JACKET


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> How are people saying Edge was there to kiss Cena's ass. He basically told him to wake up and stop acting like a bitch because he lost to Rock


WWE does everything in their power to get Cena over and get us to cheer for Cena. That is why we are upset.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy shit JEricho finally on Raw instead of a stupid ass satellite video, almost thought he was turning into the Rock :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy fuck dat Edge promo. That might turn a few fans against Lesnar.

Hell yeah, motherfucker, Jericho time.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Edge promo > anything since WM haha, also is it just me or does Y2J have the best wrestling attire jacket ever!


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Jericho vs Kofi AGAIN FUCK


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Edge's promo was fucking awesome.

Jericho/Kingston. Finally Jericho competes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He just made Kofi's phony ass tap out like a month or two ago. Why are we seeing this again? Fuck Kofi.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> How are people saying Edge was there to kiss Cena's ass. He basically told him to wake up and stop acting like a bitch because he lost to Rock


Edge is telling him to wake up because he likes supercena that doesn't lose more, he IS kissing Cena's ass! fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This should be good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Is Chris Jericho the new Cerebral Assassin?!? LOL WTF?!? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, Kofi. Either US champ or sacrificial lamb. No in-betweens for Kofi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Jericho the new Cerebral Assassin? In a short answer, no.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> They absolutely are and have stepped up. Unfortunately they haven't stuck.


No, there isnt.

Nobody on this roster is capable of being the next Rock or Austin, or even Cena.

Nobody.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Man Y2J has fought Kofi more times than anybody since his return


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai is a joke*

No, he's a fucking badass and at least original.

Fearsomeness - That's something that you don't see very often nowadays. Him and Kane are the only guys on the current roster that look legit badass.
Originality - Something 95% of today's roster, which is filled with FCW clones, lacks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Now it's time for Jericho/Kingston 300.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lesnar is going over, if not and in a disaster Cena wins, WWE are hopeless.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock shows up when he wants and on his terms. DA MEGASTAR.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to see Daniel Bryan vs Jericho before Jericho leaves again. I hope it happens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh hey it's Jericho vs. Kingston.

For like the 12th time in 2012.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This should be a decent match, but we know who's winning though.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Oh no, this horrendous program, hopefully no mic time and just a Y2J match.


Go watch old Rock promos then.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anybody else dislike the poor banter between Cole and Lawler? It sickens me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep this crowd is shit with a capital "S"...

Bryan will be getting booed or no reaction tonight, and Punk will get only a tame reaction. fpalm


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Great promo by Edge, reminds me how much I miss him being on TV every week


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Does anybody else dislike the poor banter between Cole and Lawler? It sickens me.


I feel like most of us dislike their poor banter. It's just embarrassing for...anyone who's ever had a conversation.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ASK HIM


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've given up hope on them doing anything good with Kingston.....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Where is RAW at tonight?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Yep this crowd is shit with a capital "S"...
> 
> Bryan will be getting booed or no reaction tonight, and Punk will get only a tame reaction. fpalm


wahhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Where is RAW at tonight?


Detroit


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Is the roster so thin on talent that we get rematches of the buildup of elimination chamber. Remember? Kofi kicked him in the head then got beat?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> I've given up hope on them doing anything good with Kingston.....


Unimportant mid-carder for life.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Cerebral Assassin*

I had to. 

Chris Jericho the new cerebral assassin?

This WWE exclusive hopefully leads into a feud with Hunter. As per the heat of past feuds, I would love to see this feud once again. Extremely excited when I saw this.

Thoughts?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Where is RAW at tonight?


Detroit, I believe.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Detroit


Thanks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jerichos not gonna beat him clean again, gotta be some type of punk run in.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This match is actually pretty good so far.


----------



## Welsh_RVD-Fan! (May 20, 2011)

no draft then


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Where is RAW at tonight?


Detroit.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Kofi is very over with non-smark crowds. Good to see.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Unimportant mid-carder for life.


He could've risen if given a chance. The only glimpse we ever had of him was in '09 with Orton.
He's not even given a chance....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, where the hell is Jim Ross?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

lawlers commentating todays sounds like he doesnt want to be there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tony Tornado said:


> Kofi is very over with non-smark crowds. Good to see.


Yeah but any face can be over with non-smark crowds.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*

I think you might be reading too much into it. As much as I enjoyed their feuds in the past, I can't see it happening to be honest. Plus Triple H would probably end up winning and I've seen that too many times.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

#SaveReksAndHawkins


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crowd looks fine to me, settle down. Just because Bryan or whoever you favorites are are going to be booed doesn't make it a bad crowd. They seem alive, for now.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh f*** me. I missed the first 15 mins of Raw and missed Edge


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yeah but any face can be over with non-smark crowds.


Truth. Just wear bright colors and do some flips


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I've given up hope on them doing anything good with Kingston.....


As long as they keep his boom boom,reggae music and pyro,i'm good with it lol.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

to many children in the crowd and not enough reall wrestling fans


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*

HHH shouldnt wrestle again...unless its at Mania putting over a young talent


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*

Yeah I probably am. I definitely mark out for both these guys so it could easily not happen.

Damn though, wouldn't mind one more feud.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: David Otunga might miss Raw*

Otunga has more important things to do tonight than be on Raw. It's one week and he really should be with his fiance at the trial. I can't even imagine what it must be like to confront the guy that killed your entire family, I wouldn't want the person that I'm closest to to leave to go be on Monday Night Raw right after the trial.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dabossb said:


> Edge is telling him to wake up because he likes supercena that doesn't lose more, he IS kissing Cena's ass! fpalm


that makes no sense. obviously they're going the motivation route a la Piper, but in what world is calling someone a bitch kissing their ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> He could've risen if given a chance. The only glimpse we ever had of him was in '09 with Orton.
> He's not even given a chance....


His mic work is beyond horrible. He needs to improve that ASAP if he wants any type of chance.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Jim Ross ‏ @JRsBBQ
NO i didn't! RT @wrestlingheads: @JRsBBQ tweeted that he will be doing commentary for tonight's 3 hour #Raw Great to hear, of course!

He's on his way to FCW folks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> lawlers commentating todays sounds like he doesnt want to be there


So nothing new there then..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Hey, where the hell is Jim Ross?


JR is a big ratings draw, not a random segment guy...

Or Vince called him as usual and then pulled him minutes before air time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Seeing Edge on Raw made my night, I must admit.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Detroit.


It's a sad day. I moved from Detroit to Indy like two months ago after waiting forever for WWE to come back, and as soon as I leave there's a 3 hr Raw.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, at least we don't have to deal with some celebrity trying to shoehorn their movie at us this week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Detroit


No, not Detroit. Anywhere but Detroit!




I know thats from a movie, but I don't know which one.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cole and Lawler are having marital spats again.

Kofi vs Jericho? Again? Lame setup but nice match.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Seeing Edge on Raw made my night, I must admit.


LOL SAME HERE.

I thought he was going to be like hahaha fooled you all though. Oh well still great to see him!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Hey, where the hell is Jim Ross?


he supposed to be on raw tonight?
i thought he is in his way to tampa


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Just turned Raw on...whats happened so far roughly?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hopefully we get a face to face punk and jericho promo later on. We only have had one during the feud and it was awesome, so fingers crossed.

Edge's promo, while flawed logic wise, was very well delevired, underrtated mic worker was Edge.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

should have taken that nap


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> to many children in the crowd and not enough reall wrestling fans


Da fuck is a real wrestling fan? Lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

slow paced match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm kinda upset Lesnar got no reaction when introduced. Hopefully he'll get a better reaction on Sunday at Extreme Rules. He probably will since the PPV will be in Chicago and it's not surprise that Chicago crowds are always good.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Shit crowd is shit


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great match so far between jericho and kofi


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai is a joke*

I think he's alright. He just needs to speed up the entrance and lame Japanese references. You know what I mean?

Just too much of it. It's intentional though for a heel character.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

the fox said:


> he supposed to be on raw tonight?
> i thought he is in his way to tampa


Someone on here posted earlier that he was doing Raw. JR's twitter thanked WWE for having him do Raw tonight. It also says that he is heading to Tampa for FCW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mizaniac said:


> Just turned Raw on...whats happened so far roughly?


Show started with Teddy Long in the ring to do the contract signing. He introduced Cena who came out to a chorus of boos, he then introduced Brock Lesnar, his music hit but Laurinitis come out and said the contract signing happens on Brock's terms, basically because he isn't there yet, then Edge's music hit out of no where and he came out and cut a brilliant promo about how Cena needs to wake up and told him to beat Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Hate Kofi so much. Draft him to TNA plz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

well I'm late to the party.. Also known as the "3 Hour No Draft Raw!"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Striker said:


> Da fuck is a real wrestling fan? Lol.


Apparently, a child can't be a real wrestling fan. Even though most of us (and professional wrestlers) were wrestling fans as children. Paradoxes abound.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

Is he gonna come on, or is he just going to FCW?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Striker said:


> Da fuck is a real wrestling fan? Lol.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

These two work well together.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*

They just do these shows now I think before every PPV. I could be wrong thought but that's what it feels like.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I will say I loved the selling Cena was doing before Brocks music. He sold it like he was pissing himself.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*

Pouring whiskey and beer over somebody counts as being cerebral? Alright then lol. I don't really see the point in them even doing this tbh. Surely they could have come up with a new way to phrase it instead of taking a nickname granted to somebody else. Just seems a bit random.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, great match for raw


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: JR On Commentary Tonight !?*

he was talking about his first time after his illness 
read the other tweets first!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good match so far but both men are usually exciting in the ring so was to be expected.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

if anybody wanted to know the true demographics of your average wrestling fans, check out the crowd tonight in a city that is 90% black!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Is Cena still in a win or he's fired match tonight? I expect he'll become more ruthless tonight if so.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Apparently, a child can't be a real wrestling fan. Even though most of us (and professional wrestlers) were wrestling fans as children. Paradoxes abound.


And anyone that doesn't cheer heels right?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I will say I loved the selling Cena was doing before Brocks music. He sold it like he was pissing himself.


Piss running down his leg, etc.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT LIONTAMER.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm calling it. That was the match of the night. They sort of botched that codebreaker though.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*



Starbuck said:


> Pouring whiskey and beer over somebody counts as being cerebral? Alright then lol. I don't really see the point in them even doing this tbh. Surely they could have come up with a new way to phrase it instead of taking a nickname granted to somebody else. Just seems a bit random.


That's kind of why I could see it turning into a feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice codebreaker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Jericho's channeling Randy with that Codebreaker. LIONTAMER (Cole said Lionsault)


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Old school lion tamer. I love it


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Cole just called the walls "lionsault"


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Gresty said:


> Shit crowd is shit


i think it is good


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Great opening match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

love seeing the liontamer


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LionTAMER, Cole, not Lionsault! Jericho wins!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

[email protected] calling the move a lionsault


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally he does a real Walls of Jericho


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lol "lionsault". You heard it first on the three hour special! THE LIONSAULT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lionsault? Are you serious Cole?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Liontamer is so legit...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did this moron just call the Walls of Jericho the LIONSAULT?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE CALLED IT THE LIONSAULT AGGAIN!!!! WHY????? IS HE SIMPLY TRYING TO BE MICHAEL TROLL OR WHAT????


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Great to see the Liontamer being used regulary again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the fuck you do a 3 hour show before a PPV? not only that but with the dullest roster of all time that you need to bring every past star to save the show, the 20 minutes Edge segment for example. Ridiculous booking.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Michael Cole calls the Liontamer the Lionsault.

I hate this *******.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Liontamer FTW


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizaniac said:


> Just turned Raw on...whats happened so far roughly?


Edge made an appearance telling John Cena he MUST beat Lesnar...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Lionsault my ass you unprofessional retard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Way to call the Liontamer the "Lionsault," Cole. There was no sault there, dammit!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> His mic work is beyond horrible. He needs to improve that ASAP if he wants any type of chance.


Mysterio is a former world champ, and he was terrible on the stick


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

A proper Walls of Jericho...or Lionsault.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did Cole just call the walls/liontamer the Lionsault?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

lightfm said:


>


:lmao:lmao funny shit dude


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Jim Ross ‏ @JRsBBQ
> NO i didn't! RT @wrestlingheads: @JRsBBQ tweeted that he will be doing commentary for tonight's 3 hour #Raw Great to hear, of course!


he is not there


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Cole and Lawler basically didn't react to a CODEBREAKER OUT OF A SPRINGBOARD, and then Cole called the Liontamer the Lionsault. Listening to Raw's commentary is like listening to Fox News talk about videogames.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Jericho definitely just put over Kofi, big time. Respect.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. More of this bullshit.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

COLE IS A TARD. UGH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm confused as to why people think this crowd sucks.....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Did Jericho forget to spray tan his face?*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

What a guy. Not only can he put on an impressive match, but then he follows up by impressing us with his mic skills. This man is gold.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Why the fuck you do a 3 hour show before a PPV? not only that but with the dullest roster of all time that you need to bring every past star to save the show, the 20 minutes Edge segment for example. Ridiculous booking.


Please, just stop watching and save us all your rants about todays product, fuck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I'm confused as to why people think this crowd sucks.....


They're 99% *******.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Why does Jericho sound hammered?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> So Cole and Lawler basically didn't react to a CODEBREAKER OUT OF A SPRINGBOARD, and then Cole called the Liontamer the Lionsault. Listening to Raw's commentary is like listening to Fox News talk about videogames.


Or anything news-related, really.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

This Punk's an alcholic and I'm the best in the world angle is very stale now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This feud has moved from "disappointing" into "actively annoying". Which is sad. And annoying.



NikkiSixx said:


> Or anything news-related, really.


Touché.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brock/Cena main event segment should be money, 100%.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Pipebomb!"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That was a pretty good lil' TV match though.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

pipebomb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol nice little pipebomb mocking.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Why does Jericho sound hammered?


Y2DRUNK! Y2DRUNK! Y2DRUNK!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice fan interaction from Jericho.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL knocking the sign was gold!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao the Jeff Hardy squash


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Liontamer should have never gone away. 

Lesnar clips!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im shocked there showing Jeff Hardy on t.v


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

What shirts are those guys in the front wearing? I'm watching a stream which is good quality but not HD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh. The memories of Lesnar being a beast. OMG HARDY ON WWE TV RIT.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually liked the Jericho vs Kofi match.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

was Teddy reffing the Brock/Hardy match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SP103 said:


> They're 99% *******.


As in Crackas? :lmao


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jericho still got it. Markng out with seeing Jeff Hadry on that segment.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL JERICHO TROLLED THE SIGN.... this dude is a fucking legend


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great Jericho promo. I don't care I'm enjoying this feud.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE MANHANDLING TNA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man watching these clips from 10 years ago makes me miss the sets... basic yet so much better looking than this lighted monstousity they use now <_<


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho's too much


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone here Taker's gong? DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

First hogan then Hardy
OH SHIT ANGLE YOU NEXT


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> was Teddy reffing the Brock/Hardy match


Well, he did used to be a referee...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hahaha great video of Lesnar chewing up and spitting out one of the little guy's top draws I like it


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jericho to bring to the ring Punk's Hooker Nan.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, this crowd is actually not bad. I think we're just used to really good crowds recently with Miami/UK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> First hogan then Hardy
> OH SHIT ANGLE YOU NEXT


I wouldn't be surprised if they showed him beating Angle to win the WWE title later on in the show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*JEFF HARDY BACK ON RAW!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!


.... oh wait... nevermind.

:hayden*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay Jericho/Punk feud is now completely stale.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

the YES! chant seems completely non-existant tonight. I haven't even seen a single sign yet.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RD25 said:


> Anyone here Taker's gong? DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


Yeah and then it cut to a break.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RD25 said:


> Anyone here Taker's gong? DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


Yeah I heard it, just before it went to the adverts. Strange.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That Prototype 2 ad is so bad.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

whats up with the dong

wonder if we hear it again


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Prototype ad is shit. Adding Johnny Cash's ''Hurt'' doesn't make your game seem epic.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Well, he did used to be a referee...


Nice grammar, anyway it was just so long ago which was my point

Teddy went from Ref, to GM to Slave


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> First hogan then Hardy
> OH SHIT ANGLE YOU NEXT


Rock is last, they're planting the seeds. As you can see in the reference in Edge's promo, it was a joke content but the goal was to talk about it in some way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The crowd is fine, they're just not smark-heavy.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I know what the dong is all about!

We'll get Undertaker come out and he'll tell the crowd that Cena is the only guy he would ever call a true friend so we love Cena.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> That Prototype 2 ad is so bad.


The full version is a lot better


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *JEFF HARDY BACK ON RAW!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> .... oh wait... nevermind.
> ...


not the sad panda face:shocked:


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> WWE MANHANDLING TNA


1.this
2.i hope Petrov beats cancer


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cerebral Assassin*



LINK said:


> That's kind of why I could see it turning into a feud.


Over a nickname? Jericho just got through feuding over a catchphrase lol. Now you see him feuding over a nickname? Better yet, you see Triple H feuding over a nickname lol? I don't think so. This is just a random little article that makes hardly any sense to me and will undoubtedly be forgotten about pretty soon. They can't just take a nickname that guy A has been using for years and give it to somebody else out of the blue lol. Oh look, it's the Viper John Cena vs. the Rated-R superstar Heath Slater!!! Lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Guys calm down. The Dong is part of that commercial. (Unless everyone is being sarcastic)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmm... ...with all these little Jimmy's in the crowd tonight, I wonder what kind of reaction Bryan's gonna get. :side:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

This crowd isn't reacting to anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE make the best video packages..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hispanic Boobs = Eve is here!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Eve is looking hot tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Johnny Ace upgraded his phone to a Blackberry. 

Welcome to 2004 Johnny.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Nice grammar, anyway it was just so long ago which was my point


You mock that poster's grammar and then use a comma splice. Well done.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The crowd is fine, they're just not smark-heavy.


Yeah but all the greatest talents are smark favourites. I suppose it's great if you like seeing Jericho, Brock, probably Punk and Bryan, getting low or negative reactions, and seeing Cena, Orton and Big Show get the only strong reactions on the show.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Da fuq was that


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny's starting his own Corporation faction! Yay!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Johnny Ace be big pimpin.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the things I would do to Eve..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 3 hour shows question.*



LINK said:


> They just do these shows now I think before every PPV. I could be wrong thought but that's what it feels like.


How long have you been watching? two months? They definitely do not do a 3 hour Raw before every PPV.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Johnny is trying to get a piece of EVE.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Hey Johnny Ace upgraded his phone to a Blackberry.
> 
> Welcome to 2004 Johnny.


Still living in 2004? No wonder johnny is so good in wwe. /smark comment


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh fun, more of Lesnar attempting to cut a promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah damn. They're replaying this promo? Man, they must really need some time fillers.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They really don't need to show this AGAIN! But I don't really mind it, cause I like it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lesnar package > Whatever is on the show.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Boring -__-


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait what Johnny stuff am i missing? In the UK it's a Lesnar Video package...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I like how they leave out the fact that he got hotshotted to the top in UFC BECAUSE he was already famous for being in the WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad we see Brock sucking his own dick..thats the real talent


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Same package again. But it's an awesome one.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Scared pissless and shitting his pants.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

THEY BLEEPED IT!

That rebel Lesnar, always pushing the limits.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Love this Brock Lesnar promo


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MEGASTAR BROCK's masterpiece video package, show it again and you get 100k extra at ER.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Lesnar package > Whatever is on the show.


.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Shitting his pants is what he is doing xD


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Seeing this interview once isn't enough to do it justice


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PISS!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

dabossb said:


> Yeah but all the greatest talents are smark favourites. I suppose it's great if you like seeing Jericho, Brock, probably Punk and Bryan, getting low or negative reactions, and seeing Cena, Orton and Big Show get the only strong reactions on the show.


Agreed, I prefer smarky crowds, I'm just saying this crowd isn't horrible.

:lmao :lmao The "PISS" line is killing me


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

bluestar said:


> You mock that poster's grammar and then use a comma splice. *Well done*.


the comma is a break in my sentence but not starting an entirely different statement.

for example

You have Well Done(I bolded it for you) followed by a period when there should be a comma there, because "Well done" is not a sentence as it has no subject or verb your sentence should say.

You mock that poster's grammar and then use a comma splice, well done.

But you obviously wouldn't know that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena should hit Lesnar in the stomach a bunch of times with a chair. That would be "Legit".


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't wait for this Sunday to see Brock back in action.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad Vince went with the "He doesn't love the fans" stuff again, because that worked wonders with Cena and The Rock.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Now make him happy, buy the fucking PPV.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk's growing out the beard!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice gift!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Punk doesn't want it, I'll take it.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

great gift wish i got one


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol A liquor basket.

I want it.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Boring punk is Boring punk


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah Punk!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Croft I found your X-mas present


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm yeah if punk doesn't want that liqueur basket I'll take it off his hands...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> the comma is a break in my sentence but not starting an entirely different statement.
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


Look, both of you just stop fucking around. You fucked up with your capitals and the lack of a colon. Then, you lack quotation marks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Josh was very happy


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

but he held onto the jack.......

hmmm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao a gift basket this feud is officially stupid


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow Josh Matthews is lucky


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

lolnerdPhil.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooh he kept the bottle of Jack


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Why can't I get gifts like that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh Matthews is about to lock himself in a closet with that basket and get so fucking wasted.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy shit, I want that gift! That's not cheap alcohol. Fuckin' whiskey is expensive as fuck nowadays. Especially if you're into mixed drinks. :-(


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey if you don't want it Punk, I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG!!! HE KEPT ONE OF THE BOTTLES!!!! CM DRUNK LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> the comma is a break in my sentence but not starting an entirely different statement.
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


Haha nice try. You joined two independent clauses with a comma. I'm afraid you lose Sir.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So i'm pretty sure i just got a ad break, the Lesnar promo, the Punk segment and now another ad....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Another break?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

He kept one of the bottles. Cm DRunk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They need to show that Lesnar package a few more times. It's my favorite part of the show.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He kept one bottle. :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk binging on DAT JD.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Look, both of you just stop fucking around. You fucked up with your capitals and the lack of a colon. Then, you lack quotation marks.


sorry.....


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

what's with those stupid commercials?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shave that beard you homeless vanilla midget hack.

Matthews is such a dweeb though, I love it. :lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> MEGASTAR BROCK's masterpiece video package, show it again and you get 100k extra at ER.


your not Dave Meltzer, youre not a WWE stock trader. Get a life.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Josh should take that to Smackdown and share it with Booker and Cole, commentary would be hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so stupid for thinking that Punk's straight edge gimmick would work as a face.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The amount of ad breaks in America is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ the grammar beef going on in this thread.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Hey if you don't want it Punk, I'll gladly take it.


Hell yes!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Josh and Booker are going to be indistinguishable on Smackdown now.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah the uk ad breaks are every 2 mins at the moment


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao @ the grammar beef going on in this thread.


It's putting Cena/Lesnar to shame.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *They need to show that Lesnar package a few more times. It's my favorite part of the show.*


Really trying to keep up dat filler for a 3 hour show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So is Punk's a Jack Daniels fan?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Honey Jack??? Jericho has great taste


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> The amount of ad breaks in America is fucking ridiculous.


and that is why the WWE is PG again commecial $$$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Jim Beam and Jack Daniels had to pay for that product placement. *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE just trying to eat up as much of this first hour as they can! They so weren't ready for a 3-hour show.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

bluestar said:


> Haha nice try. You joined two independent clauses with a comma. I'm afraid you lose Sir.


"Haha nice try" should be followed by a comma, once again you have no subject nor verb. I'm sorry dude you lose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember now reading how the contract signing is opening the show because something big was planned for the end of the show.

Looking at it now, that means the contract signing is SCHEDULED to open the show, but because Brock can't be bothered to turn up yet, we'll have it at the end and have him brawl with Cena (that being the so called big thing at the end of the show).

Awesome.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> So is Punk's a Jack Daniels fan?


I predict if not by the end of tonight then at Extreme Rules that the bottle will end up upside Jericho's head


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PRINCE FUCKING ALBERT BEAT JOHN CENA IN 2012.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> WWE is so stupid for thinking that Punk's straight edge gimmick would work as a face.


Is right.

It doesn't connect or relate to the fans.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> "Haha nice try" should be followed by a comma, once again you have no subject nor verb. I'm sorry dude you lose.


FFS. Look, make sure your fucking grammar is perfect.

You made a comma splice. And secondly, "I'm sorry, dude, you lose".

Can we please stop with the bullshit?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> "Haha nice try" should be followed by a comma, once again you have no subject nor verb. I'm sorry dude you lose.


That should be "I'm sorry, dude, you lose" since you're addressing someone. Not to be a pedant or anything.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk left the bottle of Jack with himself. Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

R-Truth jobs to Tensai. I'm calling it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lil Jimmy


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I liked R-Truth so much more as a crazy, psychotic heel than as a comedy babyface. This shit had potential. :-(


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> WWE just trying to eat up as much of this first hour as they can! They so weren't ready for a 3-hour show.


There are times they're not ready for a 2 hour show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Panther said:


> Punk left the bottle of Jack with him. Hmmmmmmmm......


To either use tonight or at Extreme Rules I imagine..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They really have no idea how to use this first hour.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

PISS!!!:rofl


Face Truth sucks major ass.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I predict if not by the end of tonight then at Extreme Rules that the bottle will end up upside Jericho's head


yeah most likely


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The crack fiend R-Truth is here to job.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn it. Here comes this boring fat ass.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah lovely. Some nice old Asian on African violence.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lord Tensai time!?yay yay!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Albert got Fat.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *They need to show that Lesnar package a few more times. It's my favorite part of the show.*


No doubt.

The first hour here is basically a filler Nitro first hour. No reason to do it at all. 

Albert...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, I can't take this shit anymore. WWE's gotta cut it out with the bullshit. Truth has no business doing this gimmick. And fuck the Tensai gimmick as well. If I want to view an 80's comic book, I will.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Fake japanesse guy comming


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Tensai is a joke.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh great, Fat Albert......


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love to see Undertaker come out and wreck Lord Tensai. Albert sucks


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

A-Train, you sound ridiculous.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

BUNSIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

fat wapanese anime ninja turtles villain to win


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TripleG said:


> God Albert got Fat.


HEY HEY HEY, it's Fat Albert!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't be the only one that hates this Lord Tensai character. Soo stupid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Asian Train looking down for his read. *


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Beat Cena last week. STILL NOT OVER ONE FUCKING BIT!

1995 called they want their gimmicks back


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

lord T is gonna squash r-truth


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

WTF WAS THAT LMAO!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's early days yet, but Tensai really has wrestlecrap written all over it. (Literally. That's what the "tats" on his face say.)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I heard him say "tomato" and started cracking up:lmao!!!

Oh man, King heard it too!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Your japanese is awful, A-Train.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I bet Tensai's japanese is worse than Rosa Mendes' spanish.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Lord Tensai is gonna be gooker of the year.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Party City outfit... I don't think they know what direction to go with A-Train this time around.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> PRINCE FUCKING ALBERT BEAT JOHN CENA IN 2012.


lol I never thought that would happen in my life


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> "Haha nice try" should be followed by a comma, once again you have no subject nor verb. I'm sorry dude you lose.


Do you know what a verb is, because try is a verb...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great follow up on Tensai's big win. Have him beat the face of the company, then face a comedy character.

aaaaaand "Albert" chants.

Edit: YES chants. Yay.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lord hentai!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we go, SQUASH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol at the Albert chant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lord Albert translation..What's this tentacle doing riding up my leg?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please let Albert be A-Train again


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tensai means destruction?

So "beware of Tensai" means "beware of destruction"?

WELL WE'RE HARDLY GONNA FUCKING EMBRACE IT.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah yes, let's murder the japanese language.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES Chants


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

YES chants


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

dynamite452 said:


> I can't be the only one that hates this Lord Tensai character. Soo stupid.


Yeah it reminds me of Hong Kong Phooey but more racist.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rtruth should be champion and main eventing and carrying the fucking show instead of this bull shit
Or at least smackdown

YES YES YES OH SHIT


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm. Guess Raw is 3 hours tonight? Just got home from work anway. Did I miss anything good?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The crowd is chanting 'YES!'

Detroit, you're good!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey look, YES! chants. :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

There you go. Your smarlk crowd is right here.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> "Haha nice try" should be followed by a comma, once again you have no subject nor verb. I'm sorry dude you lose.


You love your comma splices don't you? 

Anyway, it just irked me slightly when you commented on the poster's grammar and you made a little mistake. Just a bit tired and bored waiting for the Lesnar and Cena bit


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Just herd YES chants


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This guy is pathetic.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

OMGZ ALBIRT CHANTZ!1!11

BEZT CROWD EVAR


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw till now ZzZzZz

Should have wasted time watching porn


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

1. Nice "tattoos" rubbing off.
2. Ichiban! Lipstick for men!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Squashed to fuck


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES! Chants are there. Now can people calm down. Haha.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LORD TENSAI! ITCHY BALLS!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol crowd stops being shit because of yes chants? I like d-bry too but c'mon...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Albert headbutting his own hand there. Fuckin fat dildo. His tattoos look retarded too.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

*that done kofi world of good*

Kofi looked good there i think they finaly have plans for him


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, so the green mist is legal now?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Did he eat Tajiri?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Horrible japanese accent albert. Just go back to your A train gimmick.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait for Mr. Sakamoto to turn on him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I love a good 'YES' chant, thanks Detroit


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Tensai has like 5 finishers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if when WWE creative suggested this idea, they thought "well, Yokozuna was Samoan, and he made it work..."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> This guy is pathetic.


R Truth is kool it was just not his night


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought Albert would be good but boy was I wrong.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ALBERTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounded like he said, "Lord Tensai itchy bomb!" when he slammed Truth there.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LIME GREEN KOOL_AID

OH YEAH!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wrestlemania 29

tajiri vs lord tensia

green mist match


----------



## TommyTosser (Apr 24, 2012)

*Undertaker chime on Raw?*

Not sure if it was just on Sky Sports but after the Jericho match before the adverts there was a chime before being cut. 

Spooky. 

Also they need to stop with the 5 minute breaks all the time.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like how his face "tattoos" are always sweated off.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck Tensai. I'm really trying to figure out why they felt the need to bring him back. Nobody gives a single fuck about the guy. Shit is a waste of time.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> FFS. Look, make sure your fucking grammar is perfect.
> 
> You made a comma splice. And secondly, "I'm sorry, dude, you lose".
> 
> Can we please stop with the bullshit?


How about you just ignore it?



Tedious said:


> That should be "I'm sorry, dude, you lose" since you're addressing someone. Not to be a pedant or anything.


No offense taken good sir.



chr1st0 said:


> Do you know what a verb is, because try is a verb...


Actually, I that sentence try is used a verb. In its form he can also have said attempt. Try is a verb and noun but hey I'm am not an English professor.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

this is so F stupid
now i'm gonna watch ufc for the rest of my life


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Of course green mist is known to cause issues with vision. It's fucking dust being blown into your eyes, Cole.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

deadmanwatching said:


> Raw till now ZzZzZz
> 
> Should have wasted time watching porn


"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time." - Bertrand Russell (whoever he is (I had to Google him))


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Albert headbutting his own hand there. *Fuckin fat dildo*. His tattoos look retarded too.


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit, he got boo'd!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God he's just fucking shit. Everything about the fat prick is awful


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone even care about Kane vs Orton


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My god, going from Albert with magic marker on his face to Kane walking backstage with a welder mask, I don't know if WWE could be more hokey right now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Aw crap. Are they gonna let Kane work a mic? This first hour sucks.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

here comes the big red welding machine


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh gosh, the pointless Kane/Orton feud....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Panther said:


> Tensai has like 5 finishers.


and they all suck. impressive


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kane looks lean.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kane and Orton my god the two most boring main eventers


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Of course green mist is known to cause issues with vision. It's fucking dust being blown into your eyes, Cole.


He blinded his own hand! What a dick.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Good. promo time from Kane 

Also, where is that gif from, Kenny?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When is Lord Tensai going to have that baby train?


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

You gotta give it to Albert, though. He plays this horrible gimmick to a T.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, this is the point where the Nielson ratings drop.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Kennedy appearance


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

How many times am I going to see Hardy tonight


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why does Kane still wear that pointless extra mask?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

bluestar said:


> You love your comma splices don't you?
> 
> Anyway, it just irked me slightly when you commented on the poster's grammar and you made a little mistake. Just a bit tired and bored waiting for the Lesnar and Cena bit


Same here, this show sucks major ass right now, no beef though its the internet where bad grammar is the norm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, A-Train is the closest thing to the Great Muta that WWE will ever get.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Kane and Orton my god the two most boring main eventers


What's that Metallica song? SAD BUT TRUE.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OOh. WWE has live updates on it's site. I missed Edge. Fuck.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

And in the falls count anywhere build up, will we get to see Kane welding his own steel chair?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You think you had a rough day? Remember that it's someone's job to put those tattoos on Lord Tensai's face every week


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker chime on Raw?*

hah, I always Sky+ RAW and play some playstation for half an hour or so, so I can fast forward all of the ads - I still end up catching up with the recording half way through the show


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord Tensai is a beast, i hope he works the whole mid card like that. Like the character.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Remember when R Truth was in a main event program? Seems like forever ago...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> Beat Cena last week. STILL NOT OVER ONE FUCKING BIT!


See just getting pin fall victories over someone like Cena isn't going to make a guy a star over night. The guy could pin Lesnar next week and I honestly believe he wouldn't be made from just that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Does anyone even care about Kane vs Orton


Nope


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll wait for Edge's story on Netflix


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Why does Kane still wear that pointless extra mask?


Inception Kane. His mask has a mask. It's a mask INSIDE a mask!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Has Edge ever said what the hand signal he throws up means? NASH gave him permission to use it clearly.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Tedious said:


> "Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time." - Bertrand Russell (whoever he is (I had to Google him))


please explain


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker chime on Raw?*

It was part of the ad for WWE Youtube Channel.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

they are actually about to give kane mic time? I rather eat my own penis.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol they are trying to warm up this cold as ice "feud" with a Kane and Orton promo.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I wonder if the WWE will keep Bryan off the show again this week? I really liked the promo with AJ and just wish they would put him on RAW because that type of work gets noticed.

But who am i to moan about seeing Tensai have the exact same match 4 weeks on the run?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You think you had a rough day? Remember that it's someone's job to put those tattoos on Lord Tensai's face every week


It's like writing in Arabic; it's easy if you're able to do it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> they are actually about to give kane mic time? I rather eat my own penis.


Kane is one of WWE's best mic workers...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay, time for Kane...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> You think you had a rough day? Remember that it's someone's job to put those tattoos on Lord Tensai's face every week


Raw, house shows, and once a month PPV. Make up lady hates this gimmick.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh damn, I didn't realize it started early tonight. Thank god they recap RAW all night anyways.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, A-Train is the closest thing to the Great Muta that WWE will ever get.


To be fair, The Great Muta is one of the best of all-time, so that's not a big knock against WWE if they don't get someone close to Muta. But in the past they have had some really talented Japanese wrestlers, like Tajiri. Of course...when they have them they never do anything with them.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kane never gets old.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Figure4Leglock said:


> *Lord Tensai is a beast*, i hope he works the whole mid card like that. Like the character.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ORTON I SHOOK UR HAND AND I DONT FEEL LIKE MONSTA ANYMOOORE RAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The wailing in Kane's theme reminds me of Paul Bearer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Kane. The only thing you're good for was chokeslamming stooges like Orton and Cena.

And those shitty actors who tried to shoehorn their mediocre comedy.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You think you had a rough day? Remember that it's someone's job to put those tattoos on Lord Tensai's face every week


Haha

Kane is great. Don't blame Kane they book him in subpar feuds with boring people like Orton. All he does, is what he's asked. He really should be a face and destroying asshole heels. Which Orton should be IMO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to hear Kane speak


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

How to bury Kane in the space of a second: Kane's explosion happens and you say with bordem "oh, no".

Boom, instant jobber.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking forward to the big words Kane will use.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

It really did. Kofi is a great worker.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Moar funny one liners from Kane please.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Raw, house shows, and once a month PPV. Make up lady hates this gimmick.


Hey ,who knows,maybe it's like one of those stick n' water tattoos that you get with your cereal.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I like how they're using this hour to get rid of the pointless stuff. Next two hours should be good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Kane is one of WWE's best mic workers...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Kane was wearing a spiffy stripey tie just then.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I love how all the matches at Extreme Rules are essentially the exact same match stipulation, except they all have different names.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

deadmanwatching said:


> please explain


Well you said you would waste time watching porn. And this Bertrand Russell guy says that if you enjoy 'wasting' time then it's not wasted because you enjoy it (Assuming, of course, you enjoy watching porn). I was just trying to look smart for my fellow hardcore wrestling fans.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This first hour has been horrible, and this segment won't help.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This feud couldn't get any more lame.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCKIN' HELL* I forgot Raw was 3 hours tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, what was that Cole?? Bob ORTON is the Father of Randy ORTON??? I thought they had the same last name coincidentally!


This feud is monkey balls......whatever that means.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Sooo many rematches from mania this sunday.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Well you said you would waste time watching porn. And this Bertrand Russell guy says that if you enjoy 'wasting' time then it's not wasted because you enjoy it (Assuming, of course, you enjoy watching porn). I was just trying to look smart for my fellow hardcore wrestling fans.


You did that with your Stewart Lee avatar.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KANE


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

kane the poet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Kane always sounds like he's performing a William Shakespeare play the way he talks.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they're saying WHAT? because they truly don't understand what he's rambling about.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Sooo many rematches from mania this sunday.


As there always is on the PPV after 'Mania


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> This first hour has been horrible.


Oh, cool then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *FUCKIN' HELL* I forgot Raw was 3 hours tonight.


you didn't miss anything except Edge


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE VIIIIIIIIIIIPERRR :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer :lol


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kane's too smart for wrestling fans.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Orton vs Kane: the only time Orton will ever be the more interesting promo.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

attitudEra said:


> they are actually about to give kane mic time? I rather eat my own penis.


There's something seriously wrong with that...


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane! FTW! 

Orton....sucks


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God these two are so bad on the stick. :lmao


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuck off Kane, stale as fuck. Horrible mic skills.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Paul Bearer. That's awesome.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is Kane looking to move to Sesame Street when the wrestling career ends?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought Paul Bearer was buried in cement though?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Extreme Rules Match
Falls Count Anywhere Match
No Holds Bar Match
Street Fight Match

Aren't they the same?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay! It's Paul!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

A wild Paul Bearer appeared!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit
People marked for paul


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fake Paul Bearer?? Similar to Edge/Kane in 2010??


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kane should record bedtime stories for kids with that melodic voice of his.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit he gonna put him in the freezer


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Paul Bearer! Oh wait.. that's not him. I thought he was dead?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Paul getting tortured again?:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

.....


fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> The wailing in Kane's theme reminds me of Paul Bearer.


I'm psychic or some shit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Kane's mask is on wonky lol.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

i miss kane using the electrical voice box


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PAUL BEARER!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck has Edge still not let him out that chair???


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I thought he was dead?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Paul Bearer's been abducted a billion times, why should Kane give a shit?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

omg paul bearer is back


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I just marked out for Paul Bearer!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

paul bearer

aint this mofo been dead more times than taker


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bluestar said:


> You did that with your Stewart Lee avatar.


Nicely played.

Wait, so Orton's trying to kill Paul Bearer?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

HOHOHOHO!!!!! This made me love Orton.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

PAUL BEARER!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, this old "tie Paul Bearer up" chestnut.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesus, how many times has Paul Bearer died on WWE TV?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

did i just see paul bearer?!?!?!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

does anyone else think Kane sounds like a beat poet?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why does Paul Bearer always end up captured


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

nice! Great story line advancement there.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane is Badass


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Paul Bearer!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for Paul Bearer having an effect on Kane. At least we got a brawl out of it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Paul Bearer is like the Princess Peach of the WWE.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Pier 6 Brawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Kane has zero credibility


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Somebody make a Paul Bearer Princess Peach comparison pic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They might as well just call Paul Bearer, "Kenny"


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This must be like the fourth time Paul Bearer has died. Of course he isn't worried about him.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Edge _finally_brought Paul Bearer back. He was too lazy to untie him though so he just left him with his good buddy Randy Orton. Rated-RKO 4 life.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So what is the death toll up to for Paul Bearer now?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG marked for Paul Bearer. Sure are a lot of suprises going on here


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> Why does Paul Bearer always end up captured


That wasn't the real Paul Bearer.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn how many paul bearers are there :lol

He's died more times then the Undertaker :no:


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

That Kane promo would have been so much better suited for a pre-recorded segment backstage than in front of a live crowd in the middle of the ring. It's silly to expect these guys to be storytellers AND mc's. 

Segments where someone just rambles off like should be reserved for pre-recorded segments like back in the day. Save the in-ring stuff for interviews and other interactions.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think a big show match will be next then the bella twins go to humiliated Beth Phoenix on raw tonight and the bella twins tell Beth Phoenix that Laurinaitis decided that the bella twins give a title shot and it will be a Pig Pen Match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

While we keep bringing up Paul Bearer, why doesnt anyne find Undertakers urn at Wrestlemania to win?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Undertaker return to save paul. BOD reunite!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Edge _finally_brought Paul Bearer back. He was too lazy to untie him though so he just left him with his good buddy Randy Orton. Rated-RKO 4 life.


:lmao Yes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Prideisking said:


> Why does Paul Bearer always end up captured


it's not like he could outrun anyone.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Paul Bearer is like the Princess Peach of the WWE.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Soooooooooo... ...Paul Bearer's gonna freeze to death?


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

lol @ the bald guy near the like Did not give a FuCk


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Paul Bearer is basically WWE's Kenny at this point.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG Paul Bearer WTF thought Bearer was dead LOL... unk


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

so kane wins sunday?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Michael Cole is wearing one of the worst ties I have ever seen in an non-ironic way. I really hate that man.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice tie Cole. Makes you look like the clown you are.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Just so everyone's aware, the Jerry Lawler WWE condones kidnapping.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank god Orton went over that guy so needs it


....


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

So I guess Lawler and Cole don't care that Paul Bearer is still in a freezer.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Soooooooooo... ...Paul Bearer's gonna freeze to death?


Eh, he'll get over it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even that crashed the forums!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cowboy Bob Orton vs. Paul Bearer Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I would have considered this the best RAW of the year of Taker had suddenly showed up and beat Orton's ass for that.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

We always knew he's a great worker. What else could he do though?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cowboy Bob Orton vs. Paul Bearer Wrestlemania 29.


If this were TNA, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for the end of RAW with Undertaker rescusing Paul and say "I love you".


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cowboy Bob Orton vs. Paul Bearer Wrestlemania 29.


would not suprise me lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It literally is a commerical break after every segment, fucking ridiculou.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Prideisking said:


> Why does Paul Bearer always end up captured


*It's because he's fat and can't run away when people wanna capture him. Poor guy has no choice but bondage.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cowboy Bob Orton vs. Paul Bearer Wrestlemania 29.


I'd rather watch Show vs. Akebono again


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cowboy Bob Orton vs. Paul Bearer Wrestlemania 29.


Paul Bearer vs Storyline Continuity is going to steal the show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice promo for Jericho/Punk!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

More ads! YES! YES! YES! YES!

...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's because he's fat and can't run away when people wanna capture him. Poor guy has no choice but bondage.*


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn, fucking sick Jericho/Punk promo there.

Thought it was a Punk DVD promo at first.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Take silly feud. Create awesome promo. #WWEProductionTeam


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I sure hope Jericho wins this Sunday. I'm done with Punk's title reign.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Do any of you been watching "Girls" on HBO? What do you think of it?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Epic promo is epic.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's because he's fat and can't run away when people wanna capture him. Poor guy has no choice but bondage.*


There's a reason he still chooses to be fat after being tied up and abused so many times.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Is anyone keeping track of how many commercials we've seen? Like, I don't even want to think of how much of my life has been wasting watching commercials.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm wondering where does Orton go from here. Maybe Orton gets drafted back to Raw and feuds with Jericho?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Man that Punk/Y2J Preview makes the rivalry look awesome when it only has been good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome promo! 

Wow, it's only the second hour? Whew, it seems like it's been on forever....honestly don't know what else they could have for 2 more hours outside DBry and the contract....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We haven't seen the Jericho/Punk promo yet here in the UK, fucking shit!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Tony Tornado said:


> Do any of you been watching "Girls" on HBO? What do you think of it?


Best Show I don't want my daughter to ever watch


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> There's a reason he still chooses to be fat after being tied up and abused so many times.


He likes it.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

Carry Cena's bags.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn it forgot it was a 3 hour raw today.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Awesome promo!
> 
> Wow, it's only the second hour? Whew, it seems like it's been on forever....honestly don't know what else they could have for 2 more hours outside DBry and the contract....


Dude,how good were your math grades?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dean Ambrose would be a breath of fresh air to this stale ass show


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK UK STREAMERS
so I missed an epic promo


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> He likes it.


And Kane knows he likes it. Orton doesn't know that, though. That's why Kane was laughing at how stupid Orton is.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker chime on Raw?*



SummerLove said:


> It was part of the ad for WWE Youtube Channel.


/thread
The commercial has been coming on for like 2 months now....


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker chime on Raw?*

I noticed it as well, although some countries dont have advertisements and so WWE just play a flash back or promos over the space were ads would be. SO that could explain that and they just didnt cut it off in time.

Who knows though Paul Bearer and Edge have been on tonight so far.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm going to the SmackDown in Hershey in a few weeks and just saw an ad for the main event, disappointed they replaced Del Rio with Orton.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Urgh, Nickelback.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Alex Riley still exists?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK I swear he was dead........................... This feud is getting weird now


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF!? Raw is three hrs long? I fucking missed the first hr! Damn it to hell reefer!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Trollolol, we will go together.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Alex Riley air time on raw?! 
What is this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

CM DRUNK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alex Riley, what??:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Drunk chants!!! :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE, the rotten bastards, teased me with the contract signing being at the beginning of the show. And like the gullible bastard I am, I fell for it, hook, line & sinker, thinking that it wouldn't shit up the main event time slot. Of course, they found a way to "postpone" it so that it can STILL shit up the overrun. *sigh*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jericho's like "Oh shit! This fucker's actually drinking. I did it!"


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punks on the phone with Colt Cabana


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

lol cm drunk


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Jerhico looks disappointed in Punk


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol at the CM Drunk chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Alex Riley. 

Shame they never did JBL/Mexican JBL.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They need to hurry up and have DB or Lesnar on to save this show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so...how many people thought there was going to be a draft tonight? lmao...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thats an oscar winning performance ..if I ever saw one...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That segment was awesome because Alex Riley was involved. No joke. 

Alex Riley = awesome. Who gives a fuck he botched a gutwrench suplex? Everyone botches shit


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

What is going on? Is punk drunk?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Jericho's like "Oh shit! This fucker's actually drinking. I did it!"


His face was priceless. :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought Del Rio was on Smackdown?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I sure look forward to reading the next 10 pages reminding us about how Del Rio gets no reaction from the crowd


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I keep missing out on things because of my stream, so I think I will watch this whole show later. Hopefully I miss a bunch of spectacular things.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Del Rio's shirt is kinda cool.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> so...how many people thought there was going to be a draft tonight? lmao...


its next week


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fucking Del Rio, guy bores the shit out me. Absolute nobody.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Del Rio drives a fucking porsche in Detroit?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

that jericho punk segment was an interesting turn im intrigued


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dat Rhodes attire.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is this about Punk and drinking. Have I missed something? :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dashing Cody! This guy's going somewhere.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rhodes needs to keep the hood on much longer... Sith that bitch out, Cody.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if they make rhodes job again....ugh


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How bad will this match be?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Khali's limp.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit Khali gonna hurt someone


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's Khali having trouble walking again.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

omg not this team again


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You are a heel, I am a heel. Let me shake your hand.''


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tedious said:


> I thought Del Rio was on Smackdown?


the brand split exists in name only.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Tedious said:


> I thought Del Rio was on Smackdown?


Raw Supershow, brah. Hence why every person in the ring now is from SD!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

the big blocks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

lightfm said:


> Dude,how good were your math grades?


Is it not the second hour? Do they not pretty much have two hours left? What are you talking about?


Okay, this Show/Khali tag team HAS to stop....:no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's 14 feet of pure wrestling finesse, right there.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Khali can't even hobble to the fucking ring but he's going to go over Del Rio and Rhodes.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This match...OK


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ughh these fat fucks


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

punjabeh plehboy


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow big,show and khali no no no wheres the no chants


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DID I JUST SEE A GREAT KHALI SIGN?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

we thought the same thing after hbk vs shelton benjamin


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Why waste Rhodes and Del Rio on these two.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

KHALI SELLING THAT KNEE


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait.... so i missed yet another segment? FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I refuse to believe Khali has the capability to sell an injury from before the match. The curtain must have done his knee in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> What is this about Punk and drinking. Have I missed something? :lol


this?

ugh fuck show/khali


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not so certain it was smart for Alberto Del Rio to even have a car like that in Detroit.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Get off my TV Great Khali!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking state of Khali, just fuck off you giant, walking, ironing board.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lawler: He's fingering Cody Rhodes.

lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This should just be a handicap match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

KAHLI FINGERING RHODES JOKES I RUINED THEM FOR YOU


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Lawler just say Khali was fingering Rhodes?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"He's fingering Cody Rhodes there." What the fucking fuck did Lawler just say?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

more Khali and Show! YES!


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

He's fingering Cody Rhodes. Really Lawyer? lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Did King just say Big Show is fingering Cody Rhodes? lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> KHALI SELLING THAT KNEE


Brilliant! :lol


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

My dad thinks big show and Khali should be tag champs lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Why in the name of Jesus Christ on a cross does Khali still have a job at WWE?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Khali is walking like someone (read Big Show) fucked him too hard.*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Dark link? OH SHIT


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it the draft or not?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lawler's got fingering on his mind


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Fingering Cody Rhodes? The Punjabi pervert


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Block it? He didn't even sell it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YES! More commercials selling shit I have no use for!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is like the worse possible team WWE can through together. I mean fuck how incompetent do you have to be to book this?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Khali is walking like someone (read Big Show) fucked him too hard.*


lol just lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm never going to have any interest in this team. Why the fuck does WWE keep pairing Show and Khali up lately?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"hotter than mexican chilli"

more ads lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant, more adverts so I can potentially miss out on this five star tag team action.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously, Khali is just a fucking disgrace, the bloke can hardly even fucking walk, let alone wrestle.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is everyone getting these championship sigs from?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope the match is over when the show comes back on.*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Still loling at jericho spying on cm drunk


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck ads,wwe should just make a gimmick of some douche bag who comes into the ring and advertises all this shit instead of cutting the broadcast


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Khali does actually have chronic knee issues anyways which actually make it tough to walk without pain, Andre had something like that too I believe.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> "hotter than mexican chilli"
> 
> more ads lol


who's that chick in your sig


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Twin Towers the post 9/11 version. An American and Indian. Fuck the Jihad/McWorld era has begun!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

1. Damn you LC for joking about Khali's anal invasion before I could.
2. Jericho/Punk needs to be completely nuked and forgotten about by next Monday. Fuckery.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Is it the draft or not?


*No it's not.*


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

im watching on sky sports, i never saw jericho/punk segment or alex riley. WTF


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would not be surprised if Khali fingering Cody Rhodes will becomes a future storyline.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

why don't these commercials with talking babies just die!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is this feud in tag matches so often anyways when it's for the Intercontinental Title? 
Ugh, Khali AND Show just need to retire.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

if they're gonna go to commercials every 10 minutes at least play decent commercials, most commercials on TV these days make me wanna vomit on myself.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

QuietStormBlood said:


> its next week


the draft hasnt been announced yet...where the fuck do you get your info?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> im watching on sky sports, i never saw jericho/punk segment or alex riley. WTF


Yeah they cut a lot of shit out over here.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Fuck ads,wwe should just make a gimmick of some douche bag who comes into the ring and advertises all this shit instead of cutting the broadcast


remember the commercial free raw with the Santino, most interesting man in the world, Hornswoggle and Khali renting cars

lmao that shit was funny as hell


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a long day
I missed the first hour because I forgot it was a 3 hour Raw. 
I think Jerry Lawler just mentioned Khali fingering Cody Rhodes
I think Khali and Big Show are the slowest team in world history
I am blaming all of the above for my general state of discombobulatedness.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear to god if Khali and Big Show form a tag team and win the tag team titles, I will blow something up.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

i wish big show and khali win and then they have live sex celebration


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

Eh? I never liked Benjamin. I can agree a lot of people did think that though!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawd have mercy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Match fucking sucks. Big Show and Cody Rhodes need to fuck off.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> why don't these commercials with talking babies just die!


lol that was creepy


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> remember the commercial free raw with the Santino, most interesting man in the world, Hornswoggle and Khali renting cars
> 
> lmao that shit was funny as hell


Yeah it beats having to watch prototype 2's ad 1000 times in 2 hours.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> the draft hasnt been announced yet...where the fuck do you get your info?


Johnny Ace came out in the beginning and told Teddy to tell Cena to get out of his ring because this might be the last week he's in a Raw ring, maybe he's saying Lesnar is gonna kill him or maybe he's implying the draft is next week, I'll say the latter


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Can this match end already so we could go to another commercial break? Come on already stop wasting everyone's time with this shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dem filler matches


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Johnny Ace came out in the beginning and told Teddy to tell Cena to get out of his ring because this might be the last week he's in a Raw ring, maybe he's saying Lesnar is gonna kill him or maybe he's implying the draft is next week, I'll say the latter


I think it's the former.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Match fucking sucks. Big Show and Cody Rhodes need to fuck off.


Cody Rhodes is awesome. ADR on the other hand is nothing without Ricardo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hetahorm said:


> i wish big show and khali win and then they have live sex celebration


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Any crowd that can get this solidly behind Big Show is no friend of mine.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

a 3 hour RAw but, no draft.WTF


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow never seen show bump that hard
lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hasn't Detroit suffered enough WWE? Then you throw a Big Show-Khali tag match at them. That's just mean.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Great Khali reminds me of Andre The Giant. The shape of their heads is same. Big Show on the other hand looks like evolved version of them both


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Johnny Ace came out in the beginning and told Teddy to tell Cena to get out of his ring because this might be the last week he's in a Raw ring, maybe he's saying Lesnar is gonna kill him or maybe he's implying the draft is next week, I'll say the latter


Nah man,I think the former is more likely


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Lets go Big Show" chants.

Really? Really?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn this match isn't that bad!

Oh wait... Yeah I forgot sometimes I have fits of oblivious.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The WWE... where the 400 lb gargantuan, athletic monster of a man is the underdog to a guy who looked fresh out of high school.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Let's go Big Show" chant the little Jimmy's in the stands. My face weeps with sadness.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LETS GO BIG SHOW


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yankees are ahead of the Angles 7-4 in the bottom of the 7th inning by the way. This update brought to you by THE BIG SHOW IS BORING AS FUCK.

EDIT: I said Angles instead of Angels but I'm leaving it because now I'm picturing a whole team of Kurt Angle trying to take on the Yankees and Angle building it up via Twitter beforehand...because he's that crazy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE where we make wrestling so god damn boring you will wanna see guest hosts in matches and viagra on pole stipulations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy to think Show's been around for 17 years now. He should use The Giant name during his last year just for us marks.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

FIGURE FOUR
YES YES YES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This match has gotten too much time.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dat 4


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I would rather watch a obese possum take a shit than watch this fuckery of a match.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I think it's the former.





lightfm said:


> Nah man,I think the former is more likely


possibly



Cookie Monster said:


> "Lets go Big Show" chants.
> 
> Really? Really?


lmao aint it the worst


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

RHODES. It's a long and winding RHODE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why the fuck Is big show wearing camo is not like we can't notice his big fat ass from miles away. Big show + camo = fail


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't stand this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can this match just die!? WTF, why is this even happening?!
Actually I'm just now realizing this, why is ADR in this match?:lmao:lmao
He's not feuding with Khali is he? 
I don't care for the guy (outside of Ricardo) but what in the world is he doing at the moment?:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't seen the figure four in god knows how long. Mark out moment.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Base a match with The Big Show around limb work = plodding mess


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cody Rhodes is channeling his inner Ric Flair


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

lol del rio leaving.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Alberto's a coward


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I personally don't blame Del Rio for leaving. This match stinks.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Kofi Kingston >>>>>>>> 

WWE's M.V.P. (most valuable player, not montavious vontavious porter) tbh


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

uh ohs Cody gonna get fingered!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

So Rhodes wins sunday?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> The WWE... where the 400 lb gargantuan, athletic monster of a man is the underdog to a guy who looked fresh out of high school.


lol.

funny to see Show as the babyface in peril against stork legs Rhodes of all people. stupid shit. at least Show won...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Why the fuck Is big show wearing camo is not like we can't notice his big fat ass from miles away. Big show + camo = fail


It has to be a rib. It just has to be.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhodes better win on Suday


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh what are they doing to rhodes


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Show!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That was a bad ass chokeslam. Nuff said.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

proceed to rage ,cody marks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my God that Punk segment. :lmao What stupid fucks, do they honestly think this is going to help Punk's _babyface_ character? This feud really should of just kept the straight edge part out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> I would rather watch a obese possum take a shit than watch this fuckery of a match.


What do you think Big Show did during the match?


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow some times I dont understand the WWE booking This is to long for this guys on TV ( Khali-Show)


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Show just completely gave up selling.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Cody Rhodes is awesome. ADR on the other hand is nothing without Ricardo.


I mean this feud that is going on between them sucks. Rhodes isn't believable and Big Show having boring squash matches against him night in night out has been old since it started.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I seriously have no problem with Big Show winning tonight if it means Cody wins the title back on Sunday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

magusnova said:


> So Rhodes wins sunday?


I would hope, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Big Show can barely walk now!" Big Show proceeds to run through Cody like a freight train. It was a noble attempt, Lawler.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep that Big Show push going! Dude really needs it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz on the pre-show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Khali winning a match. I don't have a snarky joke that can top that.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck me, how far has Miz fallen..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show's pathetic, just retire already you fat boring fuck.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol dark matches are now on youtube...what the hell?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Santino versus the Miz? Glad they didn't put that on the card.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I seriously have no problem with Big Show winning tonight if it means Cody wins the title back on Sunday.


that wont be happening zero chance cody wins the title back


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Preshow? Fuck that shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh god poor miz

Smart move from youtube/WWE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz main eventing Youtube.

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Miz going for US Championship :lmao Wow.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, that's a random United States Championship pre-show match.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That shit just bored me to tears. I am almost crying of boredom.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz for the US Championship now?!? unk2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh god WM 27 main eventer reduced to a pre show opener.

Oh dear god.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Miz is so long overdue to cut a epic promo to get people into him again. Dude is pushing firing levels of bad if I was in charge.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

pre-show?
youtube?
wow how low has miz gone.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

santino to go over miz,man.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh my!!! oh my!! How Miz has fallen:lmao:lmao that's just sad:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I've already accepted that Khali and Big Show will eventually win the tag titles. I'm just thinking about what inanimate objects I'm going to break when that unfortunate event occurs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder if preshows are going to be a permanent thing.

I remember when they used to have Sunday Night Heat before the PPV.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:lmao at santino in the promo thingy what a stupid cheese dick grin hahah


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

What happened with the Miz?? Now he is fighting in you tube


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO @ the Miz going back where he belongs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz on the pre show :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Santino vs The Miz up against pets playing instruments

Brave move Vince.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I would rather watch Alex Riley get fucked in the ass by a strap on wielding Vickie Guerrero dressed up as Daffy Duck than watch another Khali/Big Show tag match. Jake Roberts and Scott Hall - the 2012 versions - could put on a better match. Actually, those two fighting over Punk's liquor basket would be a sick main event....


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank god for sky sports news.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't shit on that Battlefield movie running ads during wrestling. If there ever was a crowd for terrible action movies, it's wrestling fans.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

At least they're letting us actually see the dark matches.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

When did Cody Rhodes last win a match? He better be winning on Sunday or this is just a burial.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol, The Miss is done


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys it's the first PRE SHOW and miz is on it
That is not a de push it's a PUSH


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> miz on the pre show :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


how the mighty have fallen

p.s. whats her name in your sig I need to know


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Miz has been reduced to the WWE.com preshow. LOL.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Miz is the biggest youtube draw in the business...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh god WM 27 main eventer reduced to a pre show opener.
> 
> Oh dear god.


You must've not seen when they already did it last month and the month before that. It's common now. Miz is a jobber.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh god WM 27 main eventer reduced to a pre show opener.
> 
> Oh dear god.


To be honest, Miz should have never been in that spot in the first place.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess that was Ace's big plan for the miz lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

At this point, I think that ads are the show and WWE is just the ad breaks. Let's talk about the sloppy Pizza Hut ten bux box. HA HA!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well lets face it. Someone of Miz's ring-ability shouldn't even be in a US title match in the first place to be honest.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ridiculous what they're doing to the Miz, holy fuck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Miz is the biggest youtube draw in the business...


Your best post ever. :lol


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Why does Khali still have a job? Guy is awful.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mediocre show, brainless little Jimmy's in the crowd and retarded ads. Yup. This looks like a normal Raw to me.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

How the fuck are two of the most charismatic people in the company on the fucking preshow, while they book a bunch of horseshit (minus Cena/Lesnar) for the actual show? The fuck.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh god WM 27 main eventer reduced to a pre show opener.
> 
> Oh dear god.


Shawn Michaels once defended the WWF Championship in a dark match in 96' at an in your house pay per view


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Miz vs Ryder for the Internet Championship


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz main-eventing Youtube. Most must see WWE champ ever, folks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nothing wrong with Miz challenging for the US title. Triple H won the IC title after winning the World title. That being said, Miz needs to go to Smackdown or something.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> At this point, I think that ads are the show and WWE is just the ad breaks. Let's talk about the sloppy Pizza Hut ten bux box. HA HA!


That dominoes manager guy is defending his TV title this week against Liam Neeson from Battleship. Should be a hell of a slobberknocker. I expect interference from WWE DVD promotional package.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh miz. Out the door you must be going.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Rhodes just needs to be completely done with Big Show. The good news for Rhodes is everyone who feuds with Show has won the world or WWE title (Miz, Punk, Henry, Bryan). So even Rhodes loses at ER, I think he'll be fine in the long run.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was the purpose of this being 3 hours? nothing special at all has happened just your average Raw, but kinda shittier.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> How the fuck are two of the most charismatic people in the company on the fucking preshow, while they book a bunch of horseshit (minus Cena/Lesnar) for the actual show? The fuck.


This has got to be a joke. I'm all for opinions but this is a joke yeah?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great promo, love the seeds for Rock vs Brock. Can't wait for Brock/Cena.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Miz is a total jobber now. He's Cena's rag doll now whenever Cena needs to have a quick squash match to look good for his next ppv opponent.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They are really hoping for a big buyrate. Too much damn video packages. I'll laugh my ass off if it gets less than 250,000 buys.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

OMG! WWE GRANTED WISHES TO KIDS!

I wonder if any children said "stop shitty advertising".


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nothing wrong with Miz challenging for the US title. Triple H won the IC title after winning the World title. That being said, Miz needs to go to Smackdown or something.


Completely different things HHH was still a top guy and had just beaten the number 1 guy 2 months before hand
and HHH won the IC belt , Miz ain't winning


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Miz vs Ryder for the Internet Championship


Make it a thriple Treat For the United and Internet championship Santino Vs The Miz vs Ryder


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It bothers me how unsexy Eve seems.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

oh my god, this feud is fucking stupid now.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

BULLSHIT, Austin drunk the whole damn show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This has to be the worst roster the WWE has had...probably ever?

Austin says what's up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Who let Eve near a book?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Eve mic skills needs work


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Miz is the biggest youtube draw in the business...


THIS MAN DISAGREE WICHU


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck all of this feud. Every last little bit of it.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Heel Eve is so fucking hot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL this feud.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This segment...are they just forgetting about all those beers that Austin drank in the ring??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How about show him the footage the camera guy got of him maybe?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh dear lord, WWE, don't do this stupid shit!*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Austin must be kicking himself.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Field Sobriety Test?
Force him in match that's better


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT?!

You can't drink within 12 hours... HOW ABOUT STONE COLD FUCKING STEVE AUSTIN?!

Does WWE even attempt to make sense at all?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

A test? :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jericho's been working out. Look at that bicep vein pop. Jealous.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

it will end up punk is drinking pepsi


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho is in great shape. Best since 2003.

worst feud of the year by far


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

lol a wwe sobriety test


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lol, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking fuckery. :lmao
Someone please defend this feud. Please.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

According to this segment, Stone Cold just lost every single match, ever.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL go Jericho GO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf is this shit :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This acting is the drizzling shits lmao. Makes porn look like the academy awards.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy it's such a shame you're black.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WWE LOOL. What about Stone Cold? He never drank in at a WWE event.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock is here!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Steph is fucking retarded booking this shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

so they need credible proof. If _only_ they had video evidence of CM Punk drinking..


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Was that nother dig at JR?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is stupid.

EVE, YOU'RE A SKANK!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So, when will the writers and em get their sobriety test?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

yep johnny and eve suck


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Field sobriety test, eh? I guess they figure that's more entertaining than a simple breathalyzer. I think it will just be a corny waste of time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BROCK!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is fucking ridiculous. LOL.

Here's Brock!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

f5 josh matthews.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That's my beast.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Um I may be missing something BUT AUSTIN WAS DRINKING NON STOP THE WHOLE TIME IN WWE.

Other then Edge at the start of the show and Jericho/Kofi this has been crap


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Did you anyone here someone in the audience yelling "Eve you're a skank."?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Roid Rage!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I love Josh Matthews.......he took that shit like a G


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so they're really gonna act like austin didn't drink loads of beer every single motherfucking night? fuck WWE creative.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LMFAO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the YES chants for that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Brock is the man.*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Matthews will need that drink now.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

atta boy brocky!!!!

fucking animal!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL @ "I'm just trying to do my job"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brock just made this episode two times better!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Should have kept your mouth shut lol.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Josh got FUCKED up


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lesnar to save this pathetic show!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock is a monster


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao, poor Josh. Should've offered him some of your liquor.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Josh Matthews is so lazy. Sleeping on the job.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn Matthews you should've gave Lesnar that basket Punk gave you that he recieved from Y2J lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Look, he throws WWE employees around!

Plz love Cena.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh shit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The PAIN is here. MEGASTAR BROCK saving the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh Matthews is hereby decease.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Lesnar > Matthews.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If I was Josh I would have been scared shitless to do that segment.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

fuck yes! Matthews took a nice bump there


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena better wear black underwear.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow another enjoyable RAW. Amazing!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Unsafe environment in the WWE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ADS AGAIN? WTF


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

YEAZ..BaDasS..beat that 98 pound announcer...Make HIm hUmbLEz


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That line about JR...


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

lol yes chants when brock destroyed matthews.

josh matthews is the modern jonathan coachman

GO BROCK! he really is saving this show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Miz situation is odd. It's like they realized that he had no business in the main event (which he doesn't), so they decided to compensate for their mistake by completely burying him (which is counter productive). Miz is a solid mid card heel.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So, when will the writers and em get their sobriety test?


Brilliant.

Somebody please tell me this feud is ending at Extreme Rules. I don't care I just need to hear it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This show just got a helluva lot better. Thanks Brock! Next kidnap Khali and stuff him the freezer plz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That voice will always get to me


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

trekster said:


> Did you anyone here someone in the audience yelling "Eve you're a skank."?


I did, it was hilarious.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Josh Matthew vs Brock Lesnar at summerslam!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Um I may be missing something BUT AUSTIN WAS DRINKING NON STOP THE WHOLE TIME IN WWE.


Exactly what I was thinking, lol.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Unsafe environment in the WWE.


HHH will return to stage a company walk out.

Lol, that angle lasted... what, a week?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone else remember that unsafe environment walkout thing they did? Guess WWE forgot about that.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

yes pyro has the nerve to call him bland fpalm


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So drinking any alcohol is against policy but beating the shit out of announcers and interviewers is a-okay?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least Brock didn't point out that Josh Matthews was asking a stupid question because THAT would have been rude.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure if I can watch anymore. I'm getting tired. 2.38am over here.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> p.s. whats her name in your sig I need to know


Ewa Sonnet. They're real. (Y)


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

was josh just "future endeavored"?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That would have been great if Johnny came around the corner and said "Josh, are you taking a nap on the job"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rocky Mark said:


> yes pyro has the nerve to call him bland fpalm


Er, Lesnar's as bland as they come. Beating up on a lil Joshua Matthews doesn't change that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Who want to see a Gowen style massacre on Matthews?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This Brock Lesnar shit is HILARIOUS...LMAO!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Eve really killed that segment. If somebody calls you gay for saying the divas suck and don't belong on tv just show them that bullshit. She single handedly ruined the entire segment with her bad acting, probably forgot her lines. And she's not new, she's been in diva search, divas champion, in the company for quite a while now. You'd think it was her first time on tv.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think a diva match go happen next.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Matthews, that wasn't wise!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> HHH will return to stage a company walk out.
> 
> Lol, that angle lasted... what, a week?


They left at the very end of one episode and after 10 minutes they walked back in next week.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Ewa Sonnet. They're real. (Y)


oh god, I wish I had some videos


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like smackdown needs a new announcer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao a stretcher for this? WWE loves to over-exaggerate shit.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Highlight of that Lesnar spot was the Raw sign hitting him in the face.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Josh Matthews getting roughed up for asking shitty questions, being pushy, and then being a smartass. Brock is totally the babyface here.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> It bothers me how unsexy Eve seems.


Her body is banging but something is missing.

Looks hot, don't understand...

They gave her David Otunga's gimmick.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Josh got got!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That actually looked real. Great job by Brock. Fuck that little cunt.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Josh Mathews is such a pussy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Mr. Matthews, that wasn't wise!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Fuck, I remember those...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol. 

Can you feel your toes :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Index said:


> Anyone else remember that unsafe environment walkout thing they did? Guess WWE forgot about that.


yes but that was the badass motherfucker named Miz !! i wouldn't let my kids roam the streets while an ex-reality TV star is on the loose

this is Brock Lesnar , an MMA fighter , who would be scared of him ?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Josh Matthews is not tough enough


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Josh just gets threw against a curtain and is on a stretcher.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ the Owen Hart voices


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF, a stretcher for that? And a neck brace?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy overload. He got shoved. He didn't get Gloria Estefan'd.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Vince needs to thank god for Brock saving his terrible show week after week.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :lmao a stretcher for this? WWE loves to over-exaggerate shit.


They aren't. They're just trying to show what happens if you try to perform these moves and aren't a trained professional.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So drinking any alcohol is against policy but beating the shit out of announcers and interviewers is a-okay?


This is professional wrestling and John Laurinaitis is playing the role of a heel authority figure.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Camel toe :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh. Divas match. Bathroom break.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> was josh just "future endeavored"?


Think so!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

We got some MAJOR cameltoe there guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Josh reminds me of how when Michael Cole used to get pussy whipped backstage


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Scan for camel toe*

That's a negative.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

camel toe! camel toe! fap fap fap...fap fap fap


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm an insomniac and stay up late every single night, 
but I don't know how you overseas fans do it! This is not good enough for me to stay up til 4....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG, the Bella cameltoe.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just my tv or did Lesnar's hand look purple in that segment?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The bellas YES YES YES


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

dont be a bully


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Camel toe. Sup Nikki Bella.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Uggh the bellas... Hopefully Kharma returns now and squashes everyone


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Piss break...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Are the bellas faces again? should I even give a damn anymore?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

that was soooo funny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the only time Beth can get tv time is when her new main squeeze is around? This shit is sad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> They aren't. They're just trying to show what happens if you try to perform these moves and aren't a trained professional.


That's a terrible argument.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Justin King baby!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,anyone seen the fucks I gave for this match? I seem to be missing them


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Josh Matthews will no doubt hire a lawyer and sue his employer for allowing him to be physically assaulted on national television, and will seek the highest compensation possible for any damages and/or hospital bills.

Or he may just return to the job in a few weeks time like nothing happened. I hope he makes the right decision.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

a 5 star match about to come up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jerry Lawlers dick has woke up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone should probably let the fans know that the Bella twins are the faces in this situation..


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously, a stretcher for being thrown into that thing? :lmao


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol Josh reminds me of how when Michael Cole used to get pussy whipped backstage


Jonathan Coachman got it worse than Cole.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOESKI HOESKI.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kharma comes to back take out the Bella's once and for all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not gonna lie. I'm totally feeling Eve's short dress.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That's a terrible argument.


T'was sarcasm.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Ugh... Nap time!


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

The only reason I'm going to watch this match is because the Bellas are hot and their camel toe is giving me a hard on. Om nom


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dat Bella.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor Otunga


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They use that HORRIBLE AJ music even. I hate this division so hard.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck is that theme?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Woooo did I say 5 star match? I meant a 6 star match with black ref in it as well? RATINGS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah this is the worst roster they've ever had.
This music...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ugh, I've had enough of Eve already. She just fucked up that last segmen...oh wait.

At least we get to see more divas.

No AJ though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Puppies.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no you're gonna make Beth Phoenix lose her Divas Championship this way?!?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I honestly forgot we had a Divas champ for a second.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

MAXINE GOT OUT OF NXT! HOLY SHIT MOMENT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lumberjill? Best decision of the night. Thank you, Johnny Ace.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else imagine lord tensai speaking japanese over that generic divas theme?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who the hell was that at the end? Holy, dat attire.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lawler's viagra! LUMBERJACKoff match


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Where's Otunga? I miss the bow tie and coffee already!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i missed the cameltoe damn


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Maxine has the hottest outfit
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My ears are bleeding funnily enough.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Back from piss... This is still on...has Vince changed the divas division booking policy...:vince3


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

A career high for Josh Matthews.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

yet not a single fuck was given ..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Josh Matthews getting roughed up for asking shitty questions, being pushy, and then being a smartass. Brock is totally the babyface here.


LOL, seriously. If they're trying to generate heat for Brock, they keep doing the total opposite. I'm loving Brock more and more every week (no ****). But I guess they may be catering to two different audiences at once. Brock representing one demographic and Cena representing the other.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The only upside to the past 3 min of Raw, is that Kaitlyn is out there. She is fun to look at.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Maxine <3


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why did Alicia Fox take the tanooki suit from super Mario bros 3??


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahaha Josh Matthews is trending worldwide! WWE sure knows how to blow bullshit out of their ass!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> *Yeah this is the worst roster they've ever had.*
> This music...


Of course it is.

:lmao at a 500k fine. When was this stupid and unrealistic number? (dont watch SD)


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Will this lead to Kharma destroying all the Divas?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

King sounded pretty pervy saying he would watch the divas.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> LOL, seriously. If they're trying to generate heat for Brock, they keep doing the total opposite. I'm loving Brock more and more every week (no ****). But I guess they may be catering to two different audiences at once. Brock representing one demographic and Cena representing the other.


"No ****" is the new "I'm a closet homossexual".


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Josh Matthews is probably trending because of the amount of people wandering who the fuck Josh Matthews actually is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that joke was way too long.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

why is Alicia Fox dressed like a vixen.........never mind


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of just had Beth squash the Bella Twins in a handicap match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Move your fucking head, Alicia!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Remember that time when Beth and Nattie were going to bring legitimacy back to women's wrestling............ Neither does the creative team


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE really needs to start getting chicks at the strip clubs and rat infested indy feds again (the real woman/sluts). These boring catalog models like Alicia Fox are just wearing on the product like the plague. This is wrestling, people that wanna put their penis in vaginas watch this.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Why is this shit show 3 hours long? Just to torture us all? wow.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

No seriously, where is Otunga?


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

AJ's old theme song sounds so dam childish I swear


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Hahaha Josh Matthews is trending worldwide! WWE sure knows how to blow bullshit out of their ass!


It was number four when I checked about 10 seconds after they said it; more than likely true like the other trendings.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm enjoying Nikki's camel toe.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

3 to 1 a roll up wins the match


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

getting thrown into a curtain = instant hospitalisation.

Divas division, get rid of it, it was never anything and will never be anything significant.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww man this match is amazing. Better than Undertaker vs Micheals at Wrestlemania


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is so fucking quiet.

The only noise is the two moaning, the Lumberjills clapping and Cole and King making awkward conversation.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

why is this taking so long ? i blinked and it's still on !!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully Daniel Bryan appears tonight


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes more Divas


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Beth's fucked her ankle up oh shit


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow the crowd is so dead you can hear the noise from the divas banging their hands on the ring. Usually the accomapny claps from the crowd drowns that noise out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the world was that? Oh lord.
Fuckery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn she got hurt


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Legit hurt


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Beth fucked her whole shit up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lumberjill match just means you have the extra time to wipe the piss off the toilet seat.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So lumberjills mean "giant fuckfest ball of women"?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouchy!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Beth hurt her ankle for real


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just looking at Beth's legs makes me totally believe she manhandled Punk in the sack. That's why he broke up with her. She was wearing his ass out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

Detroit is where Kofi recaptures his mojo. Been that way at least ever since Over the Limit 2010.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

why


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The type of shit that trends on twitter is a prime example of why it's the sesspool of the Internet...which is a sesspool in itself...which says everything you need know


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

fuck this.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOT, the Camel toe Champion!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DAT ASS BETH. Oh she's hurt shit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What...what just happened?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what was this a shoot?
The fuck


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

New Diva CHAMPION?! OMGGG? yeah I couldn't care less.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol what the fuck


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Um... ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth = future endeavored. Easily.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

wat


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

am i the only one who thinks that finish was ad-libbed?

edit: also, what the fuck just happened here? legit injury?


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn what a way to blow this division in the water


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

THIS FUCKING BULLSHIT WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Kharma to return and win the title right now...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is beth really hurt? And so much for those reports the bellas are leaving.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

YAY! It's over!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The fans aren't cheering for Nikki, they're cheering because the match is over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i just got here...BUT...does this mean that the BELLA twins are staying/re-signing with the WWE?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:troll


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yawn. Boring divas match. Wake me when Kharma comes back.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lightfm said:


> "No ****" is the new "I'm a closet homossexual".


umm... not really. i use that in conversation as a joke sometimes. did i offend you? something you'd like to tell us. don't worry, i do not judge.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The... fuck?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Beth really hurt her leg.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL @ THAT

Haha, wtf? Is Beth really hurt and couldn't kick out or what? I thought the Bella's were leaving the WWE soon.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The fuck is this shit?!?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk is drunk lol


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

They only won the title because the contracts are expiring and its a incentive to get them to stay.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk acting drunk :lmao


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the divas division is just pure shit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great, one of their only divas with any actual talent is injured. :no:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM DRUNK is hilarious!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Why is Punk acting drunk? I don't get this feud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok this is just embarrassing.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh but tha dirtsheets said Bellas were leaving. I'm confused! Could the dirtsheets possibly be wrong about that?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

CM DRUNK


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

This is wcw final days bad,I don't even give a fuck.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck this locker I'm wasted


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CM Drunk!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Broken ankle for Beth maybe?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk does a pretty good drunk impression.

Either that or he legitimately broke edge.

In other news, where is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, she fucked up her ankle. I'm really feeling for her right now. It makes the Bella's look like total bitches for not having any remorse.

LMAO @ Punk!!!!!!!! CM DRUNK! CM DRUNK! CM DRUNK!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn Punk that was umm.......bad and I'm a fan

LOL smh this is gonna be funny


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yeah Beth Phoenix cries over hurting her leg and she's suppose to beat Kharma or be the dominant diva. What a joke.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

He mad.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Is he faking being drunk lol? I mean like in the storyline?


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

They embarrass their best Diva? The fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk's drunk acting is TURRIBLE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The fuck was that.

Ughhhh what the hell, WWE. Stupid feud.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao

Punk's FUCKED


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao punk drunkass


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk is obviously drunk.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The fuck just happened?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Greastest Divas match ever!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Oh but tha dirtsheets said Bellas were leaving. I'm confused! Could the dirtsheets possibly be wrong about that?


or they gave them the title to stay.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Im pretty sure Beth just mouthed 'i think its broke' to the trainer.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fake acting and then in the ring he's not drunk(HHH 2006 with the Kiss my ass club angle). Worst feud of the year by far along with Cena/Kane.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how are people interpreting this as The Bellas staying? The championship can still change hands sunday...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Anyone else imagine lord tensai speaking japanese over that generic divas theme?


:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

As someone who has shitty knees and fucked up ankles I cringed as soon as I saw beth was gonna jump from the apron

lol though still funny


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

honestly , punk is drunk lol


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah Beth Phoenix cries over hurting her leg and she's suppose to beat Kharma or be the dominant diva. What a joke.


Its because she legit hurt her leg...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats CM Punk. You've officially lost all your momentum. Whatever uniqueness you had coming into 2012 has been completely dissolved. You're now officially a corny, cliche good guy.

I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, are they seriously turning Punk into someone who drinks for a storyline?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I know! Punk will scream "I TROLLED YOU".


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

CM Drunk!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Am I the only person here that noticed Beth has a great ass and legs. She should show them off more.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I bet Punk is feigning drunkeness to fuck up Jericho when the time comes


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Jeez punk...

I remember my first beer...:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Creative thinks that if they "pour" it on the already bad storyline angle it will get more heat. 

Which never works. EVER.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine that fading from a crying Beth Phoenix to CM Punk was purely coincidental..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK one of the bella twins is champ? Seriously? I think Beth is legit injured and they had to change the end to the match. I see which ever one won dropping it to Eve soon.

And the Punk vs Jericho feud is descending into stupidity. It was good to start with but now.... WTF???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Am I the only person here that noticed Beth has a great ass and legs. She should show them off more.


She really do. Like I said, Punk probably broke up with her cause she was wearing him out in the sack. He couldn't take it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Congrats CM Punk. You've officially lost all your momentum. Whatever uniqueness you had coming into 2011 has been completely dissolved. You're now officially a corny, cliche good guy.
> 
> I'm so proud of him.


QUACK QUACK QUACK


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The bella are actually decent, they work hard and deserve this title


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, this is hilarious. :lmao

I dunno whether it's good or bad but it's fucking entertaining.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I know! Punk will scream "I TROLLED YOU".


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah Beth Phoenix cries over hurting her leg and she's suppose to beat Kharma or be the dominant diva. What a joke.



That's probably because her leg is really hurt, genius.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*



DesolationRow said:


> Detroit is where Kofi recaptures his mojo. Been that way at least ever since Over the Limit 2010.


You are right! Damn.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The most embarrassing feud I've ever seen as a Punk fan. That's 8 years. Fucking hell, end this after this PPV, please.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Beth just got hurt?

#thanksmick


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

It has to be him trolling. It would destroy his character. It be as bad as kane being unmasked.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

y2j probably spiked Punk's drink


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Am I the only person here that noticed Beth has a great ass and legs. She should show them off more.


Her and Natayla :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like if this Raw does above a 3.0 at any point, WWE's fanbase is way too dedicated. Myself included.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

if Kofi did what Rock did, and publicly state that he is "gonna be WWE champion" he'd be laughed outta the building. -- This is exactly what I'd have him do. Half the roster would laugh at him, some of the audience too. It might stir conversation whether or not he actually can do it. It'd create something he doesn't have right now, and that's expectations. 

Build his character around this going forward, maybe even throw in references to his boyhood idol Shawn Michaels who had his own boyhood dream. But by all means set this up for Kofi to be initially laughed at, if/when he wins the title he'll be taken seriously, if booked right.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine that fading from a crying Beth Phoenix to CM Punk was purely coincidental..


Maybe they broke up cause he's really an alcoholic who likes to beat woman like his idol does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So the only time Beth can get tv time is when her new main squeeze is around? This shit is sad.


Who's Beth banging now?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Absolutely no way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What I don't get is how someone like Punk thinks that this shit is actually interesting or perhaps Punk does not have as much pull as he would like us to think.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Imagine if Scott Hall appears.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Teddy should do a tag team match between the cops and Jericho/Punk.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sky are fucking useless tbh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Beth 205 days http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_Divas_Champions


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Punk isn't drunk, he's gonna attack Jericho. Duh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy not feeling too good right now. Sucks to be black.


Joel said:


> Who's Beth banging now?


EDGE


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Punk is one of us now


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh this is gonna be cringe worthy

Forum gonna go down


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shouldn't Austin been stripped of the title for this Policy lawl.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that cop's last name Kane? IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk will fake being drunk and will predictably attack Jericho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Okay, this should be good.

As in so bad it's good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> I bet Punk is feigning drunkeness to fuck up Jericho when the time comes


Obviously. So blatantly going to happen.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Russo is writing WWE again and this Raw proves it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joel said:


> Who's Beth banging now?


Edge.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is just going to be a remake of the Shawn Michaels drug test from 6 years ago.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Sky are fucking useless tbh.


Totally...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

How did Steve Austin get past this test every week?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is the best they could come up with for jericho/punk?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Jericho character should be smarter than this shit. What a waste of a run Chris, what a waste.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, CM Drunk!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lolpunk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This shit right here man. fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CM Punk is walking like he's drunk. LMAO, wtf?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Sky are fucking useless tbh.


I DON'T WANNA DIE !! :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fake drunk punk is hilarious


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, this HAS to end Sunday.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Punk isn't drunk, he's gonna attack Jericho. Duh


This


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Joel said:


> Who's Beth banging now?


tunga3:vince2:ace3:steiner2:kane:Cornette:Bischoff:batista4:austin:matt

pick one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Punk's drunk acting. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Faker than fake.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What I don't get is how someone like Punk thinks that this shit is actually interesting or perhaps Punk does not have as much pull as he would like us to think.


Exactly what I was thinking myself. Cabana or someone needs to snap some sense into him.

:lol Oh my God what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Am I the only person here that noticed Beth has a great ass and legs. She should show them off more.


Yeah, she has some great gams.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LmAo


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk smoked all the beers


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's the first live wellness check. Too bad Evan Bourne isn't around for his third strike.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL CM Punk is acting, ALex Riley was a setup


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

trekster said:


> Imagine if Scott Hall appears.


I would mark out for real. Imagine if Jake Roberts was with him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I think I saw a sign that said: "I can out-drink CM Punk's Dad."


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So it's against policy to drink alcohol, but it was perfectly fine for Jericho to try and force alcohol down CM Punk's throat two weeks ago. Um what?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its staggering time


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

You can tell he's never drunk :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Off topic, but did the Bella Twins re-sign with the WWE? :/


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so silly. Even if in storyline terms, Punk is trolling, what the fuck is the point?
"Dar,you think I drink but I don't drink. Pipe bomb!!!"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's acting here is emmy worthy rofl.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What I don't get is how someone like Punk thinks that this shit is actually interesting or perhaps Punk does not have as much pull as he would like us to think.


Well I seriously doubt that someone who came from the indies has a powerful pull within the WWE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cm punk should take tips from jeff hardy on making an entrance drunk


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is soooooooo fake


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I love both guys but this could breach the realm of wrestlecrap...


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk is trolling the Jeritroll.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWF UNIVERSE!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

He yelled wwf?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

CM DRUNK! ITS SLOBBERING TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Is TV generally this bad? God damn.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

said wwf.. lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWF BOMB


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"You're not even cool"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

What the hell did they just bleep?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWF


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WWF UNIVERSE!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well I'd love to open Beth up and give it to her. Fuck Edge.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> How did Steve Austin get past this test every week?


because he could handle his beer lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Faker than fake.


Imagine that, wrestling not being real..


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

WWF lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WWF?! MARKED THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

QuietStormBlood said:


> tunga3:vince2:ace3:steiner2:kane:Cornette:Bischoff:batista4:austin:matt
> 
> pick one


We said Beth, not Kelly


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You're not even cool" :lmao:lmao:lmao

Did he say "WWF"??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

WWF Universe? LMFAO! :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Teddy not feeling too good right now. Sucks to be black.
> 
> EDGE


Funny how Punk is banging Lita, they swapped I guess.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

WWF?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at the "I can out drink CM Punk's dad" sign.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I know this is rediculous.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Did he just say WWF?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Glass breaking would save this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao "You're not even cool."

I'm a bit entertained..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did they just censor wwe universe? and i cant say the alphabet backwards sober


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Assuming he said "WWE Uterus"?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk just did the worst drunk in the history of the world.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

they tried too bleep wwf and failed lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I marked for WWF


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ooooooooooo wwf!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I couldn't even do that sober.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

backwards?
fuck is going on


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Recite the alphabet backwards? I cant even do that shit sober..


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wait wait did he say WWF? :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's what I don't get: how the fuck did they manage to get these cops to say "I'll ignore the fact that I'm in Detroit but you know what? WWE NEEDS ME!".


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe him saying wwf was a shot at creative for making him do this stupid shit lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"you're not even cool"

:lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I cant recite the alapahebet backwards sober


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPl7MHThE0k reminds me of this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This is where a great crowd would spoil and make it easier for Punk to recite the alphabet backwards


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

#BringBackWWF


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

This whole feud is ridiculous


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What did they bleep out? Was he scripted to say WWF ahead of time, or were they just worried he'd say that?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Backwards? "There's a V in there somewhere". excellent.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

WWF FUCK DA WORLD !!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

well he already messed the alphabet up. but im with punk, I cant even recite the alphabet backwords sober.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is great


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The history of the alphabet:lmao:lmao
CM Drunk is funnier than when CM Punk is trying to be funny.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone take a screenshot of the two cops to see if they're superstars in the next year and a half!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Teddy not feeling too good right now. Sucks to be black.
> 
> EDGE


:lmao 

No he isn't, Edge is dating someone called Beth, but not Glamazon


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is stupid but Punk is being pretty funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

World Wild Life Fund was really to sue in a heartbeat.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

This is so good!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol xD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, this is pretty ridiculous


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Here's what I don't get: how the fuck did they manage to get these cops to say "I'll ignore the fact that I'm in Detroit but you know what? WWE NEEDS ME!".


Most likely hired actors.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he should of said " well i can whip your ass backwards"


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"What line?" :lmao


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

haha CM Punk pretending to be drunk. What is the WWE doing with this?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yeah this is kind of stupid.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This is so silly. Even if in storyline terms, Punk is trolling, what the fuck is the point?
> "Dar,you think I drink but I don't drink. Pipe bomb!!!"


Punk's making this shit cool again.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punk is an ass hole


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Are they burying CM Punk?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

hahaha Karate Kid


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

HOW IS CM PUNK THIS BAD OF AN ACTOR

HOW DO YOU PEOPLE LIKE THIS GUY?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol @ this whole segment


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

boring


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Most likely hired actors.


Again, sarcasm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd bang drunk Punk faster than straight edge Punk. No joke.
I like him this way.


And this is absolutely pointless.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Punk's trying to get that WWE Studios movie starring role.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Must admit, I am enjoying this :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok HA HA bring out the breathalyzer.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can he act drunk every week, he's funnier this way! :lmao
This is hilarious!!!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is just sad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is sooooooo bad. I really need for him to just say its all a joke


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

this segment sucks so much


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is absolutely amazing.

Fuck the buzzkills in this thread.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CM Punk would make one hell of an actor.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk's cracking up, this is so dumb. What is creative thinking with this :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL i am loving this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is stupid... but props to Punk for making me laugh during this. :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This is hilarious.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Clique said:


> Punk's making this shit cool again.


Lol


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank good ness for Punk. Even Punk can rise above this horrible material because of his great talent.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I know Punk says he lives a straight edge life style but has he ever fucking seen a drunk person?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Obviously Punk can't walk straight line because he's hold the mic.


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a joke and it reaaallyyy sucks, Why use Punk like this??


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

It was worth it just to hear WWF!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You're not even cool.''

Great line.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Stop padding your post counts with "this is stupid" as a comment, this is pretty dumb but punk definitely made me :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk is hilarious, but this is stupid.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Officer Kane! Thanks buddy!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

OFFICER KANE!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WCW 2000 is WWF 2000 compared to this shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol boo there own cops.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DETROIT BOOING POLICE OFFICERS IS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST THINGS I'VE HEARD IN A WHILE YOU GUYS


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes. Cops getting booed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is stupid, yet hilarious at the same time. Lol @ that white officer. "This man is obviously intoxicated."

Detroit booing their own cops = win.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

They boo'd the cops

fuck the police


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

lol at booing "detroit's finest"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Teddy not feeling too good right now. Sucks to be black.
> 
> EDGE





Amber B said:


> Edge.


Jeez. That's the Beth Edge was mentioning in his speech? It's like rats in that locker room, I swear.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Detriot cops shouldn't have opinions


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Breathalyzer and then he beats up Jericho.......no?
This is hilarious, but what's the point since he isn't really drunk in kayfabe?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't believe this is real.

Jericho is so much better than Punk, it's unbelievable.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CM Punk most overrated wrestler give the title to a real champion.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

They're booing the police. This segment is amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course he's going to attack Jericho.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

time to break the act and attack jericho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If Austin comes out...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Isn't Edge married? Or were people joking when they said Beth and Edge were dating?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Funny how Punk is banging Lita, they swapped I guess.


That was my first thought when I found out. I think they must've just called each other and made recommendations or swapped stories.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This has to be one big elaborate rib for Scott Hall


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh man I feel like crying now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can I just shoot everyone in the head


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Interestingly enough, those were the only two cops in Detroit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo goooooooooood finnnnaaalllly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Your WWE title feud, everybody.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Carcass said:


> Isn't Edge married? Or were people joking when they said Beth and Edge were dating?


Married? Like that's suppose to matter.:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has VINCE RUSSO written all over it lol. This is hall of shame worthy (SMH) (mega-face palm)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, so they're having his character break his Straight Edge lifestyle?? 
I'm extremely surprised Punk agreed to this if his character is actually supposed to be drunk....

oh nvm.....breathalyzer coming now....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*this is one of the worst things I've seen on Raw. :lmao*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

as much as i love punk, this segment has gone on too long now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Fumble fingers" :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

CM Punk just trolled this site into database error.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

...so how about last week's Impact?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

He's faking


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Who actually decided on making this "drive to drinking" story line happen and why did CM Punk go with it. Such stupidity.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

would be funny if cm punk said "Just give me one more chance" then just threw up all over the place.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMNIT, NO.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Omg YES chants.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HE FUCKED IT UP


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate how American's say 'Z'. No offence lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He fucked it up anyway. Doofus.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES1 yes!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He just screwed up, lulz. "S", "T"...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh shit he got it wrong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD HE ISN'T DRUNK!!! OH PUNK!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk botched the alphabet. He put the S in the wrong place. Strip him, Teddy!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Does it even matter? He got declared drunk AND FUCKED IT UP!

S T R?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol he already messed up. He said T after S.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punk fucked up


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

He's doing it wrong...lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

He still fucked up the alphabet lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow Flair strutting


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punk still stumbled on the alphabet. He must be drunk!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao that strut


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't believe this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair strut ftw.


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

YES YES YES YES ¡¡¡


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

did punk just get his S and T round the wrong way?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Did they really have him memorize the alphabet backwards :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WOOOOOO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So this was pointless.......he mixed up R and T so I'm saying he's drunk:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He done it wrong. :lol


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

He fucked it up. LOL ustr is wrong!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Trolled us all.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK WWE.

"this man is drunk"

"lol fuck you cops, we'll let him keep it"

So a joke of a segment


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why are they doing this right before the ppv? Giving away a altercation like this.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Good 'ol pipe bomb!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, how many of us went to college and still watch this shit


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Pier 6 Brawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk was banking on Teddy giving him another shot 
SO teddy was in on the plan.........Or Punk is a fucking moron


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if that whole thing was a rib on one of the writers that was arrested and had to go through that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

lol @ punks face before saying A. That was great!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Finally we get to the brawl.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

CM TROLL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So corny.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was pretty damn entertaining from Punk!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

You know what, I actually enjoyed that. A lot.

Only Punk and Jericho could make a segment like that work. And only Punk could get an entire crowd to cheer him after a segment like that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheamus versus Henry? Bryan better show up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was great. Very enjoyable.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gif the line walk please.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, how many of us went to college and still watch this shit


*slowly raises hand*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk was clearly drunk, he botched the backwards alphabet


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HAHA I'd like to see Hogan work this same match in 2012.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think this disqualifies every sobriety test that requires a backwards alphabet if a guy who's straight edge can't do it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hulk Hogan jobbing sighting


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Wtf...they had Brock vs Hogan on free TV?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine if that was during the Attitude Era would of been hailed as the greatest rendition of the alphabet ever and an unbelievable segment no doubt :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

More annoying ads! Yay!


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

lol first hardy, and now hogan


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous segment, joke of a feud.

Hogan bumped for Brock like crazy damn.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Mark Henry gets title shots every week.

Fuck the Royal Rumble
Fuck the Elimination chamber.
Fuck the Money In The Bank.

When you got ratings on your side, you get title shots. Pure and simple.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone else think the reason for Lesnar being back is to show him beating the shit outta people in TNA?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

CM Punk made this segment. He took a horrible idea and made it entertaining. Great job.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan MUST make an appearance during Sheamus/Henry! YES!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Enjoyable segment. I laughed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't care what any of the haters say, Punk made that segment entertaining.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Everyone take a screenshot of the two cops to see if they're superstars in the next year and a half!


They'll be around Detroit delivering mail and cutting meat at the local butchery a thousand dollars richer than they were Sunday from the looks of things.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Un0fficial said:


> *slowly raises hand*


*raises hand even slower*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

that was very entertaining, I laughed, good job. I bitched about Punk not retaliating but he finally did and it was in his own way. Bravo, cool moment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they at least show that Hardy chair shot on Lesnar? No? Okay.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Imagine if that was during the Attitude Era would of been hailed as the greatest rendition of the alphabet ever and an unbelievable segment no doubt :lol


Or it would have been referred to as one of the shitty segments of the AE


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> Imagine if that was during the Attitude Era would of been hailed as the greatest rendition of the alphabet ever and an unbelievable segment no doubt :lol


Truth.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Every time a Lesnar video package has come on, they've shown him beat the crap out of TNA wrestlers, lol.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Punk isn't drunk, he's gonna attack Jericho. Duh





Cookie Monster said:


> Imagine if that was during the Attitude Era would of been hailed as the greatest rendition of the alphabet ever and an unbelievable segment no doubt :lol


Lol this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Wtf...they had Brock vs Hogan on free TV?


Yeah and the ppv's back then still did three times better business. If only they started doing things smart then so they weren't in a predicament now where every match with two big names in it has to be the dream match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

2002: the year hogan jobbed 

That segment wasnt good but punk made it work and got the crowd into it...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Or it would have been referred to as one of the shitty segments of the AE


I highly doubt it, some of the shit that gets praised from the Attitude Era is just that, shit.

Anyway, I enjoyed the segment anyway.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

dabossb said:


> I don't care what any of the haters say, Punk made that segment entertaining.


Dont expect it other way, blind mark all the way bro!, but seriously, even the most stupid people in the crowd were, like yeah i knew you werent drunk punk, please stop this lame stuff. The feud was bad now its stupidly bad


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

And that is why I believe in CM Punk. He took what should have been a terrible segment, and made it work.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

great segment is great


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

Jericho did the same thing for Evan Bourne, except Evan Bourne beat Jericho.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Man who would've thought punk and jericho would be so underwhelming!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was a funny entertaining segment, dunno what people want to be honest.

They should have shown the blood in the Lesnar-Hogan match, was the most iconic moment of it.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Did um... anyone else watching it on Sky Sports just see a bunch of "rules" for wrestling at Extreme Rules...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative Close
Funny, we thought Brock Lesnar beat more guys than just the current TNA roster #RAWTonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny, I always thought Brock Lesnar beat more guys than just the TNA roster..


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Shemust practically came out to silence


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought it was a great segment and I love this storyline. It really brings out the heel in Jericho.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting to see what they'll do here. I hope Bryan shows up.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone know Punk and Jericho's stipulation


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The ending of that segment was awesome, Punk doing the alphabet backwards while walking on the line and kicking Jericho's ass.

Fella vs. Ratings up next.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I highly doubt it, some of the shit that gets praised from the Attitude Era is just that, shit.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed the segment anyway.


Oh you're right,I forgot about that lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That CM Punk segment wasn't even any good. I don't get what people saw in that. Punk already got his revenge on Jericho so stupid.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> That was a funny entertaining segment, dunno what people want to be honest.
> 
> They should have shown the blood in the Lesnar-Hogan match, was the most iconic moment of it.


Yeah especially when Lesnar smeared Hogan's blood on his chest that was awesome.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

God damnit, not Sheamus. I can't wait for Brock to save this show.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

YOUR NEW HERO! YOUR NEW HERO!

And that Punk segement was alot of fun.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Anyone know Punk and Jericho's stipulation


Chicago Street Fight


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

We need a match at ER between CM Drunk and Drunkicho(what Jericho calls himself in his book when he drinks way to much)


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark Henry does what he wants! Get's title matches every week! Why? Because he is Mark 'Ratings' Henry!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hell yeah, some Mark Henry!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here come the ratinz.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Henry's theme is BOSS.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Here that "pop" for shame-iss, fucking sad..talk about all time backfires...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Anyone know Punk and Jericho's stipulation


Chicago Street Fight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan as the referee. I'm calling it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Racist Eclipse comment is Racist. :lmao

DBry gonna be the ref??? YES YES YES


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

man sheamus gonna get his ass handed to him from the Chicago crowd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Anyone know Punk and Jericho's stipulation


Chicago Street Fight. Which, unless they fight outside in the streets of Chicago, is like any other No DQ or No Holds Barred Match, or Extreme Rules match.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

lol awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

YES YES YES


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YES


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Worlds Strongest Jobber Mark Henry.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

in b4 crash


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

D BRYAN! DAT REF!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

YES! DANIEL BRYAN!

Special referee! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES YES LOOK AT THAT POP SON.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

My boy D-Bryan getting more cheers than Sheamus.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

BRYAN AS SPECIAL REFEREE!

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, DB looks tiny comapred to the other refs


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA :lmao YES! YES! YES! :troll


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes yes,yes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

in before the YES crash


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

D BRY
YES YES YES


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

YES!!! YES!!!!! YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not everything that happens in the ring is black and white. This is the exception


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Bryan got a significantly bigger pop than Sheamus....and not from a smark-heavy crowd. CTFU!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes Yes

Didn't expect that


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

YESYESYES

#thanksbry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

D-Bryan special guest ref? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd seemed to light up when the GOAT showed up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The ref got a bigger pop than both of the wrestlers. 

Awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Anyone know Punk and Jericho's stipulation


Jericho Wins-Punk has to play quarters with the Alpha Beta's on thirsty thursday. 

Punk Wins-Jericho gives up spray tanning until he turns into a Blonde Sheamus.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YES YES YES


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Chicago Street Fight.


sounds good


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

His head looks photo-shopped onto a referee's body


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Welp, I didn't watch RAW for a couple weeks. Went in tonight with an open mind. I was met with nothing but commercials then a painful C.M. Punk/Jericho segment that made me shut the show off. Oh well. At least the Yankees won!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bryan looks awful as referee lol


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Crowd comes back to life when Bryan comes out. And for everyone who says he isn't over. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

2 count gets a NO! 3 count gets YES!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*YES YES YES*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan actually looks like a referee, rather than a wrestler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"YOU HAVE TILL 5!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

CM Punk proved how great he is, he took a horrible idea of a segment and made it enjoyable. you blind punk haters can't deny that shit wasn't funny, ridiculous? yes it was, but it was entertaining and the crowd ate it up.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hit me. HIT ME! HIT ME!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

oh .. this troll is awesome :lmao 

lol he even got a boner


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

REF! REF! REF! REF!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Please Sheamus do it!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

But...but Detroit is full of smarks guis!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahaha.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan makes a good troll.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The GOAT=Ratings


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LMAO! Mark Henry keeps beating the champions, but gets no belt. The fuck.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YES LOCK SON


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

yes lock activate


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, that looked like a vicious kick on Henry.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im calling it now. Sheamus wins Sunday! YES!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
YES YES YES!!! Hilarious!
Sheamus is the heel in a non smarky crowd. Chicago is gonna kill him.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

JUST LIKE THAT!? YES YES!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

YES


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought the Trifecta of blacks being jobbed out would continue for 2 weeks in a row..the GOAT makes the save


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

All cheers for Bryan lol I didn't hear any boo's


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YES, MOTHERFUCKERS!!

(Oh yeah, Tigers joke that nobody will get. I'm like that.)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure, but judging by the crowd's reaction...


...I think Bryan's over.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Good old Sheamus, doesn't even try to get out of it.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Next week on SmackDown!: Daniel Bryan punts a puppy into the crowd - Crowd erupts into chants of "YES!"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like Sheamus, but this segment. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd are on fire for Bryan!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes,yes,yes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He's losing on Sunday


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

It would of been better of Bryan when instead of counting him down 1 2 3 he says YES YES YES a third Yes would make Henry the winner


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

fastest 3 count ever. im amused


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is fucking awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Brogue kick was fucking IMMENSE!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Jericho and Punk have been on tonight, this raw definitely has replay value.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Does Sheamus suck? YES YES YES


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck those yes chants will be loud on Sunday


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

D Bryan uses YES! lock on Sheamus, its super effective


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So, whoever says Bryan only gets a reaction in smark cities can stop saying that now.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love to see Bryan go to WWE Creative after each time and say "YES". Go ahead Bury me again at WM29-Watch what happens!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Henry clean over Sheamus!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

JUST BRING OUT BROCK FFS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, why is this 3 hours?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought Daniel Bryan couldn't be any more awesome and now he dresses like Steve Blackman to prove me wrong.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They just booed the crap out of him after the Yes Lock and not even a minute later they're cheering YES with him on the ramp!
And he's not over? He's not over?

WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS TO ZIGGLER????


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, I wanna know what fucking race FunkmcFucktard's race is


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

A motherfucking taco is sponsoring a RAW match...I've done seen it all


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

So is the next match going to be a Taco Eating Contest?

I want to see some actual wrestling tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd was chanting along with him! Thank God for the GOAT for saving this boring episode!

And why is Doritos sponsoring a match-up? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Piss and shit break


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I still like Sheamus, it's unfortunate that he's caught up in a program with Daniel Bryan who is a hot commodity right now and fans are blaming him. I'm already moderately sick of "YES" because it doesn't take much to know how stale the chant will be in like 2 months. He needs to say it a few times, not 47 times within a 3 min span. He already needs a few more catchphrases.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!

Love the chants.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

FUCKING FUNKASAURUS AND HORNSWOGGLE DON'T BURY ZIGGLER AGAIN I HATE YOU FUNKASAURUS


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Should Sheamus not be the champion after Sunday? YES YES YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Snoop's bodyguard gets to squash Baby Ass and the retarded Boy Wonder looking fuck? I guess.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor Ziggles


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just stated watching and the first thing I see is Brodus and Hornswoggle teaming up. fpalm

has the rest of the show been good so far?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

How cool is Doritos presenting the match? What the fuck Cole you cunt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Funkasaurus and Hornswoggle win, I fucking swear..


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ffs, I wish the contract signing would hurry up.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"Ya know, this match is like having a Taco shell made out of Doritos!"

Nonsensical Quote of the Year


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The taco will pin Hornswoggle.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dolph getting wasted in a match with 'swoggle :no:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Each"Yes"=More pressure!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait, why is this 3 hours?


We still have to resuce Paul, another 20 minutes of advertising, a few recaps of the recaps of the recaps of Lesnar/Cena.

Have the contract signing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A three hour Raw so they could plug ads? I think so.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

If Lesnar and Bryan had a match the universe might literally implode


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: that done kofi world of good*

The kofi comeback


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Unbelievable. A complete non-smarky crowd, and Daniel Bryan STILL gets the pop of the night. It's now fair to say that the18 second squash completely fucked Sheamus up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

2hrs and 10 minutes for something interesting to happen in the ring

THE FUCK is this


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait, why is this 3 hours?


That's what I've been trying to figure out. There's no gimmick, nothing that makes it special, so wtf?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm gonna buy that doritos taco just because Dolph Ziggler is wrestling the match that it's sponsoring.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

Judging by this, D-Bry will lose on Sunday and he will get way more over.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol I swear 1 hour was for the ads only,fucking cunts.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to get straight back up after Bryan's finishing move Sheamus


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Lawler is so annoying .. get that old fuck out of commentating and bring someone who actually gives a rat's ass


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't stop laughing at the Punk sobriety test segment....that was pretty pointless although I have to admit drunk Punk seems pretty hot


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> 
> Well that was fun!


I thought so too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just be thankful the WWE didn't have the Diva's title match sponsored by a taco..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mid carder shouldn't mean jobbing to midgets. fpalm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh great, Cody buried already and now Zig is next...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheamus is gonna get eaten alive in Chicago.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

As much as I like Ziggler and his matches, I don't want him to compete to this comedy team.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just be thankful the WWE didn't have the Diva's title match sponsored by a taco..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ziggler is pinning hornswaggle relax marks


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Things I realize from this episode so far...

Edge is still amazing

Lord Tensai really really sucks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd like to see Dolph wrestle a taco.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Comerica


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What are your tots Shaemus?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You could tell Sheamus is upset. He's so far gone from the fans and being a credible world champion and he knows it. Only reason he's got that belt is because of his build and size.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh look. Tag team champions. I forgot this tag team division still exists.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those pennies, though.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryder Time!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> I'd like to see Dolph wrestle a taco.


Triple Threat match - Dolph vs Broom vs Taco - BOOK IT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rosa has a face like a ******.

Still would obviously.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag champs get the jobber entrance...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

They still have those titles around? Huh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Those tag belts look like shit and bronze mixed together.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Those shiny belts and Rosa looking good tonight.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder and Santino?!? WTF?!?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I dare someone to say this is a smark crowd! Bryan is the fucking man!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I almost can't believe that Ryder is still over despite how pathetic he's been lately.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ryder is just another guy who got a substantially larger pop than shame-us


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so the US champion means you can challenge for the tag team titles?


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Man i would so impregnate and then abandon Rosa Mendes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tag champs gonna job to da Cobra.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
He's the best.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have this tag match, then the Ziggler/Swagger tag match before the Lesnar/Cena contract signing..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why are they trying to revitalize the tag team division with guys who already have belts?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

didn't Santino lose the title to Swagger overseas last week???


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Rosa Mendes :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ugh another tag team match ? fpalm


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't believe I been watching this for almost 3 hours, fuck you vince for turning me into a WWE zombie.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

seems promising for tag team champs.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I never thought Rosa Mendes was that hot until she started doing that dance to that song and now she causes sexual arousal to an embarrassing degree.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Man for one sec I thought ryder was teaming back with curt hawkin


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

An Italian and an Italian wannabe.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Triple Threat match - Dolph vs Broom vs Taco - BOOK IT


 Add little Jimmy and make it a Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Let's go Ryder!"


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB once again becomes the MVP of the show.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You could tell Sheamus is upset. He's so far gone from the fans and being a credible world champion and he knows it. *Only reason he's got that belt is because of his build and size.*


Actually it's cause he sucks HHH's sledgehammer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tag champs about to job to 2 guys thats just randomly thrown together, very nice wwe...


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Another good tag team. WOO WOO WOO! COBRAAAA!


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I dare someone to say this is a smark crowd! Bryan is the fucking man!


This is a smark crowd :troll


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

right this is not a title match..why put the belts on someone good


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just gonna assume this was SUPPOSED to be the draft but something happened?? 
Wow, Ryder is STILL over! Wow!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I never thought Rosa Mendes was that hot until she started doing that dance to that song and now she causes sexual arousal to an embarrassing degree.


Yes, her hips make think....things.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A wacky comedy tag team is better than having no tag teams at all.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz vs Santino for the belt on the pre-show of Extreme Rulles!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

King is horny tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DZP! DZP!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant believe Ryder is still over. WWE made a stupid decision killing his momentum.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tag Team champs sighting.... Fuck them ******, there's ROSA!!!!!!!!!! :ass


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You could tell Sheamus is upset. He's so far gone from the fans and being a credible world champion and he knows it. Only reason he's got that belt is because of his build and size.


And that's he a great wrestler.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Primo looks like the Hispanic version of the Miz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, those tag titles look like giant pennies.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Panther said:


> An Italian and an Italian wannabe.


I get it now.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone remember Rosa's workout segments backstage? I would so rip that lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Panther said:


> King is horny tonight.


True. First he was thinking about fingering, now he's got a throbber over Rosa.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor Miz. I'm not really a fan of the guy, but to go from beating John Cena in the main event of Wrestlemania to jobbing out to Santino on youtube during a Extreme Rules pre-show has gotta take it's toll on the guy.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

King....shut up.

Yeah, you too Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it Cole tones down his heelish announcing on Raw but on smackdown he's a dick 100% of the time?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So base on tonight the tag team division just got larger with
Show/Khali
Santino/Ryder
Funk/Horny

Yeah WWE is really revitalizing the division.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Lawler is such a creep. Just quit already you horny old man.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That was an awesome Cobra! lol


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The fuck? Miss dropkick, says it hits, get pinned?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Santino is so over its incredible


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Just get rid of the fucking belts already lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao didn't the tag champs just lose clean like a week or two ago?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the greatest finish to a match I have ever seen!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUck you if you hate this tag team


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This post-match celebration makes me want to kick a puppy in the face.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WHERE IS DAVID OTUNGA?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That finish was lulz worthy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG, I totally forgot Santino is US champ.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Promo and Elpico are the greatest tag team champs ever!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont like primo and Epico, but the WWE is doing NOTHING to make them look credible as champions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The US Champion is defending the title on the pre-show on youtube? :lol the laughs continue.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The key to being a successful tag team? Sell merchandise


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is all Evan Bourne's fault.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO at the amount of jobbing done by the tag team champs.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Too many Italians.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Santino no sold a dropkick lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol on a fucking stretcher from being thrown into a curtain.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He was just trying to do his job.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh wait,I think those titles are for the JOBBING champions,now it makes sense why they look so shitty.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RockCold said:


> WHERE IS DAVID OTUNGA?!


Rumor report-His Keurig machine got the red ring of death.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, we saw brooke lesnar take out his agression on Josh Mathews.

I see, that bitch did a number on him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh should have never opened his mouth, especially when he's got his back turned to a fucking animal like Lesnar.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

RockCold said:


> WHERE IS DAVID OTUNGA?!


Fucking up a pin as badly as he did might have something to do with that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

We are getting a tag team division! Just like everyone wanted!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Rumor report-His Keurig machine got the red ring of death.


:lmao
:lmao
well done.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh Matthews is out of commission and not a single fuck was given this day.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Miz will job to Santino on Youtube (aka WWE Network lite)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We want Brock


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously the only good things that happen so far have happened on the top of the hour.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Rumor report-His Keurig machine got the red ring of death.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Rumor report-His Keurig machine got the red ring of death.


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe David Otunga was in Chicago this morning regarding the court case for Jennifer Hudson's family murderers.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Kid Kablam said:


> Fucking up a pin as badly as he did might have something to do with that.


Wrestling ability? He doesn't need it! Just needs a bow tie and some coffee and he's all set to go.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Santino Marella is great at being a comedy character. He is truly funny unlike many past and current comedy characters... like Brodus Clay, people will say that he isn't suppose to be comedic but he sure as hell isn't a mid-carder with main-event potential that I'm suppose to take seriously. Santino actually makes me laugh, especially with stuff he pulls during matches. He isn't really cheesy or corny and doesn't make me cringe while watching him like Hornswoggle and other past talents.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Raw tonight is a perfect example of overkill of bad entertainment. You could watch the opening segment and start watching in 10 minutes from now and not miss virtually anything. They will probably play the Brock Lesnar hurting Josh Matthews segment at least 2 more times before show end too so you will see that too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why was this 3 hours? seriously? the only thing that was sorta special was Edge showing up, but thats it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

DID YOU KNOW I DON'T CARE?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane has a heart?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Awwww poor Paul Bearer.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kane needs to get a new mask. That one looks like beef jerky


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahahaha, what a troll Kane is.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How many times has Paul Bearer "died"?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Kane is the ultimate troll

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dat voice.

No Paul, it's YESSSSS YESSSSS YESSSSSSSS!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I laughed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor Paul.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, this was filmed during the Daniel Bryan match as you can here the chants in the background. 
:lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

uhhhh?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, thats fucked up.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol kane


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the champs arguing, haha....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Let's Go Ryder" chants still going?? :lmao:lmao

I'ma need Kane to man up, that beating was like an hour ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao, Paul Bearer is always getting killed off.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was odd...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

filmed during the ryder match :lmao


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dat AW


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I've come to save you from me.


I'VE COME TO SAVE YOU FROM ME.



I'VE COME TO SAVE YOU FROM ME.


WHAT IS THIS SHIT


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, nvm


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sup Paul?

"nuthing, jus chilling"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane once again proves why he is so awesome. 

Is that Hines Ward talking to Primo andd Epico?


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Am I the only one wondering why there is a meat freezer at a WWE show?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Abraham Washington? Get this dickhole off my TV.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao AW making reference to the jobber entrance


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm marking right now! Abraham Washington!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

woah, WWE actually acknowledging jobber entrances??


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed the Paul Bearer thing, what happened?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just be thankful Kane didn't refer to Paul Bearer as his Pop-sicle..


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tag Division: things about to get real!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

A.W.!!! WWE needs to do something with him NOW! He can bring back the art of the heel manager better than Vicki.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

God those Tag-Team titles look sooooo fucking horrible. I can't start taking the tag-team division (what division?) seriously with those titles being used.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass everywhere.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Piss break.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Taco eating contest wtf


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here comes another squash.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Shouldn't Rosa Mendes be mad that AW is stealing her clients?


----------



## Zexaah (Apr 11, 2012)

i so wanna fuck rosa mendes


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

How many times are they going to kill Paul Bearer?

AW trying to put together the New Avengers.

"The following contest is presented by tacos!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That stupid fucking midget.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so how many times did paul bearer died throughout his career ? 3 ? 4 ?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Commercials in the announcements now? Hope everyone in the crowd got a free taco.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Washington is planning on building a fucking Army to take over the WWE.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just be thankful Kane didn't refer to Paul Bearer as his Pop-sicle..


Stop stealing WWE Creative tweets!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait, why is Cole trying to pass out bullshit facts?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I thought Hornswoggle was off my tv


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I still don't know why Doritos is sponsoring a match on Raw? Is WWE that desperate for money right now?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

did king just say he's horny?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mini baby dino funk!


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

How many God damn fucking crappy pointless tag matches have we had tonight? 3? 4 at most?

Fuck you Raw

Lesnar is the only reason I am watching your average product.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm hoping Brodus gets hungry and eats Hornswoggle. He'd do the IWC a big favor.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck this Clay/Hornswoggle bullshit.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Naomi and Cameron make this whole segment watchable


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ass everywhere.


Is that Bubba in your sig? The fuck's going on with his leg.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ass everywhere.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

that brodis clay looks like like a slob! time to change channel.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

fpalm seriously Ziggler deserves better


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Stop stealing WWE Creative tweets!


..or just writing them on here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two comedy teams back to back. Ummmmm. Yeah. Anyway they really need to break up Ziggler/Swagger. They aren't going anywhere and it's pointless for them to be together.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm Can't someone kill off Hornswoggle already.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So let me get this straight: tag champs get jobber enterance, fatty mcfuck white/samoan/black man gets a proper one?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know why, but I just laughed at that...it's been that crappy of a night.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Taco Bell is fucking disgusting and I wish they would quit with the fucking taco ads. I now hate Justin Roberts.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

yourmumsface17 said:


> How many God damn fucking crappy pointless tag matches have we had tonight? 3? 4 at most?
> 
> Fuck you Raw
> 
> *Lesnar is the only reason I am watching your average product*.


Exactly. If not for Lesnar, I would have turned this shit off already. Tonight's show fucking blows.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Is that Bubba in your sig? The fuck's going on with his leg.


you don't know about the best calves in professional wrestling :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Is that Bubba in your sig? The fuck's going on with his leg.


Yeah. I guess he's showing us real man calves. 


abrown0718 said:


>


:lol I wonder if Snoop tried to get at one of them.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Exactly. If not for Lesnar, I would have turned this shit off already. Tonight's show fucking blows.


Come on man, the divas title just switched hands in an epic match


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

If lesnar segment is shit,I won't come back here for a while lol


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just be thankful Kane didn't refer to Paul Bearer as his Pop-sicle..


:no:

We can read it on Twitter, thank-you.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

bmp487 said:


> Exactly. If not for Lesnar, I would have turned this shit off already. Tonight's show fucking blows.


I can't believe I haven't gone to bed, what was I thinking?

How many adverts aswell? Seems like we have had around 6 an hour, Wouldn't suprise me if we had 2 more before we finally get Lesnar.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Can anyone explain what happened with Paul/Kane?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone Friday Night Lights fans? Pretty sure I saw Tim Riggins and Landry Clark both in that Battlefield trailer.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Vickie..

DEM FUCKING THIGHS


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

THE POOR FUCKING CROWD HAS WATCHED THIS THE ENTIRE COMMERCIAL BREAK?!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So let me get this straight: tag champs get jobber enterance, fatty mcfuck white/samoan/black man gets a proper one?


well unlike the tag champs..fatty mcfuck is over


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

they all better prepare to have the runs after this


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn vicky mmmm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't care Vickie G can get it from me anytime of the day...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

To anyone else watching on Sky Sports - how fucking shit does Sinbad look?!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's Ziggles time!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Did Vickie just say "the two greatest asses in the WWE"?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Th poor audience had to sit through that shit at least we go a commercial. This is garbage.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ass cape


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Dafuq is wrong with swoggles legs? Put some pants on freak.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God must Vicky always come out and announce each of them as if they're some big deal when they're jobbers.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Calling it now, Brock Lesnar comes out and wrecks shit during this match to transition into the contract signing


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hashtag Ass-cape


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You know Raw sucks when I'm more busy looking at some guys sig with the woman with the big tittys that could feed a small village.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> To anyone else watching on Sky Sports - how fucking shit does Sinbad look?!


It looks shocking, I for one won't be watching it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Great, now Taco Bell is gonna be all over my screen.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's cool, is it, Michael? You wanker.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes I think Jack Swagger is trying to look progressively more ridiculous. That hair...that outfit...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm okay with this match if it leads to Ziggler breaking off from Swagger/Vickie. Seems like he's been with her for nearly two years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*PINK ASS CAPE! YES!!!!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. I guess he's showing us real man calves.
> 
> :lol I wonder if Snoop tried to get at one of them.


That's Bubba Ray? :lmao I always thought it was Cena


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"You love Taco Bell!"

Cole, I swear to god, *nobody* loves Taco Bell.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

VICKI'S THIGHS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if you know this but this match it brought to you by Taco Bell...Live Mas


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Kids on this forum think Vickie looks better than those fine ass black chicks lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

What does Ziggler's Pink T-Shirt say?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So little bastard can speak?

I see...

And the crowd loves him... WORST FUCKING SHIT CROWD EVER


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> To anyone else watching on Sky Sports - how fucking shit does Sinbad look?!


yeah fucking awful


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

"Vickie looks great tonight." - Michael Cole.

"What do you got both contacts in the same eye?" - Jerry Lawler.

:lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off Cole you utter cunt, how in any way is that 'cool'? Fucking bellend.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

See Signature. Nuff said.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT DIDNT LOOK FAKE!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ziggler.........oh poor poor Ziggler.....


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

This board will implode if Ziggler takes the pin from swaggles.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

What can we seriously expect from Brock sunday? He hasn't done a match and when he used to he was WAY too violent for real.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dat fuckkn bump by ziggles


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

and you wonder why ratings are in the shitter ? it's the same shit every week .. Ziggler and Swagger vs Clay and some idiot , Vickie introduces the two jobbers who proceed to get squashed by the fat one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Vickie got some legs/ass.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> Kids on this forum think Vickie looks better than those fine ass black chicks lol


Kids are just horny all the time.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ziggler getting his ass kicked by a dwarf. Kay.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That close up of that ass


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Dat ass!!


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Vicki has thighs to match Brodus


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hornswoggle wants a piece of dat ass!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GOT DAMN! DAT NAOMI ASS CLOSE UP!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hornswaggle getting some of dat ass.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lucky leprechaun.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

num num num


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So uh... sexual harrassment = okay but striking a woman is bad?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

FUCK YOU TACO BELL!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hornswaggle with his lips near Vickie's ass is worse than every diva match in the past month combined.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im so jealous.. Damn swogle


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> Kids on this forum think Vickie looks better than those fine ass black chicks lol


cause black girls are ugly.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"I can't believe we sat through that" - Michael Cole :side:


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

*They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

Having Dolph pretty much job to Hornswoggle. Do I need to say more? He's almost a joke characters now. If they aren't going to do anything with him he should go back to FCW. But what they need to do is give him the Mic and have him feud with someone credible like Jericho.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Could we start putting Brodus into some legitimate matches please?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

fpalm at this whole segment


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the fuck is this???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Lucky leprechaun.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Them two would be amazing fuckers


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

wow this was such a retarded waste of time... Taco Bell probably lost sales


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VINCE HAS FUCKING JUNGLE FEVER. I FUCKING LOVE IT. ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

BROCK NEXT


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Detroit for non-selling this segment. No one is going to give a fuck about Brodus in a month.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dem splits


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole: I can't believe we just sat through that.

You and me both brother.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the fuck Lesnar wasn't in the first segment? I had to watch this entire disaster of a show, miserable product.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vicki bringing that thickness :ass


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's criminal how they are using Ziggler.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Another video of Brock Lesnar beating a TNA superstar. LOL.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolkurt


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I am never eating Taco Bell again.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lmfao another tna wrestler,why not show him wrecking cena?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Another TNA Guy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, they only show Lesnar destroying TNA wrestlers.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> GOT DAMN! DAT NAOMI ASS CLOSE UP!


Get back to work Justin. The salad bar isn't going to clean itself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger is literally bring Dolph Ziggler down the shitter. STRAIGHT DOWN TO JOB OUT STATUS. 

Fuck Jack Swagger. Seriously, FUCKING USELESS SHITBAG OF NO TALENT, NO MIC SKILLS, NO FUCKING POINT OF BEING IN WWE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeff, Hogan, and now Angle:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahaha Angle versus Lesnar! What a match!


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Angle will be tweeting about this soon.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Vickie is so damn hot! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol eat shit tna


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL are they cross-promoting TNA or something?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

That ws the low point of this low show. Maybe Lesnar will just challenge an destroy all the horse pias characters next week.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TNA getting fucked all over lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brock#killtna


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Told you, Lesnar is here just to show him attacking TNA guys.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it just me or is it ironic that everyone that they've shown Brock wrestle in these videos is in TNA now?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess that match was worth sitting through, just for all the shots of Naomi's ass it gave us.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH BOY, A CONTRACT SIGNING! I wonder how long before the table gets thrown aside


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy transparency, WWE. :lmao
Yes, TNA does not matter. Of course.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

brock vs tna roster


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Why the fuck Lesnae wasn't in the first segment? I had to watch this entire disaster of a show, miserable product.


You were the one fucking complaining that he was scheduled to be in the first segment. Make up your fucking mind.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a shame what Ziggler has become.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

TNA Roster = Burried by Lesnar


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Running overtime?

Raw has been poor!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FINALLY next and I can close this shit.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> I still don't know why Doritos is sponsoring a match on Raw? Is WWE that desperate for money right now?


Umm WWE used to do this all the time.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Hardy, Hogan and now Angle, TNA must be loving Brock Lesnar


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesnar destroying TNA's current roster.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff, Hogan and Angle haha. Got to love the cheeky digs at TNA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I fucking love that little midget.*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know if it's a coincidence, but it seems everytime they show one of those vids it's Lesnar beating someone who's currently in TNA.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> LOL are they cross-promoting TNA or something?


Why else they let Ric Flair on the HOF thing


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Vince and HHH are lol'ing in the back

They just shitted on TNA in the worst way


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bmp487 said:


> LOL are they cross-promoting TNA or something?


they were in talks during the HOF involving Flair. I wonder....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's ironic that Hornswoggle just bit Vickie's ass because last night I had a dream about biting her ass!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Props forever for Naomi and her on point weave and relaxer.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Here we go final segment........


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol anyone noticed how every superstar they've shown getting beat up by lesnar are TNA stars? Jeff Hardy Hulk Hogan kurt angle xD oops


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You were the one fucking complaining that he was scheduled to be in the first segment. Make up your fucking mind.


True, but I never knew this show is gonna be so bad. Completely unwatchable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

llamadux said:


> cause black girls are ugly.




Anyway, I'm expecting Cena to come out with no smile. And show a backbone for once.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Jeff, Hogan, and now Angle:lmao:lmao:lmao


Dont forget RVD going through the announcer's table lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE should have a ppv called Contract Signing. All championship matches will get signed! 6 tables will be broken!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> I still don't know why Doritos is sponsoring a match on Raw? Is WWE that desperate for money right now?


*You don't have to be desperate for money to take it when it's offered. It's a good business decision. *


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

To be honest Angle is looking good. Took 3 F5s to beat him... unless cena kicks out of three F5s. Lol


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't believe Ziggler has to be involved in this shit. He should be wearing that beautiful IC title around his waist, not jobbing to Hornswoggle. 

This episode is just one huge clusterfuck.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

They are really killing any kind of momentum Ziggler had recently. He should have left Vicki and that piece of shit Swagger months ago, and now the crowd could not give two shits about him. I really don't understand this. If booked right, Ziggler could be a star.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> Is it just me or is it ironic that everyone that they've shown Brock wrestle in these videos is in TNA now?


Which is stupid because it is going to cause people to wonder where Hardy, Hogan and Angle went if they don't already know.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

wtf hasn't american pie reunion hit the movies in the uk yet? I've seen it here like 2 weeks ago (fucking ads)


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm shocked they didn't show Lesnar vs Flair


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> True, but I never knew this show is gonna be so bad. Completely unwatchable.


You could always just not watch the show and then watch it on youtube the following day and just watch the Lesnar parts?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Sign it with blood!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hansn't been all bad, Lesnar, Bearer and edge all on one show, and thats not even mentioning Y2J's amazing jacket.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> FUCK YOU TACO BELL!


U mean Dorito & Taco Bell


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

For a 3-hour show, they seem to have alot of short matches. and alot of tag matches, I'm guess Johnny let Teddy book half of the card tonight.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Anyone Friday Night Lights fans? Pretty sure I saw Tim Riggins and Landry Clark both in that Battlefield trailer.


Yeah....that's them. Between this and "John Carter" Taylor Kitch is carving himself quite the post "FNL" career.

Now if I can just get Zach Gilford my script about a shy drifter who wanders into a small town and uncovers his dark side.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is that a non wood table?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Kids on this forum think Vickie looks better than those fine ass black chicks lol


You mean *adults*. Kids just like what's popular; which is black chicks.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

I thought what happened to Cody was pretty bad, but at least he has direction and is probably beating Big Show on Sunday. They have *KILLED* Ziggler, absolutely killed him dead. All the improvement over the last year has gone down the shitter.

Then again it could be worse, he could be the seemingly allergic to television time former WWE Champion, The Miz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the Contract Signing sponsored by Staples?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> They are really killing any kind of momentum Ziggler had recently. He should have left Vicki and that piece of shit Swagger months ago, and now the crowd could not give two shits about him. I really don't understand this. If booked right, Ziggler could be a star.


Like I said before, WWE new motto is "Fuck the young guys."


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully, this doesn't suck.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

A guy that was having a fight in UFC a few months ago that they announce as a former UFC champion in a video package with all guys from TNA in it. WWE must want to lose even more business and fans.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If i was Mark Henry, I'd be fucking pissed at how the WWE is using me for the sole purpose of furthering title feuds without being involved in either picture.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *You don't have to be desperate for money to take it when it's offered. It's a good business decision. *


So true!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What? This promo again...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

God, this promo again?! Seriously?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

This promo again


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

you show last weeks promo twice this week...come the fuck on


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWE are so proud of that promo.

And they should.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! 2 times in one night after being played all last week??? WOOOOOOOW.....wasting time.....wasting time....


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

not this brock package again


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, its Lesnars first big promo. Lets see if he's a good talker now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

How many times are we gonna have to watch this dumb fucking interview?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dude was huge in college...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is WWE burying current TNA talent right now with Brock destroying them?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay the same promo again! hey why we're at it why not show Lesnar throwing Josh into that curtain of death again, cause i think i forgot since its been 30 minutes since i last saw it.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

How many times have we seen this... Does the E Thunk the fans have zero brain cells.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

Well it's not Dolph's fault he graduated top of his class at the Lex Luger University of how to Choke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how many times have they shown this promo>


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Hopefully, this doesn't suck.


I second this.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I like this promo but come the fuck on already


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Jesus Christ. WWE loves this promo package.,


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You could always just not watch the show and then watch it on youtube the following day and just watch the Lesnar parts?


Believe me I will do it next time, now I'm already here so I can already watch the Lesnar segment. 2 hours is WAY too much for WWE today, let alone 3.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dude why are they wasting time? We just saw this earlier tonight.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Seriously why do I watch this shit  I hate complaining but the show tonight has been poor, WWE are utterly incapable of having a 3 hour show and keep it exciting, whether it was the Rumble (All filler for the rumble) E chamber - all filler for chambers.

Why not just longer matches instead of all this filler BS?

Seriously who books this shit?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ugh i never thought i'd be sick of seeing this promo, guess they playing it for people who didn't bother to see anything except this segment


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alistair Overeem will make a run in at Extreme Rules and take out Lesnar.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

BROC SOLD OUT Sign LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bullcrap


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The WWE just really don't give a shit. At all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least this will be the last time we see this promo. In fact, we MAY see it on Sunday.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Why is WWE burying current TNA talent right now with Brock destroying them?


Vince is a petty asshole who hates the fact that they would rather work for TNA than WWE


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

And lol at Brock beating all TNA wrestlers.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Rock sold that F5 at Summerslam the best I've ever seen.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

EdgeSpear23 said:


> How many times have we seen this... Does the E Thunk the fans have zero brain cells.


Well we probably do,watching this piece of shit for 3 hours.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WWE really wants some fucking ppv buys. This promo was only good the first two times.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow same promo like three times tonight. Awesome :no:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

"We're tired of John Cena's bull crap."


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Legitmize this crap"-Oh Brock.. You left UFC because you're injured.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Holy transparency, WWE. :lmao
> Yes, TNA does not matter. Of course.


They mention TNA wrestlers (the ones that started in WWE) on their website all the time. In complementary articles most of the times too.

They honestly don't care. They probably just selected TNA wrestlers for the Brock videos for a laugh. Wish they showed the video of him breaking Holly's neck too. That was funny.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> WWE are so proud of that promo.
> 
> And they should.


LOL that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, the "piss" line still cracks me up every time.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Raw was ok tonight by the way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Correction: Frickin' bullcrap.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I would've loved to see Cena carrying Brock's bag for the last 8 years.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What if the match at Extreme Rules sucks and Chicago starts mimmicking MSG Wrestlemania 20?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DAT THEME!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Brock Lesnar/Here comes the pain/God built me strong/Forgot to give me brain


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat troll music


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

IM NOT A SUPERSTAR IM AN ASSKICKER IM BROCK LESNAR on repeat all night


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome theme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing they just dropped Triple H trying to fire this guy right? I mean, none of it matters anyway right.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Laurintus's music is awesome :lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny themesong


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Funkman has the best music on the entire roster. No joke


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

In before Cena AA's Lesnar


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Like I said before, WWE new motto is "Fuck the young guys."


It's fucking annoying because you can still use guys like Lesnar and The Rock and push these young guys at the same time. It's not like you have to pick one or the other. They just don't give two shits about anyone that's not in the main event and it's how you run a promotion into the ground.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

Ziggler needs to turn face. Imagine the pops he will get if he dumps Vickie in front of the crowd. Plus there are too many heels that overshadow Dolph right now.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

llamadux said:


> cause black girls are ugly.


:lol You fail son.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

There is no reason for hornswoggle getting in the ring and defeating Ziggler period


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bring the fucking pain already...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the greatest themes to grace Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SP103 said:


> "Legitmize this crap"-Oh Brock.. You left UFC because you're injured.


He didnt have the intestinal fortitude for it anymore.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace Botch Count starts now.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

John Snoringnitis


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LESNAR!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally, after sitting through three hours of bad television, here comes the pain!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

bmp487 said:


> LOL, the "piss" line still cracks me up every time.


The childish grin on his face when he talks about Cena shitting himself is hilarious. Like he's endlessly entertained by the mere thought of it.


Simple pleasures.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Funkman has the best music on the entire roster. No joke


That is sad!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Here Comes The Pain!

I swear, that was the exact same guy that was in the crowd when Lesnar returned. LOL, wtf.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

llamadux said:


> cause black girls are ugly.


Amber B is gonna strangle you with your own intestine. I hope she films it and uploads it on Youtube is my only request.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO, the hyped up guy is back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the hyped up guy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same guy in the grey t-shirt :lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welp. Here comes the pain.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really funny how the WWE title is no longer in the main event and is now in the position the IC TItle once was.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

It's that guy again!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This kid again in the front row


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brock likes the crowd lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at the dude doing the Lesnar jump in the front row. Isn't that the same guy?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Not that fucking douche in the tapout shirt again lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BORK LASER!


----------



## Felya (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at that dude again


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That guy again


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF? Brock should getting a bigger reaction than this.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That dude in the crowd wore that same shirt the 1st night Lesnar came back


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hey theres that fan that went apeshit when Brock came back, wonder if he there every week???


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Hawkins and Reks run-in. I'M CALLING IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, no reaction.

MEGASTAR~


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It's the Lesnar guy again!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The crowd is begging to cheer him, stupid WWE for the Ace BS.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

lightfm said:


> Well we probably do,watching this piece of shit for 3 hours.


Touché on that. My last one was lost at fuckasoreass comin out w a midget whose character should have died 200 episodes ago.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> :lol You fail son.


That was my reaction to you thinking "dem fine ass black chicks" are actually pretty.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL it's that guy again!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally, thank the lord this is finally on.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lesnar has fucking packed on some size since he came back.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me, or did Brock get no reaction at all? Seriously, the crowd seemed dead.

And of course they cheer Cena. Just wait till they get to Chicago this Sunday.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

that bork laser guy!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Ed said:


> Really funny how the WWE title is no longer in the main event and is now in the position the IC TItle once was.


Funny haha or funny, what the fucking hell


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Return of the Doctor?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Boooooo


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Let's get this shit done with.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena scarred.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

I think John Cena is busy saving Paul Bearer.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena gets a reaction no matter what.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Cena IS the table look out


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Cena is a no show...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena is afraid of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JEFF HARDY


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Amber B is gonna strangle you with your own intestine. I hope she films it and uploads it on *YouJizz* is my only request.


Fixed


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Brock looks so weird with that damn hair!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The blue hell is goin on?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena is with Eve


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena needs to be repackaged right here. New music even....


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

If the doctor comes out I'm marking the fuck out


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

3 pages on that Brock Lesnar guy :lmao :lmao

Future HOF that guy!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cena shit his pants. :argh:


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

No Cena. YAY!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WHERE'S CENA'S BIRTHDAY CAKE???


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> How many God damn fucking crappy pointless tag matches have we had tonight? 3? 4 at most?
> 
> Fuck you Raw
> 
> Lesnar is the only reason I am watching your average product.


They have 3 hours to fill up


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena lost his smile =(


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol bork laser made lil chena shit his panties.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Little Johnny is scare of Big Johnny.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Worst. Mic skills. Oh my God.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Sniper rifle shot from the rafters puts Brock down! New direction for the E forever.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Come out Little Johnny!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

John Cena is only shitting his pants to take the piss out of the fact that Brock cant since he had most of his intestines removed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Cena shit his pants. :argh:




Nah, that's Scott Steiner's doing.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously, how much fucking size has Lesnar packed on in 3 weeks?!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock is great on mic!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HAHA They tried bleeping balls, way too fucking late.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

dee-twoit


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uh-oh. Lesnar's gonna kill Johnny Ace.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please beat up Big Johnny Brock. Please.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Since when is balls censored?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Brock buries Johnny


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

What the hell is going on? Is Brock going to touch Ace in his naughty places?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I thought what happened to Cody was pretty bad, but at least he has direction and is probably beating Big Show on Sunday. They have *KILLED* Ziggler, absolutely killed him dead. All the improvement over the last year has gone down the shitter.


Pretty much. When I watching that match I was immediately reminded of how they destroyed the image and credibility of guys like Chavo Guerrero, Jamie Noble and Carlito when they had Hornswoggle own them. 

Ziggler's has been treated like shit for a while now (jobbing to Santino, Brodus multiple times etc) so this is actually (sadly) hardly surprising at this point. So much wasted potential. People who say Ziggler will always have a ''jobber to the stars'' role, well now he's jobbing to the jokes...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MEGASTAR BROCK saving this disaster.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar going for the double cross?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If Lesnar beat down Laurinaitis, I'd lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena's under the table.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This shit....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's Punk's contract negotiation all over again.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

meh, this is like punk asking for stuff last year


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Cena didnt come out due to piss running down his leg


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shaddw said:


> Since when is balls censored?


creative lost thiers. They don't want to be reminded


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

WTF IS GOING ON?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

havent we seen this segment before, only with cm punk?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brock signed a contract with TNA!!!


Raising the bar BROTHA!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk did this better.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Where is this going?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...I have no idea what Lesnar is talking about. Neither does Lesnar.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cena to come out in a Prince Fielder jersey


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

What are the changes he wants already? lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Is this jackass under the table????


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Apparenlty Brock has changes and isn't a farm boy anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk is laughing..


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This promo is awful, Bring back the Rock


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DESPERATELY NEEDS Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so it's clear... he wants changes!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is CM Punk from last summer.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> ...I have no idea what he's talking about. Neither does Lesnar.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FARMBOY


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BORK LASER PLAYS FARMVILLE!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brock is slowly killing us with his mic skills.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol brock


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

GonGetGot said:


> Cena didnt come out due to piss running down his leg


The shit runs down hill...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol only WWE could make a segment with Cena and Brock boring.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Really trying hard to make us hate Lesnar.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Brock Lesnar kind of sounds like the Deputy Droopy the cartoon dog when he's in his "I'm trying to make a point" mood. I'm not saying that's a bad thing or a good thing, it's just an observation.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Brock signed a contract with TNA!!!
> 
> 
> Raising the bar BROTHA!!!


a new invasion!!!!!!


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

I need some changes before sunday so I have some changes I need changed before sunday.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Austin!! Austin!! Austin!! Austin!!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Cena's under the table.


Oh damn right he is!:cool2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This is why Brock needed Paul Heyman.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

macgililesnar attacks


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Cena to pop out from under the table. :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, this is just lazy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is an incredibly horrible version of the Punk-Vince segment. Oh lord this should be funny to watch for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Brock needs to stick with pre-taped promos like that awesome one they did a week or two ago, or Paul Heyman.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock might need a mouth piece for situations like these.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MEGASTAR!!!! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat headroll.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh snap requesting a private jet


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brock with dem mic skills


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brock is doing a good job of getting heat. Clearly a ploy to ONCE AGAIN, force Cena as being over with the fans. Doesn't WWE get it - we don't WANT to like Cena. Stop forcing us to cheer for him by trying to make his heel opponents even more unlikeable.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

What the Brock is going on here?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Your name's not CM Punk, dawg....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Lesnar blows on the Mic.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This show is failing on another level tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

God, Brock needs to work on his promo skills.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Just sign it and then end. That's it. No fighting, nothing. No surprises. Just sign it and end it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol You can tell exactly where Brock's from.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what's with this ADD promo? He's all over the place


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

RockCold said:


> This is why Brock needed Paul Heyman.


Exactly. I'm tired of hearing Foghorn Leghorn already!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He needs a mouth piece fucking asap.
Punk's contract signing never happened.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

STOP THE PAIN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

My god.......this is why you don't give lesnar a fucking microphone


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OH HAIIII


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn that's a nice looking table it be a shame someone goes through it


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Get to the part where he wants under the table hand jobs before each match!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Get this guy a manager, Eve is better on the mic than this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a feeling this is similar to Brock's negotiations with Vince right before he re-signed with the company.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it fair to say that this promo is totally negating the supposed "awesome" promo that Lesnar cut last week?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock with DEM DEMANDS!


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Change your TONE


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

BORK LASER SAYS ANOTHER FING!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Out comes Cena from under the table.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

You pay millions of Dollars for Brock Lesnar and you have him go over contract details?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riveting promo by Lesnar.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

AWFUL


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I think he's doing fine on the mic. He just needs to work on some timing issues. He can get better with some more practice. *


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Look on the bright side: At least they are no "WHAT'S".


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He really has gotten better on the mic... and man has he turned the crowd with this. *stands up and applauds*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the one sure way they had of killing Lesnar's heat. Make him talk at length.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this promo is AWFUL!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok Lesnar that was a good one


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar? WTF here comes the pain RAW lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

another terrible 3-hour raw...


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

was hoping he was gonna say Raw is War


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If he says "another thing" one more time, I swear to Christ....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Just sign it and leave. Please. It'll be so funny.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

His leg is going to fall asleep. There we go, he fixed it. Bring back Nitro!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Monday Night Bork, Staring Lasers!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lesnar trying way too hard here. :lol He's just the worst.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This would've been tons better with Heyman. Love Lesnar, but Heyman is the perfect talker for Lesnar.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That's a damn good chair.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That was good. What's your problem guiz?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

monday night RAW with Brock Lesnar. i like it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree to those terms :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bring back Sable.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Monday Night Bork, Staring Lasers!


:lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this but bring out Cena to save this segment


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I actually want Cena to come out...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jesus, get Brock a fucking mouth piece.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The thing is, I don't think theres a huge difference between Brocks on and off screen character. I dont think he gives a shit that he's godawful on the mic

and at the same time, no one is going to do anything about it because he's a star


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Look on the bright side: At least they are no "WHAT'S".


This


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol crowd chanting for cena,really?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Man I wanted the doctor

edit: the chain is back


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Monday Night Lesnar Starring Brock Lesnar


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's WRONG with this promo you dolts? He's not the Rock? Big deal.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

He's not doing bad but he's talking too much and repeating himself. He's getting great heat.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Chain Gang!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great promo here, give him what he wants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena's back with the word life chain.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Chain spotted!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena with the chain? Uh oh!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets hope we get a new theme tune for MNRSBL!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAO you gotta be kidding me...the chain??? It looks so awkward


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone remind me why everyone thought Brock Lesnar was so great.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh he has shit chain on, he means business.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude repping dat chain gang


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Cenas got his chain... I admit i popped.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Chain? Shit is going down.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Awful; Just awful promo from Lesnar.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

UH OH! HE'S WEARING THE CHAIN AND LOCK! HE'S GONNA GET WILD TONIGHT! LOL JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont think this is what edge was asking for, john...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DAT CHAIN GANG SOLDIER


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

dat chain


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock mic skills have gotton better


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to go watch the Punk-Vince segment again to recuperate from that.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena arrives a bit late. Great promo by Lesnar. Shame he had to do that because he was too over cause Cena is stale and nobody likes him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HES GOT A CHAIN


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn never thought id be glad to see cena :lmao


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

wow 9 years later,cena remembers the chaingang in order to get cheers,fuck you,hypocrite.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Cena rocking a chain whattt


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He was forgetting his lines, hence the repeating of shit to kill time while he tries to remember or reads it off that sheet. This would have been epic with Heyman.


----------



## arthur214 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whaduya mean Heyman denied working with Brock on promos?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE has jumped sharks, jaws and seahorses.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The chain's back.....SERIOUS CENA IS SERIOUS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If WWE were trying to make me cheer for Cena, well done Brock Lesnar is fucking shit. Please fuck off back to UFC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chain


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I can tell this episode's gonna end badly.

The only good thing about tonight was Bryan coming out and being his usual troll self.

Oh look. Cena's wearing that chain lock thingy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

finally, no fucking salute or smile


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT CHAIN.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL fake chain. What does it even means? lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JOHN CENA EQUIPPED CHAIN!
+3 SUPERPOWERS


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

Time for Cena to return the favor.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Great promo here, give him what he wants.


lmafo. I cannot. I am done.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Paul12907 said:


> Monday Night Bork, Staring Lasers!


:lmao You're too much bro.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The doctor back!


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Word life chain sighting


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHY DOES A 3 HOUR RAW NEED TO GO OVER TIME????


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena gonna get his ass kicked again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> If WWE were trying to make me cheer for Cena, well done Brock Lesnar is fucking shit. Please fuck off back to UFC.


:lol 

Gotta love when people get all pissy around here.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Shoulda came out to that thuganomics music.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hood Cena otherwise known as David Silver.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> WWE has jumped sharks, jaws and seahorses.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Would've been much cooler for Cena to have been under the table, dammit.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

He's got da chain! Shit just got REAL yo!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Please bring back 2006 Cena.. at least Chain Gang was cool.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Brock needs a mouth piece, that promo was too long and he was struggling


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena scared


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

pasinpman said:


> Someone remind me why everyone thought Brock Lesnar was so great.


1) go to YouTube.com
2) type "Brock Lesnar"
3) watch in awe


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Would you sign the damn contract already?! My goodness!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn, Cena pussy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cena can't do serious face. He just does derp face.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

sign........the.........contract:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

A vibration?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Never let brock speak on a microphone again......ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Needs more Sable.


----------



## Christian Mark (Sep 26, 2005)

this is taking forever


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"This is real, John."

Brock is so gay for Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

His vibration is that of a dildo.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, what the fuck is gonig on?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a real feeling you are feeling. I can feel it...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"BROCK IS A BITCH." :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what the hell is Brock saying?


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

"I like this vibration I'm getting from you John. Know what I'm feeling? Piss"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar's making me unintentionally laugh. This is funny.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao

Damn Brock come on son


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a real feeling that you're feeling cause I can feel it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a real feeling that you're feeling. Because I can feel it. I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this is so fucking awful. Just awful.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

the word of the day is FEELINGS


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

he repeats words like crazy in the same fuking sentence


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"this is a feeling I'm feeling"

what a wordsmith


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Big bad boogieman Brock Lesnar


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

"This is a real feeling that you're feeling because I can feel it"? WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF?????????????????


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Now I realize why they never had Brock Lesnar do long promo's in his first run....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Hood Cena otherwise known as David Silver.












:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's left handed. Who knew.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Is this a romantic comedy????


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the colorful clothes she wears
And the way the sunlight plays upon her hair 

Brock's picking up good vibrations..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"The Big Bad Boogeyman, Brock Lesnar"

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Super Cena needs a chain? What a long dragging segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the feeling...of...the start....of the genesis....of the beginning....of the feeling...of the start....of the genesis....of Lesnigillicutty.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they had Brock on the mic way too long, didn't come off well


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't get what Cena is doing. It's stupid. Lesnar just carried that entire promo.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

great promo by brock


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder if he can feel it calling in the air tonight?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, absolutely horrible Raw. what the fuck happened for 3 hours.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

What a shit RAW. 3 hours, for no reason at all. I stayed up for this?! When will I learn? Never. See you at Extreme Rules! haha.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. What an anti-climactic ending. Fuck my life.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to abrown0718 again.

Exactly.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Well this went on 15 minutes too long.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena's terrified.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE GENESIS OF BROCK LESNAR!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All this want of the contract sighning just needed this


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So what was the point of the chain :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Coitus interruptus...in other words anticlimactic!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that was anticlimactic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is why Brock needed Paul....:lmao

THIS IS HOW THIS CRAP RAW ENDS?! I'm so tired, I can't even get pissed off. I'm going to bed. That was a waste of my time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That's it?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

How to get extreme: use calm words.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent way to end Raw lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need to see a promo between Michael McGuillicutty, Lesnar and Orton. Pronto.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

what a waste of a 3 hour Raw. holy shit


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol rock/cena ending while anticlimactic was better than this by miles


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... what they say about the IWC is true... there was some great moments on this show. Edge/Cena... awesome. Punk/Jericho... awesome. DB... YES!!

Hell AW and Primo/Epico has some good things to it. Good episode of Raw and built really solidly to the PPV.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Raw is like a slot machine you win some lose many.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Well that, was fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

3 hours of my life that I will never get back.

Thanks Vince.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That's it???? That's...IT???? THAT'S IT?!?!?! **flips chair over** That's what made this show 3 hours?!?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> God, Brock needs to work on his promo skills.


Brock always had bad mic skills. Hence why Paul Heyman was his mouthpiece.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah that was pretty bad. The fact that Cena needed a weapon makes Lesnar appear even more bad ass. Cena's never gone to this type of thing before with a heel.


----------



## dj_tim23 (Jan 30, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> Well this went on *3 hours* too long.


Fixed


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I need to see a promo between Michael McGuillicutty, Lesnar and Orton. Pronto.


YES

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A rubbish raw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So when WWE hires "writers", are they using that term the way the rest of us do?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dark Kent said:


> That's it???? That's...IT???? THAT'S IT?!?!?! **flips chair over** That's what made this show 3 hours?!?!


:lol: this!

I stayed up till 4:15 for them to walk around a table and stare at each other.

Tragic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need to see that promo again. I'm not even being facetious.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Horrible ending to a horribly poor show. I'd say that'd teach me to stay up late, but I never fucking learn.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, Cena's character went from being Superman to a total pussy in a matter of weeks. 

Also, this RAW starts to show evidence of the theory I laid out a week or two ago wherein I stated my belief that Johhny Ace will turn on Brock and align with Cena. All I'm saying is check the posts, I called this before there was any visible tension between Johnny Ace and Lesnar.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Man... what they say about the IWC is true... there was some great moments on this show. Edge/Cena... awesome. Punk/Jericho... awesome. DB... YES!!
> 
> Hell AW and Primo/Epico has some good things to it. Good episode of Raw and built really solidly to the PPV.


Man...what they say about eating so much shit you will eventually enjoy its taste must be true..


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

This show really made me a sad panda


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That didn't convince me to buy the ppv. 

Awful RAW overall.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Chain gang Cena will return Sunday? Chain meaning?...


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

among the dumbest things i have ever seen, what a joke. glad i'm not in the UK and had to stay up until 4am for that crap


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So, what exactly was the point of this show being three hours again?


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Things i learned about Brock Lesnar...he knows a lot about feelings


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*



Nostalgia said:


> Pretty much. When I watching that match I was immediately reminded of how they destroyed the image and credibility of guys like Chavo Guerrero, Jamie Noble and Carlito when they had Hornswoggle own them.
> 
> Ziggler's has been treated like shit for a while now (jobbing to Santino, Brodus multiple times etc) so this is actually (sadly) hardly surprising at this point. So much wasted potential. People who say Ziggler will always have a ''jobber to the stars'' role, well now he's jobbing to the jokes...


I honestly have no idea what he's done wrong but he must have done something. WWE just seem to have a vendetta against young guys, the treatment of Ziggler, The Miz never being on TV, Big Show "embarrassing" (burying) Cody every week, Bryan losing the World Title in 18 seconds yet they are pushing 40 year old Albert. Mind boggling.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What was the point with this Raw being 3 hours tonight???? This whole show was forgettable.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's seriously no point in getting angry at the fuckery of Raw. I will appreciate it and all of its stupidity.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Won't lie, I feel bad for the people who stayed up for this.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the shit was that?

Did Punk give a basket of booze to the writers too?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Terrible RAW, except for DB. Lesnar bombed on the mic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So is that what happens when you lose to the Rock?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Naturaltitman said:


> Things i learned about Brock Lesnar...he knows a lot about feelings


Also his favourite word :lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Whoever let Brock speak for that long should have their asses *FIRED!!!*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great segment, Brock cut a great promo, they didn't touch before the PPV which is good, Cena looked like a bitch next to MEGASTAR BROCK. Can't wait for ER, first time I'm saying it in a long time. Besides the last segment, an absolute disaster of a show.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What the fuck was that? 3 hours from them to plug Doritos, tacos, and fucking Lesnar?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I like Brock, but damn, he made McGillicutty's moment promo look like a Piper promo there.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brock to turn face.
Cena to turn heel and align with Johnny L. 

Cena uses his chain @ Extreme Rules to win?

Wish this would happen :/


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

yourmumsface17 said:


> Also his favourite word :lol


ANOTHER THING!


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

People are being too hard on Lesnar, the guy hasn't cut a promo live in front of an audience for year's, he was obviously going a little off script. He'll get better with time....


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Feel like Vince is giving me a big troll smile right now.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> There's seriously no point in getting angry at the fuckery of Raw. I will appreciate it and all of its stupidity.


That's obviously a healthier attitude, but I find it difficult to copy. Tonight's show didn't make it any easier.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> What the shit was that?
> 
> Did Punk give a basket of booze to the writers too?


Booze alone would not cause this show


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Well fuck it,never staying up till 4 am to watch raw again.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

worst promo ever. wtf.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Stayed up till 4am just for that, so dissapointed!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Great segment, Brock cut a great promo, they didn't touch before the PPV which is good, Cena looked like a bitch next to MEGASTAR BROCK. Can't wait for ER, first time I'm saying it in a long time. Besides the last segment, an absolute disaster of a show.


that was a great promo to you? he said the same word about 32 times in one sentence.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So next week the show will be renamed Monday Night Raw featuring Brock Lesnar? Something tells me Cena was supposed to interrupt before the segment went this far. :lmao


----------



## Bork_Laser (Apr 9, 2012)

*WWE Raw Supershow starring Brock Lesnar!*

Awesome.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm still laughing from that promo, just hilariously bad. That combined with the CM Drunk stuff and the random appearance from Paul Bearer, the wtf divas match makes this one of the most bizarre Raws in a long time


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

There goes your 5 million $ investment.. WWE.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Shaddw said:


> So next week the show will be renamed Monday Night Raw featuring Brock Lesnar? Something tells me Cena was supposed to interrupt before the segment went this far. :lmao


:lol I forgot this! I hope it says that on the sky planner :lol

It has a ring to it
*
Monday Night Raw: Featuring Brock Lesnar*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> *Great segment, Brock cut a great promo,*[/B] they didn't touch before the PPV which is good, Cena looked like a bitch next to MEGASTAR BROCK. Can't wait for ER, first time I'm saying it in a long time. Besides the last segment, an absolute disaster of a show.


:lmao


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Jimmy's sandwiches got their money's worth


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I liked the ending, and the "feeling" part was funny.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't come to watch Brock talk he was great at it to begin with but I wish on Sunday that he hasn't lost a step in his in ring skills or else his return is a failure.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

RustyPro said:


> that was a great promo to you? he said the same word about 32 times in one sentence.




And another thing...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Booze alone would not cause this show


Ain't doing much to heal the mindfuckery either.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one can convince me that Russo is _not_ a ghost writer for that company.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I guest we know where the money from Mania is going: covering the loses from the next PPVs


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Lord Tensai looks too much like A train...they need to fix that fast


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, they need to fucking stop Lesnar from cutting promos. 15 minutes of that shit hurts my brain! o___o


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, yeah... Kofi/Punk was pretty good and Bryan as guest ref was awesome, proving that he is really over, but besidse that, not much was that good came out of this raw. There was no rhyme or reason as to why this was 3 hours.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Naturaltitman said:


> Lord Tensai looks too much like A train...they need to fix that fast


More magic marker in the face should do the trick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seRD6rr-CxE 

Thank God for Youtube. Had to watch that after that piece of shit segment. Other than the end, I enjoyed the show. Great opening segment and very fun Jericho/Punk segment. Good Jericho/Kingston match and a few more enjoyable parts of the show. Was not all bad.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena came off as a major p***y than ever before that I can remember from the top of my head,He was quiet the whole time/nervous/hesitant/having a face of fear and even had a chain around a hand in case Brock tried anything,Brock was calm/cocky/ready to destroy IF he needed to as came off as a true ruthless beat/animal and a force!!!

I love how Brock came off and I haven't liked Cena much since'06 But damn that was a new HUGE low for Cena,He's a face But this guy should be the face of the company?(Kfabe wise)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I stayed up for this shit? Omg I need a fucking drink after watching this pile of shit. Other then Edge's promo, CM Punk and Jericho making the best of one of the stupidest things I have seen on Raw and Daniel Bryan that Raw was bad. What was the point of that whole show?

And seriously Brock Lesnar just cut the worst promo I have ever seen! Seriously I don't get the hype with this guy. I hope he stays the fuck away from Punk and the WWE title.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> Ain't doing much to heal the mindfuckery either.


There is booze that might work. problem is it isn't legal in this country


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

The last few weeks have been bizarre. Hunico, Ziggler and Swagger being bitched out by Hornswoggle, Miz not making it onto TV last week and this week working Superstars with Alex Riley, Daniel Bryan becoming one of the most over guys in all of WWE, Sheamus's babyface push suffering as a result of the latter event, a hundred and thirty-eight guys debuting, a Chris Jericho/CM Punk feud being perceived as a letdown by many online fans...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

lightfm said:


> Man...what they say about eating so much shit you will eventually enjoy its taste must be true..


Too bad I am normally one of the more critical members here... I just recognise that the WWE actually did some good tonight. And I am beginning to agree that the IWC just needs to be generally ignore... for every Punk/Bryan they love they hate so much more. There is no pleasing you guys. I'll more than admit that some shit is just stupid, but tonight actually BUILT STORYLINES for a PPV. For fuck's sake.. just say you want Austin/Rock/McMahon 43 and stop acting like you are smarter than everyone else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Great segment, Brock cut a great promo, they didn't touch before the PPV which is good, Cena looked like a bitch next to MEGASTAR BROCK. Can't wait for ER, first time I'm saying it in a long time. Besides the last segment, an absolute disaster of a show.


You're an idiot.

I better not get banned for stating a fact.



blarg_ said:


> There goes your 5 million $ investment.. WWE.


He can't talk, but he still brings a more legit (dare I say) feeling than anything they have right now.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Nah,steiner is the so bad it's hilariously good type


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> So, what exactly was the point of this show being three hours again?


please buy next ppv. thats all


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

The problem with Lesnar is he doesn't do well with scripted shit, if they let him go off the cuff, he would do a lot better, he sounded like he forgot his lines and was buying time by repeating words....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Nope , I could understand lesnar.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Did #SaveReksandHawkins trend or not?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*So it was 3 hours because?*

Usually when Raw is 3 hours it means they're doing something special, but tonight it jsut felt like the same old shit but shittier. Was they're supposed to be a draft but it was changed at the last minute? because i'm literally at a loss for words right now as to how shitty this show was. You can't tell me it was 3 hours just for the Cena/Brock contract signing, because that was terrible too. The only thing that was slightly special about tonight was Edge showing up, thats it. Its like they just made it 3 hours for the hell of it, and just put together random crappy tag matches the whole night.


----------



## Xanthos (Jan 28, 2008)

Edge had the best promo tonight. They should've brought him out later…


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want a full hour of the next 3 hour Raw to just be Mark Henry shouting at the creative team backstage.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Steiner's promos are a thing of legend. Lesnar can't touch him- yet.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

They need to rehire Steiner and have him recite shakespeare or something for an hour, would be even better than William shatner from a few years ago


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I want a full hour of the next 3 hour Raw to just be Mark Henry shouting at the creative team backstage.


Just the thought of that makes me happy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I want a full hour of the next 3 hour Raw to just be Mark Henry shouting at the creative team backstage.


"BOY SIT DOWN. I DIDN'T TELL YOU TO ERASE DAT!"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Brock to turn face.
> Cena to turn heel and align with Johnny L.
> 
> Cena uses his chain @ Extreme Rules to win?
> ...


...it's an extreme rules match... lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I missed most of raw and only caught the brock promo. I assume i should delete my recording?


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

Ziggler was never credible in the first place. He's always been a Sideshow Bob.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: So it was 3 hours because?*

Cenas birthday? Thats the only occasion i can think of but yeah i was wondering that throughout as well. There wasnt any theme to it or anything.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Steiner's promos don't go on for 30 fucking minutes, they're relatively short.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Too bad I am normally one of the more critical members here... I just recognise that the WWE actually did some good tonight. And I am beginning to agree that the IWC just needs to be generally ignore... for every Punk/Bryan they love they hate so much more. There is no pleasing you guys. I'll more than admit that some shit is just stupid, but tonight actually BUILT STORYLINES for a PPV. For fuck's sake.. just say you want Austin/Rock/McMahon 43 and stop acting like you are smarter than everyone else.


Lmfao, I didn't even watch back in the AE,I'm not going to argue with you,I obviously can't change your opinion and I'm too tired for this shit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I stayed up for this shit? Omg I need a fucking drink after watching this pile of shit. Other then Edge's promo, CM Punk and Jericho making the best of one of the stupidest things I have seen on Raw and Daniel Bryan that Raw was bad. What was the point of that whole show?
> 
> And seriously Brock Lesnar just cut the worst promo I have ever seen! Seriously I don't get the hype with this guy. I hope he stays the fuck away from Punk and the WWE title.


He as a wrestler was great he was one of the reasons Smackdown kicked so much ass in 2002-2003 along with Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Edge, Rey Mysterio Eddie Guerrero and Undertaker.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Night guys (Wish I said that at 1am)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> I missed most of raw and only caught the brock promo. I assume i should delete my recording?


Meh some good bits. Edge's promo, Jericho vs Kofi was good, DB was great as a ref and Santino + Ryder teaming us was OK.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: They ruined Ziggler and Swagger tonight*

Hahahaha I love it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Don't compare the intellectual promo genius of Steiner to Lesnar! He wasn't even funny!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

virus21 said:


> There is booze that might work. problem is it isn't legal in this country


Absinthe, Everclear? They're illegal there, right?

I don't think 'shine or poitín would do the job after that.


Edge was good, then the quality skydived off Everest...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He can't do long promos by himself. WWE your supposed to protect his weakness and showcase his strengths. Idiots.

You could see he ran outta stuff to say and was just rambling on. Fucking joke.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The best segment was Lesnar's assault of Josh Matthews. Second place goes to Henry's win over Sheamus via D.Bryan's fast count.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw Supershow starring Brock Lesnar!*



Bork_Laser said:


> Awesome.


I love that picture, Rogan looks horny while looking at Lesnar. :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

If Bork is really getting funny feelings and feeling vibrations, Bork should go to a doctor, diverticulitis can always come back. Kinda rich for a man with no intestines to mock someone else for shitting themself.....

ANOTHER THING!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

cena was supposed to come out earlier, right? damn, brock struggled to find anything to say there at the end. i really couldn't hold back my laughter. do you guys share the same feeling that i'm feeling? my feeling is probably real because i'm feeling it right now, feel me? 

cena was scared though and i think that adds an element of mystery and intrigue to the match. but dear god wwe, lesnar should never talk for more than a few minutes at most. that is not how you sell PPV's..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Great segment, Brock cut a great promo, they didn't touch before the PPV which is good, Cena looked like a bitch next to MEGASTAR BROCK. Can't wait for ER, first time I'm saying it in a long time. Besides the last segment, an absolute disaster of a show.


:cena Are you fucking serious bro?


----------



## GuyverIV87 (Apr 10, 2012)

How do you manage to repeat the same things over a dozen times in one sentence?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This just in, I have footage of the creative team making this episode

















I don't know if its funny or said that Ive gotten so much use from this clip


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

RAW's like that make me wonder where WWE will be in 10 years.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The only bad thing is it was too long.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That entire main event segment was boring as hell.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

GuyverIV87 said:


> How do you manage to repeat the same things over a dozen times in one sentence?


Simples, he only knows 35 words, he was bound to run out quickly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Venomous said:


> RAW's like that make me wonder where WWE will be in 10 years.


Dana White Presents WWE Raw?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Edge's promo, the Punk segment, and Daniel Bryan as the special referee were the only things worth watching tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was horrible
Sigh
LOLRock316ae is out of his mind with this hate anything pre 2004 stuff


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Good things about tonight's episde....*

Kofi/Jericho was a pretty good match. I also liked Daniel Bryan's involvement with Henry/Sheamus. That segment really got the crowd involved too.

Anybody notice anything else good about tonight?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Dark Storm said:


> Simples, he only knows 35 words, he was bound to run out quickly.


Big Bork Laser
Here comes the Pain
God Build Him Strong
Forgot to give him brain.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone who found that promo good has to be trolling. Though seems like some people on this thread spend too much time trolling instead of doing their job.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Punk sobriety test was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Anyone who found that promo good has to be trolling. Though seems like some people on this thread spend too much time trolling instead of doing their job.


Sorry bro will stick to the contract and do my job next time.

However I have some demands that must be met first...........


ANOTHER THING!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Good things about tonight's episde....*

Opening segment with Edge's promo, Kofi/Jericho, Punk/Jericho segment, Henry/Sheamus segment all good.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Edge shoulda been featured in the contact signing at the end*

I feel that Edge woulda been better served if he had came out durring the actual contract signing and gave the same speech to Cena while Lesner was in the ring. Either way Edge delivered one of the best promos of the yr....I just think it shoulda been as mentioned above. On the flip side I wouldnt mind seeing some sort of Cena/ Edge alliance of sorts (yes I know Edge cant wrestle) at some point in time.....like Edge helping Cena find his intensity...lol IDK...I just think they would be awesome....RATED-FRUITY PEBBLE


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The whole bit of coming out making ridiculous demands like getting Vince's jet or changing the show To Raw featuring Lesnar does nothing for me.

Not blaming Brock because that's the material they gave him, but there's gotta to be a better way of showing that Brock is better than the industry without being dumb about it.

Daniel Bryan as ref was really the only enjoyable segment of that Raw.

Punk, and Lesnar was passable but nothing special.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Edge shoulda been featured in the contact signing at the end*

Pretty much. This was pretty much a "let's have a three hour Raw to make people tune in and plug the fuck outta Lesnar we get as much ppv buys as possible" Raw. All the contract signing did was show us how bad of a talker Brock is.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*HOLY CRAP!*

Sheamus LOST a match!!! Can you believe it? I sure as hell can't.It was a dirty victory but still HE LOST! This is unheard of.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

If Cena can get bailed out with the "thats just the material he was given" excuse, then so can Brock for that segment. I actually found the beginning of it pretty amusing but it just went on too long and they waited stupidly long for Cena to come out.

That was just a fail by the creative team right there, not the talent.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I want a full hour of the next 3 hour Raw to just be Mark Henry shouting at the creative team backstage.


DID I TELL YA TA WRITE BOY? YO PEN MOVES WHEN I TELL YA TA MOVE IT.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

Things that Brock shoulda demanded that would had made the contract better:

A match vs the rock at the main event at mania


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"This is a real feeling that you're feeling because I can feel it"

LOL


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is really the only wrestler who should be able to get away with poor mic skills.

Get over it. He accurately portrays the ultimate *** kicker better than anyone in WWE history. 

Could care less if his promos aren't the best in the world.

This one really wasn't his fault either. The material they gave him sucked. Nobody wants to see him and Lauranitis interact and talk about his contract.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Good things about tonight's episde....*

unexpected return of edge,cm punk segment,crowd chanting lets go cena/cena sucks not bothered about lesnar standing in the ring


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

radiatedrich said:


> Am I the only one who thought Lesnar tonight was highly reminiscent of Steiner?


Lesnar is not capable of greatness such as this.






He's more of a Michael McGillicutty type.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Brock Lesnar is really the only wrestler who should be able to get away with poor mic skills.
> 
> Get over it. *He accurately portrays the ultimate *** kicker better than anyone in WWE history. *
> 
> ...












Says, hi.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GillbergReturns said:


> Brock Lesnar is really the only wrestler who should be able to get away with poor mic skills.
> 
> Get over it. He accurately portrays the ultimate *** kicker better than anyone in WWE history.
> 
> ...


That was most likely a set-up for a match with Triple H at Summerslam. Brock goes on & on about how WWE means nothing to him & Mr.COO returns to defend the company pretty much.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> "We're tired of John Cena's bull crap."


:lmao Wow!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Brock Lesnar is really the only wrestler who should be able to get away with poor mic skills.
> 
> Get over it. He accurately portrays the ultimate *** kicker better than anyone in WWE history.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Trying to label Brock as a prima donna just doesn't work. He needs to be a mercenary that just enjoys hurting people. That is on the creative team and not Lesnar himself. Dude just wants money and to sell Jimmy Johns.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said on Brock Lesnar thread, the promo served it's purpose but fucking hell, Lesnar isn't THE BIG NAME that the WWE think he is. The way they've build him and potrayed him in this feud... you think he was/is the greatest WWE Supertar of all time in and out of the ring. The whole demands shit was pointless.. I mean seriously... WTF?!?! he aint the fucking Rock.. he is not bigger than the WWE anymore. All that accomplished was Brock being the MEGA HEEL and Cena getting his cheers. I like Brock but this shit is just perthetic.

Raw 2/10. Really.. Really.. bad.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know why Beth Phoenix lost her title? Is she injured or something?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Good-Miss hearing " you think you know me" to start RAW so Loved having Edge there. Wasn't happy with his direction of the promo but delivered it intensely and made this fued (Lesnar/Cena) feel even more real. Daniel Bryan getting Yes chants from the casuals. Solid Kofi/Jericho Match.

Crap-Paul Bearer being locked in a freezer just dumb. Contract signing and no one goes through a table. Jeezuzzzs crap booking there. Oh yea Hornswoggle and Brodus.:no:


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Great Raw, really enjoyed it. I haven't even read through this thread to see all the pissing and moaning, and I'm not going to because I'll probably just want to hang myself.

Anyway good show, can't wait for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RAW was AWFUL.. TNA awful at that.. Piped in chants, unexplainably bad promos and angles, name dropping, bringing back old stars for cheap pops.. Terrible.. With WWE's stock crashing, their awful movies, their awful network (that will never air), failed WM buy rates they are bleeding cash like mad. 

Keep bringing back old stars from "the good old days" and bury the young talent that would kick a puppy for main event status.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have yet to watch Raw, but reading the results, I was a bit annoyed... As much as I love Edge, reading that he used the "he's been gone for 8 years" thing really bugs me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> Does anyone know why Beth Phoenix lost her title? Is she injured or something?


Hurt ankle


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I have yet to watch Raw, but reading the results, I was a bit annoyed... As much as I love Edge, reading that he used the "he's been gone for 8 years" thing really bugs me.


In made sense in the context of the promo as Edge was trying to get over that Brock Lesnar does not care about the WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> In made sense in the context of the promo as Edge was trying to get over that Brock Lesnar does not care about the WWE.


Yeah but it's the same song and dance we just got over with Cena / Rock.. Which they forced fed us non-stop over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.

Vince has lost his magic.. I mean.... Christ they made Brock Lesnar cut a god damn 20 minute promo.. WTF were they thinking..


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Therapy said:


> RAW was AWFUL.. TNA awful at that.. Piped in chants, unexplainably bad promos and angles, name dropping, bringing back old stars for cheap pops.. Terrible.. *With WWE's stock crashing, their awful movies, their awful network (that will never air), failed WM buy rates they are bleeding cash like mad. *
> 
> Keep bringing back old stars from "the good old days" and bury the young talent that would kick a puppy for main event status.


How the fuck can utter shit like this be the first thing that pops in someone's head after watching a TV show? It really baffles me.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Therapy said:


> Yeah but it's the same song and dance we just got over with Cena / Rock.. Which they forced fed us non-stop over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Vince has lost his magic.. I mean.... Christ they made Brock Lesnar cut a god damn 20 minute promo.. WTF were they thinking..


They don't give a fuck and they don't have one person in the whole company in 2012 that can write a wrestling show and that includes Vince & Stephanie. NO ONE can in the whole company can write a string of good shows anymore.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> How the fuck can utter shit like this be the first thing that pops in someone's head after watching a TV show? It really baffles me.


Because the WWE "empire" really isn't an empire and they put on shit TV like tonight and wonder why nothing they do ever does well anymore? I was supposed to run to my cable provider and order "Extreme Rules" after tonights show.. It was written to sell PPVs and look at the shit they wasted 3hrs on.. No ones buying this PPV after this RAW. I'm predicting Over The Limit 2010 clusterfuckness.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> They don't give a fuck and they don't have one person in the whole company in 2012 that can write a wrestling show and that includes Vince & Stephanie. NO ONE can in the whole company can write a string of good shows anymore.


I'm assuming from this post that you've been to Stamford, CT and met and interviewed every employee of WWE Inc. so who in your humble opinion would be a suitable replacement for the entire creative team? And no, you can't nominate yourself.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Because the WWE "empire" really isn't an empire and they put on shit TV like tonight and wonder why nothing they do ever does well anymore? I was supposed to run to my cable provider and order "Extreme Rules" after tonights show.. It was written to sell PPVs and look at the shit they wasted 3hrs on.. No ones buying this PPV after this RAW. I'm predicting Over The Limit 2010 clusterfuckness.


You're right, nobody watched Wrestlemania, nobody watches Raw, and everyone shares your exact opinion and Extreme Rules will do a buyrate of approximately 0. I apologise for my inferior psychic abilities and business sense.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They had a match sponsored by a god damn taco..


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Therapy said:


> They had a match sponsored by a god damn taco..


Man who the fuck cares? Do you watch television for the advertising? How is that in any way relevant to anything? Jeeeesus...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> I'm assuming from this post that you've been to Stamford, CT and met and interviewed every employee of WWE Inc. so who in your humble opinion would be a suitable replacement for the entire creative team? And no, you can't nominate yourself.


Is he lying though? Was the go home show and a freaking three hour Raw all that good outside of a few segements(really just CM Punk segment, Edge promo, and DB as SR). I mean when they play the same freaking promo at least 5 times because they can't even think of anything to else to air, something is wrong. One decent match during a three hour show is pathetic. It's great to be optimistic, but you have to admit that the WWE gave us a crappy show.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> Is he lying though? Was the go home show and a freaking three hour Raw all that good outside of a few segements(really just CM Punk segment, Edge promo, and DB as SR). I mean when they play the same freaking promo at least 5 times because they can't even think of anything to else to air, something is wrong. One decent match during a three hour show is pathetic. It's great to be optimistic, but you have to admit that the WWE gave us a crappy show.


I personally enjoyed most of the show, the only things I disliked were Hornswoggle and Tensai, because they're both shit whatever they do. But that's what, 10 minutes out of 3 hours? Not bad.

And I was really just being a smart arse because of the way he worded his post. Over-reactions annoy me.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Pope67 said:


> I'm assuming from this post that you've been to Stamford, CT and met and interviewed every employee of WWE Inc. so who in your humble opinion would be a suitable replacement for the entire creative team? And no, you can't nominate yourself.


No one because WWE does not even make it a requirement to have knowledge of their own product if you want to apply as a writer. 

Look at the shows every week does it look like WWE tries to put on the best shows they can every week?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Yeah but it's the same song and dance we just got over with Cena / Rock.. Which they forced fed us non-stop over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Vince has lost his magic.. I mean.... Christ they made Brock Lesnar cut a god damn 20 minute promo.. WTF were they thinking..


your partially right but the rock/cena feud was mostly about about rock saying cena isnt entertaining with cena replying about rock leaving so he really doesnt care about the wwe . 

the cena/lesnar feud isnt about that at all. its about "being the face of the wwe". edge was making a point that lesnar cant win because then lesnar will become the face of the wwe and he doesnt give a crap about it since he left it for 8 years . 

it touches on the same point of both rock/lesnar leaving but for different reasons . for the rock/cena feud it was about rock saying he loves wwe and wants it to be entertaining, with cena rebuttal of him leaving for 8 years so hes hypocritical in saying he loves wwe 

with rock/lesnar edge made it very clear in his promo that all lesnar carea about is money and cena has to save wwe from lesnar ...

wtvr i hope its clear what im saying . although both feuds touch on one of the wrestlers leaving its still 2 different types of feuds and i actually think the cena/lesnar feud is off to a better start then rock/cena


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> I personally enjoyed most of the show, the only things I disliked were Hornswoggle and Tensai, because they're both shit whatever they do. But that's what, 10 minutes out of 3 hours? Not bad.
> 
> And I was really just being a smart arse because of the way he worded his post. Over-reactions annoy me.


I wouldn't really call it an overreaction, just a frustrated fan. If you enjoyed the show, good for you. At least someone did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really enjoyed watching that episode. Cm punk being drunk was a fucking classic, had me laughing the entire time from the moment he pretended back stage. "the entire WWF universe" was absolutely hilarious, was in friggin tears. Kudos to Punk, highlight of the night. (Y)


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Raw was below average IMO, I've seen worse but it was still pretty bad.

Liked Punk but that was it.

Seriously, how much more of a bitch can WWE possibly make Cena look like...he stands there scared shitless holding a weapon while Brock laughs at him...really?

Cena's a joke.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> I wouldn't really call it an overreaction, just a frustrated fan. If you enjoyed the show, good for you. At least someone did.


And don't get me started about Vince and his piped in crowd noise for TV.. The fake boos when Brian rolled off Sheamus was ridiculous. They were just chanting YES the entire match and magically boo him for no reason even though they were chanting YES his entire exit from the ring. *shakes head* Then they started piping in more non-sense at the end when the crowd was doing the "Let's Go Cena / Cena Sucks" chant. The first chant wasn't messed with, then the second one has the "Cena Sucks" parted glossed over with noise so you couldn't hear it. 

Vince is awful.. Listen to RAW with good headphones and it's gross how much they fuck with the audio.


----------



## sports_nut (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread (or even most of it), but wanted to give my take on it since I was there. 

- The "Yes" chants were even going on during the Superstars matches. It was strange, yet really impressive. 

- Edge got a massive ovation when he came out. Probably the biggest one of the night. 

- There are a LOT of commercials. I think they showed the Lesnar/Cena promotion about 15 times...maybe more. A lot of the "commercials" were also dead moments...nothing going on anywhere. 

- I was surprised with how little reaction the Miz/A-Ry match got. Even if it was on Superstars, the crowd didn't seem to care at all. 

- Michael Cole's entrance is a beaut! He didn't get as much heat as I thought, but he played up what was there. 

- Punk using a "WWF" reference = (Y)

- Lesnar...great wrestler, boring on the mic. I was alllllmost expecting Laurenitis to turn face by getting in Lesnar's face, but he backed down. That's life. Will be curious to see if they actually call RAW next week "WWE Monday Night Raw f. Brock Lesnar." 

- Near the end of the contract signing, the timekeeper ran over to Laurenitis and told him to wrap it up. Couldn't have been more than a second or two after that when Cena signed. 

- If they wanted to make the Punk/drinking thing believable, at least have him pouring the bottle contents into the glass before drinking. It could be Coke, Pepsi, or whatever, but having him drink from a glass next to the bottle...nope, sorry. 

- "Z, Y, X...there's a V in there, somewhere" LOL

- The crowd seemed alright, but not as loud as I was hoping for. Lots of the usual Cena and "YES" chants. I heard a few "Albert!!" in there, plus others I'm forgetting. Tough to say how great they were, though, given it's my first event and I have nothing to compare it to. 

- After the show went off the air, Cena and Punk battled Jericho and Kane. It wasn't an overly long match, but Cena and Punk took it (F-U and GTS applied). After the match, Vince shows up!! He had almost as big a pop as Edge did! Crowd went nuts. He comes out and talks about how he couldn't let the people leave without something happening to Cena for his b-day. Punk is still in the ring with Cena and they're running with it. Difficult to tell how "in character" versus "Brooks and Cena" they were, but still really amusing. Vince then brought out the entire (or at least 3/4...we were a couple hundred feet away) roster to sing. Just before they started...HHH comes out. He insisted on being a part of it. Everyone sang then HHH goes "Khali apparently didn't get the memo to start. He feels bad. He wants to sing on his own." Khali starts singing, haha. 

Cena thanks the crowd as the divas run up on stage and pile on him. Hornswoggle runs down by himself, jumps on Cena, and that's the end. Cena thanks the crowd, as does Punk, and everyone heads off. 

Great show...well worth the 50 paid. Had hoped to see Cena/Lesnar do something, Punk involved with something, Santino/Funk, and maybe a surprise or two. Getting Edge, McMahon, HHH, and the ending off-air was just a great bonus. 

My camera broke (pretty ugly, too) at the start, but after praying and jamming the lens as hard as I could, it worked fine all night. I'll see if I can get some pics posted, maybe video too, if you guys like. I'm not a regular around here by any means (read a lot, rarely post), so if pics/videos aren't wanted, that's cool too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Therapy said:


> And don't get me started about Vince and his piped in crowd noise for TV.. The fake boos when Brian rolled off Sheamus was ridiculous. They were just chanting YES the entire match and magically boo him for no reason even though they were chanting YES his entire exit from the ring. *shakes head* Then they started piping in more non-sense at the end when the crowd was doing the "Let's Go Cena / Cena Sucks" chant. The first chant wasn't messed with, then the second one has the "Cena Sucks" parted glossed over with noise so you couldn't hear it.
> 
> Vince is awful.. Listen to RAW with good headphones and it's gross how much they fuck with the audio.


Wait, I honestly can't tell because my TV is not on full blast while watching, but wasn't DB actually getting heat once he ran out? He was getting cheered when he had the yes lock, but I could have sworn he was actually getting SOME boos when he dashed out.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, I'm really confused and irritated-why did Edge, one of Cena's chief rivals before he retired, come out and tell give Cena a pep talk? This is right up there with Kane being concerned that Cena needed to embrace the hate, it makes no sense. And I'm getting tired of Cena's fan interaction being the focal point of each show. But at least the Fed got what they wanted-the crowd was chanting for Cena.

The Punk segment was pretty damn cheesy, I thought, but I love Punk, so it didn't bother me. 

Brock's promo didn't bug me much either. It was very repetitive and boring, but I think what the Fed is trying to get across is that Brock's character is letting the Fed know that they need him, he doesn't need them, and by acting like a giant douche (which for Brock isn't really acting), he'll get over as a heel. They really seem to be hammering home that Brock is this UFC invader, playing off of the UFC/WWE rivalry. However, Brock's UFC style promo from a few weeks back was much more effective because it seemed real. Brock here came across as more of a prima donna than anything. He really needs to decimate Cena at Extreme Rules-I mean like, 2 minute knock out, and they need to announce it as a knock out at 2 minutes. Then get Cena to take some time off. I mean, Brock is clearly going over Sunday-they made Cena look like a total sissy tonight.

I have no clue why the show was 3 hours, either. The majority of it was taken up with highlights of Brock's career (I'm surprised they showed clips featuring Jeff Hardy, Angle and Hogan, who are all in TNA right now) and replaying that UFC style interview like 3-4 times. It went from hammering the point home to full blown overexposing it so that it became irritating.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got back from RAW. How did the crowd sound on TV?

Pretty mediocre show overall, which I expected after the terrible RAW last week. :\


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought the show was mediocre as well. Considering we are headed into Extreme Rules I was really expecting something big and intense. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Hurt ankle


Just realized that these two words would have made a badass Kurt Angle shirt.

Maybe something like Kurt Angle=Hurt Ankle.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

all i took out of this show is that punk/jericho is by far the worst thing punk's been involved since he's been in the company and needs to end ASAP, and brock lesnar owns.


----------



## Iron Sheik Humbles (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got back from show. It was great seeing Lesnar not so much John Cena though. Crowd was to full with Cena fans. I'm amazed how many grown men I seen wearing Cena Rise Above Hate shirts. Such a joke. But overall I enjoyed the show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Loved all the Cena/Lesnar stuff.....The Punk/Jericho segments were pretty good too....Everything else was either crap or stuff I didn't pay attention to. 

I am PUMPED for Lesnar/Cena on Sunday though!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohh boy.. Lesnar should stick to stricly wrestling. Who's idea was it to give him a mic for longer than 30 seconds?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It really felt like they were stretching for time for most of the show. The CM Punk Sobriety Test and the Final Segment went insanely long, and so many of the matches themselves felt like unnecessary filler. 

I will say though that I am digging how they are presenting Lesnar's character.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

I enjoyed it.

Lesnar built as a big heel. John Cena no longer looking like Superman (which is what we all wanted).

A special appearance from Edge... I don't think there was anyone that relevant who could do it so having Edge made a nice change.

I wa hoping when Kane left Paul Bearer that maybe Taker would come out and save him. We can all dream though.

Punk Jericho is bubbling along very nicely now.

Only annoyance was all the repeats of the Lesnar promo and maybe a few minutes long st the end.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely no point in this being a 3 hour raw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice opening promo work by Edge. Still weird seeing him with short hair but I liked what he said to Cena in that Cena has to win this match against Lesnar. Can't let a guy returning to the company after 8 years to be the top dog.

-Chris Jericho finally has another match on live TV and this time, had a good match against Kofi Kingston. I liked the way how it finished.

-Kane's promo was pretty much the same stuff that he usually says. At least Randy Orton can embrace the hate and what the hell? Paul Bearer makes a cameo appearance! I thought he was dead when Kane accidentally threw him off a staircase onto the floor a few years ago!!! Anyways, this feud just got personal.

-Big Show and Great Khali defeat Del Rio and Cody Rhodes. What do the slow giants gain from winning anyways? Seriously...

-Nikki Bella defeats Beth Phoenix to become new Divas Champion. Why? I thought I read the report that said her and her sister are on the way out. This isn't the best way to send twins out of the company.

-The whole CM Punk/Jericho/Field Sobriety Test segment started kinda weird. But as it went on, I was entertained. Punk kinda botched the "s" and "t", other than that, he passed the test. Finally he got the upper hand on Jericho.

-I really hope to see a good match between Sheamus and Daniel Bryan. Sheamus didn't sell the Yes-Lock that well though.

-All of the 3 past matches that they showed of Lesnar, his opponents are currently down under in TNA. I'm sure that was a jab to that company.

-Lastly, Brock Lesnar's promo skills are much improved now. I am buying him as a legit prick of a heel. Nice to see Cena bust out his old chain as a weapon to use against Lesnar. I missed it. Contract signing promos are so cliche but Lesnar's mic work made it work. Can't wait for their match at ER.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think Brock Lesnar is bad on the mic at all, nor do I understand the flack he gets for his voice. It may be a bit of a regional thing though, people always say that we have a particular accent around these parts, and being around an accent your whole life kind of takes away your ability to notice it. I thought he did a great job at the contract signing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I forgot to say this, but Edge's promo was definitely the best part of the show. That was some excellent stuff.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar was great, they seem to have figured things out over the last couple of months. They're pushing guys who are over, and every feud has a storyline behind it now rather than the generic 2007-2011 WWE product. Punk drunk was hilarious, Bryan as ref was great, loved the comedy tag team stuff, Edge's promo, and of course Lesnar/Cena made the show. It's nice to be able to watch Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar again after it being shit for so many years.


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

Sadly, it seems we will have to wait till Extreme Rules to see Lesnar kick Cena's Ass.

-K-


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Lol @ Paul Bearer*

Didn't Kane kill him? Or was that Edge? Oh WWE, forgetting storylines again.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

Usual Crap with Kane Storylines. When was the last time the guy had a decent storyline?


----------



## Fade Away (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*



CM12Punk said:


> Didn't Kane kill him? Or was that Edge? Oh WWE, forgetting storylines again.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

It was Kane that accidentally threw Paul off the staircase onto the floor. Edge was playing mind games with Kane and that was how it happened. Got to love WWE's plotholes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

Another completely random thing I didn't expect to see on RAW, much like the surprise Edge appearance. I never thought Paul Bearer would return after the awful storyline he had with Kane when he was World Champion, but I guess they want to make an even worse storyline... 

I think the only reason they brought Paul Bearer back for this feud - is in a desperate effort to attempt to make more people actually care about this feud. Vince trying so hard to keep his golden boy Orton relevant. As lets face it, going into WrestleMania this was probably the most underwhelming storyline - and now post-WrestleMania it's still awful and no one gives a fuck about it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

I like that he was still tied up in that wheelchair that Edge left him in.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

I have a feeling bearer will return again but this time with taker


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



-Extra- said:


> My hopes for tonight is to either witness an non squash Ryder or Ziggler match. Do I really ask for too much here?


At least I got one of my wishes. Best Raw ever! 

unk


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

The thought Brock was amazing last night, the presence alone doesn't feel very PG, he brings hostility just by being there and I enjoyed him on the mic.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good opening with a promo form Edge. Man I miss this guy. 

Jericho has again a match against Kingston. Why?? Kingston is a jobber, most of the roster can beat him. Jericho needs a win over a bigger name. Not Kingston. But nice ending to the match.

ALBERT / Tensai def. R-Truth. Since I don;t care about both guy, because they are both just horrible, I was glad it whas that short. I hate the ''promo'' before the match. Tensai's gimmick is just stupid. 

Let's hope the Orton/Kane fued is over after their match this sunday. It's quite boring. 

So BigShow and Khali go over Del Rio & Rhodes. It gives Show some momentum, but Rhodes needs to come back strong at the ppv. 

Great to see a shot of Maxine on RAW. Nikki or Brie is the new divas champion. Maybe a trick to have them re-sign. I dunno if Phoenix is injured, but it looked like it. 

The Punk / Jericho promo was decent. Some funny stuff, but I still don't like this feud. Atleast the matches are good. 

Nice way to get some heat on Bryan. But I still think more people will boo Sheamus at the ppv.

Again the tag champs are getting pinned. Maybe this is the AW storyline. And Ryder won a match?? Why issn't he getting his ass kicked?? 

Please let Ziggler pin Clay. I can't stand this guy, and now he has Hornswoggle with him. 

Brock's promo was decent.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*'Khali fingering Cody Rhodes' haha*

Lawler said it when Khali was wanting Rhodes in the tag match and was pointing to him. Not really thread worthy. Just thought it was rather funny unk


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This Raw was very watchable imo and that's mostly down to the use of a lot of backstage segments to break the ring action up. I don't mean to go all OMGZ DA AE IS DA BEST here but one of the things I loved most about back then were the backstage segments. So many truly great moments happened in the back and it seems like we never get that anymore. It also gives these guys an opportunity to talk and for us to get to know them a little better. I was just thinking to myself during the Primo/Epico tag match, 'These guys have been champs for how long and I don't think I've heard them speak once.' I forwarded through the match and then what happens? They get a backstage segment and I get a short but sweet glimpse into who they are. For me, backstage segments help build the storylines and I really really hope this continues from here on out.

John Cena's character development right now is riveting. I'm personally loving it and it's my favorite thing on the show right now. Edge coming back at the start was very cool and a nice way to get Cena to WAKE UP and realize what's coming to him, Sunday. The contract signing did drag a little but I liked it. We finally have a real fucking heel on our hands in Lesnar. His demands really hammered that point home and he deserves props. I don't ever remember him being a mic guy and while this wasn't perfect, it's a lot better than what I was expecting. His character comes across perfectly when he speaks too and I enjoy watching. Now we're in the situation where John Cena does actually appear to be scared. He came out with a freaking chain in case a fight broke out! If that doesn't show he's unsure of himself I don't know what will. So yeah, I really enjoyed the story they told throughout the night here. Great job and I'm seriously looking forward to their match at ER. Get ready for Monday Night Raw...starring Brock Lesnar next week lol. Brock has to win and I have every faith that he will. Cena's heading down a path of rediscovery or something, I don't know. But he isn't winning this match.

Another thing that I liked was seeing Big Jonhny start to interact with the fans more in his promos and react to their chants etc. From where he was a year ago, the guy has improved a lot. He's still a douche but a lovable douche all the same lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: 'Khali fingering Cody Rhodes' haha*

It was funny, i sometimes think they come up with these un-intentionally funny lines like they do with other stuff that's planned to be used as a in-joke for us at home. King seems like he should know when to mention fingering and when not.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 'Khali fingering Cody Rhodes' haha*

As soon as he said fingering, i knew what was coming and i think so did Lawler, as there was a slight pause and he probably thought 'oh fuck it' :lol


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

That dude who copied Brock Lesnar, with the arm thing, was front row again, frickin hilarious :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*

The only thing that WWE didn't forget was keeping Paul Bearer tied up. Happy about that, I was entertained with the man last night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dont let Brock talk that long again. The first half of that contract signing was pretty hard to watch, he kept going around in circles and pausing for an awkward amount of time. And his sqeaky vioce doesnt help his monster persona either.

Then Cena comes out and I would like to say that his character is finally developing, but we said that during his feud with Nexus, we said that during his feud with Punk, we said that during his promo with Piper, and we said that during his feud with Rock, and yet Cena is still the same guy as he was in 2005. He aint changing, just because he has a straight face last night wont mean a fucking thing in the longterm as soon enough he will return to the corny, forever smiling superhero.

The Punk, Jericho segment was a hell of alot of fun and just what this storyline needed, although Jericho is winning the title, he kind of has to now.

The Edge promo was good, even though it didnt really make sense, "I wont the John Cena who feuded with me in 2006" HE'S THE SAME FUCKING GUY, WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, WHY THE FUCK DO YOU CARE?.

Overall a mixed Raw. Lord Tensia still sucks, beat Cena last week, as over as Del Rio, well a little bit more then Del Rio, at least he got an Albert chant.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: 'Khali fingering Cody Rhodes' haha*

:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> That dude who copied Brock Lesnar, with the arm thing, was front row again, frickin hilarious :lmao


Even with the same clothes on :lmao. Gold.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Hour 1 seemed a bit dead (although I blame that on the crowd) even with Edge's return, but Hour's 2 and 3 picked up a lot.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I cringed so hard at Lesnar talking during the contract signing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought it was a weak show this week, really dragged with an unnecessery extra hour.

Liked the ending/brocks promo, shame we had to wait 2hrs58mins to get to it but final we have a legit top heel who actually seems like he's born for that spot, Cena holding a chain and brock was still all "come at me bro", good stuff really looking forward to the ER match.
Loved the DB ref stuff too, give him any role and he plays it perfection.
Thought the jericho/kofi match was good solid tv match, didnt they have a similar match a few weeks ago. The sobriety test was stupid, could see the ending coming a mile away. I like jericho, i like punk, i liked their mania match but this feud has bored the life out of me.

Tensai/brodus/khali/show etc - yawn for crappy filler.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

My thoughts on this week's Raw:

1. Edge's promo was immense, I was genuinely surprised when he turned up. Good move. I actually think the crowd seemed to get behind Cena a little more after the promo although I don't think it will make much difference generally to his popularity. 
2. Matches were generally not bad tonight, a few cringey moments though, the Brodus Clay match particularly. Lol. Though it amuses nonetheless. Skipped the match with Khali as I do every time. 
3. Jericho...In a match?!?! On Raw?! Biggest surprise of the night?! Haha. Good match too, Kofi was great.
4. Loved the Punk segment but then I am bias.
5. Teddy Long's suit. LOL.
6. Why won't Naomi and Cameron just kick Vickie's ass already?! I'm a bit sick of the messing around.
7. Nikki Bella winning the Diva's title just took all credibility and legitimacy away from that division. What was left of it anyway. The Bellas are average at best. But making it a Lumberjill match was slightly more entertaining. Just bring Kharma back now.
8. Paul Bearer making an appearance...weird segment! I love how he just turns up randomly on occasion in a wheelchair. 
9. The contract signing was so weird. I liked that Brock didn't turn up at the beginning of the show because it gave a bit of anticipation. Plus the fact that he beat Josh Mathews up which provided a bit of legitimacy. Though I thought the continued showing of Lesnar's promo from last week was a bit OTT. But the main point is I didn't really get the contract signing segment. To me it was random, Cena says nothing, just stands there with the chain wrapped around his hand. It was a bit odd. I mean, it wasn't really impactful unless it is leading to a turn or change of character for Cena which I think it must be? Hence the chain which I don't think he has really worn in years, not since his Chain Gang days so maybe he will revert back to that persona? Really none the wiser after that segment. Plus, the whole Brock demands bullshit was so realistic...I can't stand the guy, such a jackass. 
10. By the way, did Cena actually sign the contract?! I didn't notice.

So yeah, confused by the segments this week to be honest. It could have been a bit more epic between Cena and Lesnar imo.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Ending segment was piss poor.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Edge was great

Punk pretending to be drunk was really funny, very enjoyable segment.

Lesnar repeated a few things over but all in all he was good and he gets his character across very well in his promos. He seems comfortable with the mic which is a good thing considering he hasn't done it in 8 years. 'Monday Night RAW starring Brock Lesnar' was pretty funny.

Cena was great in the last segment, I actually marked for him coming out with his old chain, and being scared of Lesnar is the correct route to go with him. He came off kind of badass for standing up to Lesnar ready for a fight. That also comes down to how they have built Brocks character as a legit 'fighter' and badass.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

lesnar was quite a bit bigger then 3 weeks ago imo


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Weak show, why on earth it was 3 hours I do not understand.

What was the point!?


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Lol @ Paul Bearer*



greaz taker! said:


> I have a feeling bearer will return again but this time with taker


I knew someone would say this but I don't have that feeling.. would be pretty cool though to see Paul + Taker + the urn again


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Therapy said:


> RAW was AWFUL.. TNA awful at that.. Piped in chants, unexplainably bad promos and angles, name dropping, bringing back old stars for cheap pops.. Terrible.. With WWE's stock crashing, their awful movies, their awful network (that will never air), failed WM buy rates they are bleeding cash like mad.
> 
> Keep bringing back old stars from "the good old days" and bury the young talent that would kick a puppy for main event status.


The only thing AWFUL is your post.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

WWE presents WWE RAW, starring Brock Lesnar! 

Sounds great, imo!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I still surprised Brock didn't demand ice cream bars. unk2


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*What's Lesnar doing?*

Last night towards the end of RAW I was out of the room and missed part of what Lesnar said at the contract signing. He told Laurinitis he would sign the contract if he got what he wanted. What did he want and why?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What's Lesnar doing?*

Im a big fan of Lesnar.
And this is no secret but he sucks on the mic live.
He can cut a great recorded promo.

But last night his promo was awful, he was so bad on the mic, forgot his lines and what he was going to say and repeated everything so many times without getting to the point. It was pretty cringeworthy, it ended ok but im pretty sure a lot of people will have turned over half way through his promo.

He could really do with a manager to help him out on the mic and spot when he is drowning in his own words, Pual Heyman.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: What's Lesnar doing?*

He told Johnny that he wanted every decision concerning him to get his approval first, Vince's jet to fly him to and from shows, more money and Raw to be renamed "Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar".

He said if he didn't get these things then he wouldn't sign the contract for the match against Cena at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What's Lesnar doing?*



Skermac said:


> Last night towards the end of RAW I was out of the room and missed part of what Lesnar said at the contract signing. He told Laurinitis he would sign the contract if he got what he wanted. What did he want and why?


he wanted everything punk asked for almost a year ago, except ice cream bars.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it juzst me or looked Punk a bit bigger than usual?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I still surprised Brock didn't demand ice cream bars. unk2


Ohh don't worry now that Lesnar knows he can jsut walk all over Johnny he will(Y)



Actually really liked Raw last night, the Edge promo in the first segment I thought was great, the contract signing at the end was alright Lesnar's strong point was never mic work though. Though the Punk Jericho stuff was very good. There was some good matches throughout the show. ALso plenty of YES! in the Bryan segment.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

There was some decent stuff in RAW, but not enough for me to change my opinion that it was piss poor.

The opening segment and Jericho/Kofi match were both very good. I hope 2 good matches with big heels (and the fact that they've kept him away from Tensai) is a sign of things to come for Kofi. The rest of hour 1 was complete filler, and Tensai needs to go away, know. Being a American-turned Japanese is okay, but stop with the arm movements and fake talk. Kane's promo was pretty good, and the stuff with Bearer was meh. The first piece of utter trash was the Show/Khali match. WHY do two old big men who have nothing to prove beat two of your future top heels? What does this do? Punk segment was funny but I was hoping for a real brawl afterwards  ... I'd rather Epico and Primo not lose...contract signing was okay, everything else was simply forgettable.

Overall, this RAW was passable, but nothing good.


----------



## Ozzy91 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thought it was a quite a funny coincidence that all the people in the 'Brock Lesnar demolish' videos are all currently in TNA.


----------



## luke_golden2000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Why did they play the same Lesnar video so many times? It was funny the first time hearing him talk about Cena pissing his pants, now it's just plain boring.

Pretty poor show overall, very little of actual interest happening. Although the Punk stuff was pretty funny.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Raw was pretty boring last night. Lesnar assaulting Matthews was a highlight, as was the Punk/Jericho segment. Jericho looked to be in great shape, much better than he was a couple weeks/months ago, or am I just remembering him wrong?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

whenever they have a 3 hour show you know its going to be filler,Punk segment was good and the Bryan was great again, everything else was boring.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That Punk segment was one of the worst of 2012. [email protected] making it sound like it was classic. He even botched up the S and T portion. EVERYONE knew what he was gonna do from the start except for the little kids rocking Cena shirts.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Great parts from Raw: 

- Daniel Bryan fast counting Sheamus. Fucking hilarious.
- Brock making demands and Cena selling him as a legitimately scary opponent.
- Punk/Jericho field sobriety test segment.
- Jericho/Kofi match.
- Miz being advertised for the Extreme Rules pre-show match for the United States title. Former WM main eventer...what a joke.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: What's Lesnar doing?*



Skermac said:


> Last night towards the end of RAW I was out of the room and missed part of what Lesnar said at the contract signing. He told Laurinitis he would sign the contract if he got what he wanted. What did he want and why?


Cued up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jdtw4kgJarA#t=492s

Next part:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBB7MtJMWA&feature=channel&list=UL

Last part:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlul14-OLXQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a boring, disappointing Raw. Apart from the Edge, Cena's chain, Y2J/Punk segment, Daniel Bryan and Hornswoggle biting Vickie's ass, this sucked too much to be 3 hours. 

I guess I did the right thing for once:



Choke2Death said:


> That's all?
> 
> Whatever, I guess it's better than Cena whining about Make-a-Wish, the military and "rising above hate".
> 
> Gotta sleep now and wake up in hopes of something great in the end!


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> That dude who copied Brock Lesnar, with the arm thing, was front row again, frickin hilarious :lmao


LMAO I noticed him immediately...he was sitting in nearly the same section as before!! He must be a Brock Lesnar super fan or something!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I honestly didn't mind Lesnar's talking last night. Did laugh at him saying feel 30 times but it's not like it took me out of it.

Have a little fun when you watch the show, guys. :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

HE PUT THE CHAIN BACK ON, BUSINESS IS SAVED.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They did a better job last night of making Cena a sympathetic figure than they did for an entire year with the Rock feud. I can't believe I actually marked out for his chain. 

Raw was weird. The Punk/Jericho stuff has gotten downright silly but I enjoyed it. Everything with Cena and Lesnar was good, Bryan was awesome and Kane/Orton somehow has me interested due to its sheer stupidity. Everything else though...ugh, Hornswoggle and Khali should not make TV on the same night.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> I honestly didn't mind Lesnar's talking last night. Did laugh at him saying feel 30 times but it's not like it took me out of it.
> 
> Have a little fun when you watch the show, guys. :side:


But what will we moan about?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^We will always find something, can't hep but think maybe the fact Brock went full heel, had to cut a long promo and get Cena over had something to do with it. Not many people here want to see those things so OFC we are going to complain.



Brye said:


> I honestly didn't mind Lesnar's talking last night. Did laugh at him saying feel 30 times but it's not like it took me out of it.
> 
> Have a little fun when you watch the show, guys. :side:



Same. I did have a few little lulz, and i was cringing from the moment he started talking as i was expecting him to fuck it up. Also got a bit worried he was going to fall off the chair when he put his feet up on the desk, leaving everybody laughing at him. Maybe with that mind i didn't find it as bad as i might. 

Plus i just generally love Brock's character so i will make him allowances. Saying that i was totally into whatever he said. Even the feeling what you're feeling etc made sense to me. Would i have had him cut a long promo, no way, would i have changed the content, definitely, did i still enjoy it regardless, hell yeah.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SCREAMED FOR A GOOD TEN MINUTES TBH

Good to see Edge  and he cut a brilliant promo to boot.


Brye said:


> I honestly didn't mind Lesnar's talking last night. Did laugh at him saying feel 30 times but it's not like it took me out of it.
> 
> Have a little fun when you watch the show, guys. :side:


I laughed at how much he reiterated that he had demands to be met. Guy's like a washing machine going round and round and round. He has no idea what to say, but he does know how to say it. I guess that makes him a half good promo man? lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets all be honest, it'll be damn awesome seeing 'RAW, starring Brock Lesnar' in the title.

They have to do it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought he was gonna say "Monday Night Brock" or "Brock Lesnar's Monday Night RAW"

RAW starring Brock Lesnar is legit just a terrible suggestion, no wonder they booed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really wish Edge didn't have to retire.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That lined got great heat.

Brock is getting great heat from the crowd.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh Edge. You are the finest of all wines. Just gets better with age. So weird to hear him be called a Hall of Famer and "young man" in the same sentence.


----------



## EliteXC (Feb 24, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh Edge. You are the finest of all wines. Just gets better with age. So weird to hear him be called a Hall of Famer and "young man" in the same sentence.


This, I was so shocked but pleased seeing him again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Also love how Ryder is stripped of all credibility and still maintains some overness. Like you do, like you do.


Brye said:


> I really wish Edge didn't have to retire.


Be a man, jeez Brye :hmm:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> Also love how Ryder is stripped of all credibility and still maintains some overness. Like you do, like you do.
> 
> Be a man, jeez Brye :hmm:


For the match quality. :cool2


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> For the match quality. :cool2


Ah. "Match Quality". So THAT'S what the kids are calling it these days...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> I laughed at how much he reiterated that he had demands to be met. Guy's like a washing machine going round and round and round. He has no idea what to say, but he does know how to say it. I guess that makes him a half good promo man? lol


I laughed at how he kept saying the demands "_have to be made!_" He was lost out there. It's not his fault, WWE should know better, but he was lost.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohhh, the treatment of Ziggler saddens me. From almost main-eventer to... whatever messing around with Jack Swagger, Brodus Clay and Hornswoggle is. I wish they'd commit to him, properly.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's a real shame. To think how many people here were backing him for a main event push recently and then to go from feuding with Punk over the title to this, mess, whatever it is he is doing now. SMDH!


One good thing i suppose is that he does bounce around the card and seems to keep an element of credibility, so hopefully this isn't permanently damaging, although it's certainly holding him back and stunting his development, something that needs to be kicked in to gear sooner rather than later.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck the young guys. Fuck the future. Massaging Brock Lesnar's ego for a year is much more important!

Speaking of which, I have to agree with Mister Hands. Lesnar... hun... this promo stuff... we need to talk about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bring back Heyman please. :argh:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

"You see John.....(scratches face, looks upset,) ANOTHER THING IS"


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Brye said:


> Bring back Heyman please. :argh:


Oh yes please.



SummerLove said:


> "You see John.....(scratches face, looks upset,) ANOTHER THING IS"


THESE DEMANDS THESE DEMANDS THESE DEMANDS *puts legs up on table to feign comfort*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SECTION THREE, EXHIBIT A


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

You're feeling what I'm feeling about your feelings.

:Vince


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Americans always bitching,bitching,bitching and bitching.Raw was very good 8/10 very entertaining
It will never be good for you bastards.Every week is the same fucking thing!


----------



## Brockzilla (Mar 30, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> Americans always bitching,bitching,bitching and bitching.Raw was very good 8/10 very entertaining
> It will never be good for you bastards.Every week is the same fucking thing!


Vince, is that you?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe,I'm just being realistic.It's never good enough for some nerdy guys(fat shits,glasses,pimples,jerks off in basement etc.)


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> You're feeling what I'm feeling about your feelings.
> 
> :Vince


Hahaha.. :lmao Give him a break.. he is not supposed to be good on mic. Idk why they let him talk for that long anyways. Just make him beat up guys.. its that simple. WWE is stupid.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Even as a questionable mic worker, I didn't think the promo was horrible. Just made him look power hungry and continue to prove that he's only in it for himself.

Forgot to mention that the Edge/Cena promo to kick off the show was great and Jericho/Kofi was a solid match that got good time.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Hahaha.. :lmao Give him a break.. he is not supposed to be good on mic. Idk why they let him talk for that long anyways. Just make him beat up guys.. its that simple. WWE is stupid.


He was good on the mic backstage two weeks ago and on the tv package wwe made one week ago.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hemen said:


> He was good on the mic backstage two weeks ago and on the tv package wwe made one week ago.


Yea.. backstage interview was pretty short and the video package was a video package. He is not really terrible on the mic. I think the promo was pretty good for a Lesnar promo, but IMO the less he talks the more bad-ass he comes across. Just beat up people.. dont talk about it. Like he used to 8 years ago.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Bring back Heyman please. :argh:


Thing is, it would have gone a lot better if Lesnar had stopped to think about what the fuck he would actually go out and say for twenty minutes. Idk whose idea that even was because twenty is a lot of time to give to someone like Brock. But yeah like I mentioned, his delivery was pretty pin point when he knew what he was saying, the problem was that 90% of the time he didn't.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just let him cut 5 minute promos in the ring. Pre taped promos aswell. It isn't fucking hard to book this man on promos. It really isn't.

He is their biggest draw. Protect him and showcase his strengths.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

.Alright my thoughts on Raw, I was a little confused with the contract signing to start the show, thank God it was done earlier, but later we would find out, maybe it should be first,lol.Then OMG Edge out of no where, looking like a Christian twin, cutting a awesome promo in my opinion, but awkward to say the least.Edge should of done that promo, a week before WM, that would of been a perfect spot, but it wasn't needed.Boy is Brock taking in this feud perfectly. For the Kofi Kingston vs Chris Jericho match, it was great, maybe WWE will push Kofi having a great match with Y2J and maybe do something with this talented man.The whole segment with Alex Riley showing Jericho Punk possibly drinking, funny as hell, I would of opened the door all the way, and said YOUR BUSTED!!! Lord Tensai vs R-Truth was boring, but Albert did better than his past squash matches, but who the hell did Truth piss off, to get squashed? Randy Orton kidnapping Paul Bearer, man is Bearer ugly as ever, and Kane's response was not shocking to me. Cody Rhodes/Del Rio vs Big Show/Khali good lord brutual to watch at times, Del Rio and Cody made it a little watchable, did anyone see Khali coming down to the Ring, and pulling at his thigh? I soon as I saw that, I said wtf the tree stump is injured,lol.

Eve Torres please wrestle, your a fox, but my god, that dress won't get you to the top.Somewhere Moolah is rolling over in her grave, seeing the WWE use their Divas like meat, and using them like they are worth pennies! Nikki vs. Beth was boring, was that injury by Beth real, or just a work to get time off.How does a Women's Champion, never get on the show, but a girl who can only do a headscissors gets on more, ugh.I heard the Bellas could be possibly move, I doubt WWE will let them go, if they do, Bellas will have no problem making money.So Nikki winning, with that slamming outfit yum she was wearing winning the belt seems to me her winning it, and losing it days before the contract runs out.Punk and Jericho segment was hilarious, goody but it was good.Punk playing a drunk not bad, I've seen better.Sheamus vs Henry loved Bryan in it, I had a small agrument with my Dad about Daniel Bryan.

Well, my Dad doesn't like Daniel Bryan, I asked him why, he said he can't talk! I told my Dad he is a great Wrestler from ROH, and his way of speaking is working for him, especially this yes, which I imitated many times,lol.He thought it was annoying but I told my Dad being funny like Santino will get you so far, ask Eric Young, funny as hell, but he's still hasn't been taken seriously as Wrestler, this is Wrestling, if you want to be a Comedian, hit the clubs!The end with Brock Lesnar and Cena was ok, Cena looked a little weak, coming out with his lovable chain, I thought Cena doesn't fear anyone.If Cena has doubts of confidence, why would someone pay 50 bucks or so, to buy the PPV? Questions will be answered at the PPV, overall 7.5 out 10


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

I lol'd at the end of the Teddy/Eve/Johnny/Jericho segment backstage when I clearly heard someone shout 'Eve, you're a skank!' :lmao
Pretty average RAW episode, if you ask me. I don't know why it was a 3 hour special because nothing special happened. The contract signing with Lesnar was awful and the Punk/Jericho segment with Punk being tested was horrible as well, I'm disappointed to say.

Also, what was with there being so much Taco Bell promotion? Taco Bell musta paid a ton, seeing as they sponsored a match, and Cole and Lawler couldn't stop talking about how great Taco Bell was for ages. It seemed like they were mentioning it just for the sake of it. Lawler: "Taco Bell, Live Más" -Brodus Clay's music hits- "Oh we're certainly living más now". 8*D


----------



## Waddy Woody (Mar 19, 2012)

*When they're good, they're good!*

I personally thought the 3-hour special show was pretty incredible, had me fully engaged throughtout the show, thurally enjoyed it and has deffinatly convinced me to order ExtremeRules (which I wasn't too sure about a few days ago). 
I always feel as though this thread is full of people who have the sole drive to moan about everything and anything - granted that alot of shows deserve to be moaned about - but this show certainly wasn't one of those. I haven't seen a great deal of people moaning about this show, but at the same time I haven't read many comments praiseing it either; which I think it rightfully deserves. 
I suppose this is kinda an apprication thread, as I thought the show was brilliant - wondering if there are many people who share the same opinion. 

Also, the show got me wondering as too why the WWE don't do 3 hour shows normally, as this gives them much more time too have longer matches, and develop feuds further - which I thought they did monday, so just got me wondering.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Audacity said:


> Also, what was with there being so much Taco Bell promotion? Taco Bell musta paid a ton, seeing as they sponsored a match, and Cole and Lawler couldn't stop talking about how great Taco Bell was for ages. It seemed like they were mentioning it just for the sake of it. Lawler: "Taco Bell, Live Más" -Brodus Clay's music hits- "Oh we're certainly living más now". 8*D


'Monday Night Raw starring Taco Bell'


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: When they're good, they're good!*

i loved the show as well, besides seeing del rio and rhodes get fed to big show and khali


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: When they're good, they're good!*

I think there is already a thread for general opinions about the recent raw episode.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: When they're good, they're good!*

How can you miss the big thread at the top of the page?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> Americans always bitching,bitching,bitching and bitching.Raw was very good 8/10 very entertaining
> It will never be good for you bastards.Every week is the same fucking thing!





RatedRviper said:


> Maybe,I'm just being realistic.It's never good enough for some nerdy guys(fat shits,glasses,pimples,jerks off in basement etc.)


:lmao:lmao

People, *WE GOT OURSELVES A MARK UP IN HERE!*

I'm not American, and the show was very average, and in no way worth a 3 hour timeslot.

I am also not a nerd, or fat, or wear glasses, or have pimples.

I do jerk off, but not in a basement.

Now, how about getting that sand out your fagina?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting Raw, but it had to be of course if they wanted to keep us interested for 2 and a half hour.

- The beginning was interesting, Edge coming out, how he came out and looked at Johnny Ace, :lol. And he was right, where is that angry Cena. Fruity Pebbles is what we got now.

- The Jericho vs Kofi match was great to watch, the ending could have been better, like Punk showing up making Jericho lose, seeing Punk is being the one being downed at the moment, especially with all the drinking accusations.

- tag team match was not really entertaining, could have skipped it. 

- A new Diva Champion, its about time, not the one i hoped for, but at least its not Kelly Kelly again.

- Punk's drunken stagger, lol, and why did they censor WWE? Did he say WWF? And those drunk test are so outdated, do they still use them in the US for real? Because if someone has Diabetes and not taking his medicine in time they look drunk i believe, you see it many times on tv with car chases. For someone who is straight edge in real life he sure knows how to mimic drunk behavior.  But he did great on that return, on the line he even did the Flair walk, Punk trolled Jeritroll. X-D

- Sheamus vs Henry with Bryan as special guest referee, meh...

- Santina and Ryder a tag team, funny gimmick & funny gimmick, this could mix well... Will keep a eye out on this.

- Lol, poor Paul Bearer. 

- oh god, Brodus Clay again and his 5 minute theme. Hoggle biting Vickie in the ass was entertaining though. 

- How many fricking times do we have to see that Brock Lesnar promo...

- Cena wearing the thuganomics chain? Interesting, and no contract signing fight?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought Brock's promo was decent. He had some good delivery (for the most part) and some pretty great lines in there. The big problem is that he seemingly ran out of things to say halfway through and wound up repeating himself a good 5 times.

That "WWE RAW... Starring BROCK LESNAR" name change was really lame though. Should've just went all out and called it "The Brock Lesnar Show" or something.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I thought Brock's promo was decent. He had some good delivery (for the most part) and some pretty great lines in there. The big problem is that he seemingly ran out of things to say halfway through and wound up repeating himself a good 5 times.
> 
> That "WWE RAW... Starring BROCK LESNAR" name change was really lame though. Should've just went all out and called it "The Brock Lesnar Show" or something.


But they might actually change the name to 'RAW, Starring Brock Lesnar' They wouldn't change the title to 'The Brock Lesnar Show'.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Raw had it’s moments and would’ve been a better raw if it was edited to 2 hours.

5/10


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I thought Brock's promo was decent. He had some good delivery (for the most part) and some pretty great lines in there. The big problem is that he seemingly ran out of things to say halfway through and wound up repeating himself a good 5 times.
> 
> That "WWE RAW... Starring BROCK LESNAR" name change was really lame though. Should've just went all out and called it "The Brock Lesnar Show" or something.


I was waiting for *"MONDAY NIGHT BROCK!"* or something like that.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: 'Khali fingering Cody Rhodes' haha*

WHAAAA-OHHHH!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

dont know if this was posted. Ive been to a few raw and smackdown shows the last year or 2 i always find the dark match or end to be very entertaining. I never got why ppl get up as soon as the ME ends seeing that whatever happens next could be just as great.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Edge. That promo was great, and it was great to see he hasn't lost a step whatsoever. They could really use him in a on screen role more often, but sparingly, when the time is right. Monday was the right time.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Another great match for Kofi! Don't know why every one says hes a botch machine. Sure, he botches but he's such a good in-ring performer.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

Crowd shoulda started the "WWF" chant!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I was waiting for *"MONDAY NIGHT BROCK!"* or something like that.


I thought it'd be "Brock Lesnar's Monday Night Raw" lol. Kinda like how it used to be Paul Heyman's SmackDown in 2004-ish.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



dxbender said:


> Just for those who need a refresher on the news for Raw tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that big plan was what started the show lol

The extra hour WAS used for promos. We saw the Punk-Jericho promo and Cena-Lesnar stuff(took up about 30 mins combined)

No signings on Raw though, maybe next week?

Did we even see any lengthy matches? Only one I can think of was Kofi-Jericho

Looks like Miz is winning US title?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> Who the fuck even wants to watch Horse's race? Dafuq


That's the point. The Score is better with WWE than TSN was(since the score airs multiple wwe shows,and even has televised Aftermath shows). Especially during the fall when TSN aired Raw after 11pm cause they were airing football(I think that's why WWE wanted off TSN,cause for 3-4 months,they didn't even air in a normal timeslot)


But the score broke their agreement with WWE and I don't know how WWE doesn't care. They guaranteed that Raw will NEVER be pre-empted, and not too long after they said that, we got the 15 min(or hour and 15 min for 3hr shows) delays every Raw.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



dxbender said:


> Did we even see any lengthy matches? Only one I can think of was Kofi-Jericho
> 
> Looks like Miz is winning US title?



Y2J vs Kofi 12mins
Tensai vs Truth 2mins
Del Rio/Rhodes vs Show/Khali 10mins
Divas 4mins
Henry vs Sheamus 2mins
Colons vs Ryder/Santino 3mins
Funky/Swoggle vs Zig/Swag 2mins

Total = 35 mins

US was added on Raw. Could it be the IC? When was/is that added to the card?


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Evil Ed said:


> 2 time wwe champion and a... 10 time wwe champion, LMFAO.


You people are too easily amused. The WWE and Heavyweight titles are essentially the same anyway, unless you believe that Raw and SmackDown are really two competing companies.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



Jobberwacky said:


> Y2J vs Kofi 12mins
> Tensai vs Truth 2mins
> Del Rio/Rhodes vs Show/Khali 10mins
> Divas 4mins
> ...


The thing I posted was posted BEFORE Raw. And US title match was added on Raw, so that must have been what it was talking about


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

A good question popped in my mind today as I rewatched some aspect of RAW.

What was the point of a three hour RAW on Monday? I assume that was suppose to be for the Draft but either A) It was scrapped at last minute B) The Draft actually means nothing anymore since both shows intertwine with each other now C) Maybe ad revenue reasons.

I don't know but there should have been no reason for that show being three hours.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

really nothing 

i think they scored the 3 hour deal a few weeks/months ago but because plans changed a lot since then they made it a normal show and couldn't choose a 3 hour gimmick raw 
like you said they probably were gonna do a draft but since it's not relevant they shot that idea down


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

In their Summit Meeting 2012, they announced they planned on trying to fill the 8 -9 time slot with WWE specials (like Once in a Life Time) and 3-hour edisodes because it was Mom and kid tv prime time. 

Also, 3 hours allows extra build up (to a weak built ER -Cena v Brock)and time to show all about Brock so the younger audience will boo him.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

I think WWE's plans changed for this show and that live Smackdown they did a couple of weeks ago. For the live SD! I think it was supposed to have served as a promotional tool for the Legend's House reality show but The WWE Network didn't jump off when they wanted yet they still had to do the show.

As for Raw, I read rumors that this was supposed to be the draft episode but I don't think anyone sees the point in the draft now that Smackdown Superstars appear on Raw every week; Ace is GM of both shows, and guys like Del Rio and Henry challenge champions on opposite shows all the time. They just recently officially announced that Del Rio is a Smackdown Superstar with zero explanation. So there's a lot of shoddy booking with the programming lately.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

I personally think it was a test.

Smackdown and Raw have been one, recently. I feel like this Raw was kind of a test to see if just a regular three hour Raw could get ratings. I feel like they are looking to fully merge Raw and Smackdown and maybe get rid of the Friday show and make Monday a three hour show every week, making it like it was this Monday, every week.

Maybe I'm just crazy or jumping to conclusions but it seems to me that that is a very possible reason.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

This will have been booked months in advance and I think it was planned to be for the draft, which didn't happen.
On a plus side if your not a pessimist and complain about WWE all the time than it was an extra hour of my favourite TV show, rough with the smooth it also means more ads.


----------



## erik027 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

I personally love it this way. You more likely see your favorite supertars maybe twice a week instead of once a week. I hated the draft thing ever since it came about. Never was a fan of it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

It's in their deal with USA Network I think. I just hope they would stop making those 3-hour episodes. It's not like we're getting longer matches or something, the show just drags longer. Especially with today's roster. They should've done 3-hour Raw is War episodes back in 2000/2001. I would've marked out like crazy. 

I guess the only good 3-hour Raw I saw was the Homecoming special in 2005.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

It was originally going to be the draft, but they had a change of plans. Last year's draft was the RAW before Extreme Rules, looks like they decided on not doing it again this year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*



Clique said:


> I think WWE's plans changed for this show and that live Smackdown they did a couple of weeks ago. For the live SD! I think it was supposed to have served as a promotional tool for the Legend's House reality show but The WWE Network didn't jump off when they wanted yet they still had to do the show.
> 
> As for Raw, I read rumors that this was supposed to be the draft episode but I don't think anyone sees the point in the draft now that Smackdown Superstars appear on Raw every week; Ace is GM of both shows, and guys like Del Rio and Henry challenge champions on opposite shows all the time. They just recently officially announced that Del Rio is a Smackdown Superstar with zero explanation. So there's a lot of shoddy booking with the programming lately.


This makes the most sense to me. This seemed like the Raw where there WOULD be a draft (and if I recall, last year's go-home Raw was the Draft) but since there's no real puprose behind the brand split they changed it. It would also explain why there was no real substance on the show. Outside of Lesnar/Cena, Punk/Jericho and Sheamus/Bryan (matches already set for the show), NOTHING was built up.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

It was 3 hours so Bellas could waste tv time, and so could khali.

If you just watched hour 1 and hour 3 of Raw, it'd actually be a great show(hour 3 was real great overall,from jericho/punk promo to cena/lesnar ending)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

They had the three hour Draft show planned months in advance probably and decided that it was pointless seeing as they have SD stars compete on Raw anyways. But, with that extra hour, they got to plug ER and Brock Lesnar over and over again and they made more money from ads.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

3 hour Raws are in their contract with USA.

They are required to do X amount of them a year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

^^^ That is the reason they have to do 3 Hours every now and then. 

This show still didn't have the material to warrant a 3 hour show and at times, it really felt like they were stretching segments way longer than they needed to and just throwing random stuff out there to fill time. 

There was talk that this was going to be the draft episode, but I have to ask again, what is the point of a draft given the current format of Raw?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*



TripleG said:


> ^^^ That is the reason they have to do 3 Hours every now and then.
> 
> This show still didn't have the material to warrant a 3 hour show and at times, it really felt like they were stretching segments way longer than they needed to and just throwing random stuff out there to fill time.
> 
> There was talk that this was going to be the draft episode, but I have to ask again, what is the point of a draft given the current format of Raw?


Agreed. I mean, usually the Khali/Show vs. Del Rio/Rhodes match would've gotten 2 minutes, but it spanned a commercial break and got a decent amount of time. Plus, I'm sure they wanted to hype Lesnar.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

They knew Brock Lesnar's contract signing promo would run way over the normal 2 hour timeslot, so they added more time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

No idea, just ridiculous to do 3 hours show when they're desperate every week to fill 2. Then you can talk about the PPV Sunday and 3 hours before a 3 hours PPV is a terrible idea and historically not doing any good.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

Not much point, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## ScroogeMan (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> 3 hour Raws are in their contract with USA.
> 
> They are required to do X amount of them a year.



I just thought it was because of this ^^^^ and to honor Cena's bday. I could be wrong, just my opinion.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Gresty said:


> Shit crowd is shit


Overused Internet meme is overused.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

I thought the same thing tbh nothing super important happened... at all!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't get the RAW hate this week. Sure it wasn't perfect and had some pointless shit. But Edge's promo, Jericho vs Kofi, Jericho/Punk promo, Lesnar attacking Matthews, Contract Signing were all good. Matches did lack quality but the promos and build for Extreme Rules was good.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/23 RAW discussion. Will Brock make Cena piss his pants?*



dxbender said:


> The thing I posted was posted BEFORE Raw. And US title match was added on Raw, so that must have been what it was talking about



Oh, should have italicized, sorry, i meant the US _was_ added on Raw. 

So, yeah, it was that which they were talking about.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

They wanted to see how many video packages, replays, and graphics about Brock Lesnar could be put up during one telecast. The answer was 50+.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

That 3 hour RAW was totally pointless. Would have been more deserving than on the go home show before WM.

All the 3 hour RAW did was make me further dislike Lesnar anywhere near a microphone or doing anything entertaining. He's a wrestler/badass and should stick to doing that. If they want Lesnar promos, than they need Heyman.


----------



## sean901 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice episode of RAW, loved the part of edge and cena !!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

It was a shitty RAW, don't even know why it was 3 hours it should have been 2 hours. 

The beginning and ending segments are the only thing worth tuning in for.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

Who knows maybe Vince wanted more ratings/money for 3 hour Raw


----------



## sean901 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*

money money money and again money !!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What was the point of Monday's RAW being three hours?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> 3 hour Raws are in their contract with USA.
> 
> They are required to do X amount of them a year.


This and this week's Raw was originally scheduled to be "The Draft" and that got dropped but USA still had the 3 hours scheduled for Raw.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris Jericho vs. Kofi Kingston = 6.5/10
Lord Tensai vs. R-Truth = N/A
Del Rio and Rhodes vs. Big Show and Khali = 5/10
Beth Phoenix vs. Nikki Bella = 3.5/10
Mark Henry vs. Sheamus = N/A
Epico and Primo vs. Marella and Ryder = 3.5/10
Clay and Hornswoggle vs. Ziggler and Swagger = N/A

OVERALL = 3/10


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok kinda late here, but what exactly was the point in the Jericho/Punk segment? I mean I did enjoy it, but what was really the point? Did Punk just act like he was drunk to get Jericho to come to the ring to beat him up? Well then why didn't he just wait 9 days and do it in a Chicago Street Fight? Or did I miss something?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The Corre said:


> Ok kinda late here, but what exactly was the point in the Jericho/Punk segment? I mean I did enjoy it, but what was really the point? Did Punk just act like he was drunk to get Jericho to come to the ring to beat him up? Well then *why didn't he just wait* 9 days and do it in a Chicago Street Fight? Or did I miss something?


Waiting...in wrestling? If you've watched for more than a few months, you'd know that people don't wait in wrestling. It's not like UFC where it's like "we have a fight in 3 months, we'll just trash talk each other for those 3 months until the fight", WWE has physical interaction before the actual matches.



It gives CM Punk an edge going into the match too since he got the last laugh before the match.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


>




Awesome vid, real shame they stopped filming before the F-5 hit though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLz I never knew all the divas jumped on Cena for his B day celebration. 










Mr. Lucky racking them up. (Y)


----------

